# Man To Monster SeanB Vol 3!



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

First off . Massive thank for all the kinds words and motivations messages dropped in the last journal that help me get throught final stages of prep.. AND THE BIGGEST OF THANKS TO @Bad Alan who was absoloutely awesome as a shoulder to bitch on and always there as fast as a flash with all the info and help needed . Massive respect for this guy and what he does and why he does it!

My first show was an epic experiencw and absoloutely loved it, even tho it didnt all go to plan behind the scenes on the day..

It was an epic journey but thank crunchy its over!! I dont have the mindest in place nor the funds and spare time to put the graft in for the finals.. Bbing is there to be enjoyed. And if i was to push for the finals it wuld purely be off pressure from others and not for my own satisfaction. Dont get me wrong without sounding like a arrogant pr1ck i think i could have brought a tighter drier and much better well presented on atage package to the finals after all ive learnt .... But im just nor up for the challenge . Ive already achieved something massive to me. And i just wna get on with building a better body and improving on things.. Plus its great! To be bk enjpying my beautifull family. And not on full time grouch mode..

Ok so heres were we are at

Sunday 7th september is a fresh start for me and training. Had quite the blowout this week and grazed a fair bit.

But back to the grind now...

GOALS!

Pack on as much muscle mass while maintaining some sort of condition.

there is no time limit on this off season. Ide like to atep on stage again in 2016.

But nothing is set in stone.

Im gna be working with @Bad Alan . For this off season and im excited at how excited he is to try a few things with me. It should be fun..

once im back into the swing of things i will be doing a fair few vids like at the beggining of last journal. Only probably with abuse towards other ukm members to motivate them a lil. Eg chest challenges aimes at @Chelsea. Just try to keep it light and funny in here and also share the hard work going into it .

Right so heres where we are at 7 days post show

Pics in post below.

Hope to keep it entertaining and hope a few of u follow. Shuld be a fun journey . Have a good sunday folks


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok Sean... I came very late to your last journal and in that short period of time you shredded up like a big mofo. Firstly congratulations matey. I'm looking forward to see what you and @Bad Alan bring to the table over the coming year.

I'm in for the long haul... Just remember to fvcking smile a bit!

Paul


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

In for this!!!

Great read your first journal especially with it being your first show!!

Planning my first time show next May!

Be awesome to see what you can achieve with a nice long off season


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers lads and yes paul plenty of smiles . Just wait for the vids


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

IN! :thumbup1:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

In mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I thought you was doing Brits ?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> I thought you was doing Brits ?


Originally thought i would mate but rbh it isnt worth the scrafices to me . I had only planned to do the 1 show i have planned my yr around that i have house projects work commitments and a great family who i want to enjoy . Not endure wil i punish myself for another unplanned 5 weeks. Im happy with what ive done this yr and although some close freinds think i culd do some damage at beginners at brits. Im not personally willing to go through it all... Next time i step on stage it will either be at the last or first show of that yr and i will plan to allow for the finals if im super dooper lucky enough to get invite.. I doubt it though as i have to play with the big guys and the vets .. Its just a personal choice... I gta enjoy it at the end of the day. And brits wasnt in the plan this yr.. I was just lucky enough to get the invite which will be framed and put up with the trophy .

I know it isnt what you would choose to do. But for me its win win.

I dont wna do the prep and i have a great family i can enjoy.... And i get to grow now ! Thats the best part


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Originally thought i would mate but rbh it isnt worth the scrafices to me . I had only planned to do the 1 show i have planned my yr around that i have house projects work commitments and a great family who i want to enjoy . Not endure wil i punish myself for another unplanned 5 weeks. Im happy with what ive done this yr and although some close freinds think i culd do some damage at beginners at brits. Im not personally willing to go through it all... Next time i step on stage it will either be at the last or first show of that yr and i will plan to allow for the finals if im super dooper lucky enough to get invite.. I doubt it though as i have to play with the big guys and the vets .. Its just a personal choice... I gta enjoy it at the end of the day. And brits wasnt in the plan this yr.. I was just lucky enough to get the invite which will be framed and put up with the trophy .
> 
> I know it isnt what you would choose to do. But for me its win win.
> 
> I dont wna do the prep and i have a great family i can enjoy.... And i get to grow now ! Thats the best part


It's a good plan mate I know a lot if the time during prep you can promise your mrs etc I'll be able to relax a little more after prep or commit more to prep work etc, then all of a sudden another show pops up and it's like you gotta put your life on hold again??

or you could relax put some weight on grow and enjoy your life and prepare yourself even more for next prep to me it's a no brainer


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

In for this


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

1manarmy said:


> In for this


In for this??? Dont gimme that fool ur gna be part of most of it! Gna be some serious destruction and iron flying around!

We need to book new group trip! I met the owner of hanleys gym last night . Invited us up. He was in classics at leicster


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> In for this??? Dont gimme that fool ur gna be part of most of it! Gna be some serious destruction and iron flying around!
> 
> We need to book new group trip! I met the owner of hanleys gym last night . Invited us up. He was in classics at leicster


Yeah man sounds spot on to me! I'm going to start a journal shortly when I'm back from a short break this week! Mass session and eat out some where soon its gotta happen


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so whacked out a nice gentle upper session this morning .

Usual routine atm. And took it easy to break bk in!

*floorpress*

Bar x 12

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 10

140 kg x 8

160 kg x 8 pretty comfy but just testing the water. And keeping form good

*db shoulder press*

30 kg x 8

35 kg x 8

40 kg x 8

35 kg x 8

*dips*

Bw x 12

Bw + 20 kg x 10

Bw + 35 kg x 8

Bw x 20

Bare in mind 10 kg heavier in bw lol

*chins supersetted with lying ez tricep extension*

Chins bw x10 8 8

Lying tri extension

40 kg x 8 8 12

Like i said breaking in gently . Impressed with floorpress but didnt maxout on too much . Had couple beers yday at a wedding and felt a lil dry and tight on the old tendans. Which is norm for me if i touch alcahol. So just easing bk in. All clean from now . Hope to get some vids up within next few weeks when weights hopefully start increasing and becoming semi impressive


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> I
> 
> I met the owner of hanleys gym last night . Invited us up. He was in classics at leicster


Small world eh? Adam's a good lad


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In for this mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll follow this mate! Another year working with @Bad Alan and you'll make massive changes. I rate Will highly with his knowledge and also the time he will give you as a coach.

I can't wait to start my rebound!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> I'll follow this mate! Another year working with @Bad Alan and you'll make massive changes. I rate Will highly with his knowledge and also the time he will give you as a coach.
> 
> I can't wait to start my rebound!


Haha concentrate on the job in hand! Grind it out and absoloutely smash it buddy!

Yep im quietly condifent and excited to have will working with me . Its gna be fun!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Haha concentrate on the job in hand! Grind it out and absoloutely smash it buddy!
> 
> Yep im quietly condifent and excited to have will working with me . Its gna be fun!


Oh I am mate. Eyes on the prize but it's good to have things to look forward to after it.

4 weeks rebound then Tenerife for 4 days with the lads. Gotta look big and lean for that! Then PCT, Thailand for new year and then bring up all lagging body parts next year!

2016 I'll probably do inter u90's as will be too heavy for classics! Unless I can grow 2 inches ha!

You won't go wrong with him mate!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> First off . Massive thank for all the kinds words and motivations messages dropped in the last journal that help me get throught final stages of prep.. AND THE BIGGEST OF THANKS TO @Bad Alan who was absoloutely awesome as a shoulder to bitch on and always there as fast as a flash with all the info and help needed . Massive respect for this guy and what he does and why he does it!
> 
> My first show was an epic experiencw and absoloutely loved it, even tho it didnt all go to plan behind the scenes on the day..
> 
> ...


Chest challenges.......with me? Oh I cant wait for this sh1t........do I have to do it one armed or something like that to give you a chance? Just let me know mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Chest challenges.......with me? Oh I cant wait for this sh1t........do I have to do it one armed or something like that to give you a chance? Just let me know mate


Haha  would you prefer db or barbell ?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Haha  would you prefer db or barbell ?


Id smash you on either tbh  you choose petal :beer:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

:thumbup1:

Ill just sit here quietly and stop posting


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Id smash you on either tbh  you choose petal :beer:


I'll get involved in this challenge lol

answer ya watsAp Chelsea!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> I'll get involved in this challenge lol
> 
> answer ya watsAp Chelsea!!


Whoa whoa whoa lets not get carried away now. Ur in a dif league dude !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so first leg session since the show.. Not gna lie . Not ideal.. But on the other hand i was left crawling and am in bits now soo couldnt be too bad..

First off squats .

*BB squats*

Ive had bad lower bk pumps and swollen ankles for a fair few days and although subsiding the bk pumps were present most of the day and showed there face as soon as i got to gym.

Worked up to 160x 8 but every rep i got a sharp hot pain shoot up my lower bk. i stopped in fear of something going ping!

That being said . 160 felt like a feather on the quads. Im a bit annoyed i didnt get too push them too hard but at the same time. Slow n steady wins the race.

*legpress*

This was lovely . No lower bk problems atall even with knees almost on the chest

300 kg x 12

350 kg x 10

450 kg x 10

350 kg x 12

All paused reps.

*Glute hame raises *

Bw 4 x 10 controlled intensity made myself really suffer last 2 sets

*seated calve raises*

50 kg 4 x 15 with 30 sec intervals. Slow squeezed reps

Jobs a gooden. Nice n simple to break bk in

Hopefully it all comes together better next week !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Aye you didn't mention the 50kgs calves? Bravo


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Walking like john wayne today folks. That brutal session has left these poor pins in bits!

New (supps) and macros in place. Things shuld start getting interesting very soon :thumb:

Just thought ide update as bored out me nut. Peace out junkies !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What gear you using for off season mate?

Enjoying more calories now I take it?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Not so many cals tbh. Reverse dieting and compared to the blowout last week i feel in bk in prep. But it feels good to reign it all bk in and im on more cals now but nothing drastic stil a tad under 3000cals but will increase weekly .

As for chems.. Very simple just high test with post workout gh . Ive never done high test so will see how it goes. As i always say.. Will has never sent me wrong before . Just hoping body reacts well to the change in diet and the extra goodies and get sum nice rebound growth!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> What gear you using for off season mate?
> 
> Enjoying more calories now I take it?


And if u meant wat lab. I tried NP. Wasnt overly impressed or dissapointed. So gone bk to old faithfull wildcat. But have just been offered the new dhacks oils to test at end of week. They do a t400 . What about urself?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> And if u meant wat lab. I tried NP. Wasnt overly impressed or dissapointed. So gone bk to old faithfull wildcat. But have just been offered the new dhacks oils to test at end of week. They do a t400 . What about urself?


how do you find WC mate. i keep meaning to try it. for my blast/rebound after my show i've actually got some of my mates home brew stuff. used some of his tren and its strong! so looking forward to it! If he keeps making it, i'm gonna stick to that.

Been using Apollo through prep and its been ok, couldnt handle the pip with the Torrip though! got some of their winny tabs to use as well for the next 10 days


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah wildcats range is amazing I just don't get on with the oils. Let us know what hacks is like!

Any reason for gh post workout over any other time?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> how do you find WC mate. i keep meaning to try it. for my blast/rebound after my show i've actually got some of my mates home brew stuff. used some of his tren and its strong! so looking forward to it! If he keeps making it, i'm gonna stick to that.
> 
> Been using Apollo through prep and its been ok, couldnt handle the pip with the Torrip though! got some of their winny tabs to use as well for the next 10 days


i love WC mate . I get about the same pip regardless of what ive used so far. I used np tren A in prep but my last 3 shots where from a half used WC tren A vial i had lieing around. And to put it bluntly within 48 hours night sweats were crazy but hadnt been on the scene wile using NP. I know we shuldnt use sides as guides . But i felt it was stronger .

WC have always just been a safe bet and always done what it says on the tin . @Suprakill4 i have a memory like a siv but i (think) it was explained to me that we will use gh at that time to aid with recovery etc and also this is the time i have the majority of my carbs. Not sure it that makes ne difference .

In prep gh was pre fasted cardio for the aid off FFA release . .

Basically im just following plans. Tbh im probs saying more than im suppose to about what protocols im running . Im quite open but i pay a coach and hes asked me to keep quite vague


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> how do you find WC mate. i keep meaning to try it. for my blast/rebound after my show i've actually got some of my mates home brew stuff. used some of his tren and its strong! so looking forward to it! If he keeps making it, i'm gonna stick to that.
> 
> Been using Apollo through prep and its been ok, couldnt handle the pip with the Torrip though! got some of their winny tabs to use as well for the next 10 days


Is your mate based near Geordie shore by chance ? Lol

I've tried WC and it's good stuff but fook me the stuff cripples me! Apollo works well for me, that's what I'll use next time


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Swollen ankles are finally almost bk to normal... Been sleeping like a baby. Its great to just shut eyes and be zonko for 6 hours straight!

Breakfast of kings this morn . Smoked bacon medallions. Reduced fat. With 1 whole egg and 3 whites. Mighta poured a few beans on too!

Woke at 5:15 . 20 mins sscv fasted cardio then prepped food and breaky .

Chest and delt desteuction tonight . Its a bit early bk into training but lets see if we can get some decent weights moving!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Is your mate based near Geordie shore by chance ? Lol
> 
> I've tried WC and it's good stuff but fook me the stuff cripples me! Apollo works well for me, that's what I'll use next time


Why yes he is haha!

I'm on apollo and it's alright but i know this stuff is gonna be potent!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Why yes he is haha!
> 
> I'm on apollo and it's alright but i know this stuff is gonna be potent!


Haha. I know someone else using it


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Haha. I know someone else using it
> 
> View attachment 158090


Someone with sh1t PJ's!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Someone with sh1t PJ's!


Lol I pass your message on :lol:


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm

In for this.

Are you gonna blast and cruise till next show?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

MRENIGMA said:


> I'm
> 
> In for this.
> 
> Are you gonna blast and cruise till next show?


More than likely buddy. More cruising than blasting gna be clever with food/ training. I have 2 kids and ide like to (try) and really make an impressive package so proba not gna be any pct or off time


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so chest and delts got a pasting tonight!

Routine went as follows

* incline DB press*

20kg x 15

40 kg x 10

50 kg x 6

60 kg x 6

70 kg x 8

40 kg x 14






Some may question form and depth. I can assure its angle. I hit parrelel. I dont like going much deeper i have overpowering front delts as it is.

@Chelsea... Awaiting his arrival to tell me he can do these with both hands tied behind his back with @Keeks sat on his face at the same time .

*paused flat chest press*

2 PPS x 15 12 10

All reps paused for 2 count at bottom under full stretch.

*cable flies *

2 x triple drop sets . Plate 3 2 1

*high incline smith press *

1 PPSx 10

2 PPS X 10

2 1/2 PPS X 8

*side laterals *

10 kg x 15

12.5 X 15

12.5 x 14

20 kg x 14 partials straight into 10 kg x 10 stri t into 7.5 kg x 12

*rear delt flies*

12.5 kg x 15 x 3

10 kg x 2

All sets with 40 sec rest period

Nice to work back into the swing of things . Got a nice pump going on.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dirtyyyy strength there mate 

Looking full there mate! Reverse dieting now??


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Ok so chest and delts got a pasting tonight!
> 
> Routine went as follows
> 
> ...


70kg on incline DBS is a fvcking awesome lift mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes mate quite clean as u can see i put fair bit of water on eating crap after show. Cheers on the strength. Hopefully only gna get better

Only had 30 g carbs before training today .

That bein said i do still have vascularity and crazy obliques so not too much damage done just water me thinks


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> 70kg on incline DBS is a fvcking awesome lift mate


Its how we roll mate haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Yes mate quite clean as u can see i put fair bit of water on eating crap after show. Cheers on the strength. Hopefully only gna get better
> 
> Only had 30 g carbs before training today .
> 
> That bein said i do still have vascularity and crazy obliques so not too much damage done just water me thinks


Sounds good to me mate! Water should come down nicely with clean eating no doubt!

Anti E and vit C always help me too!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Sounds good to me mate! Water should come down nicely with clean eating no doubt!
> 
> Anti E and vit C always help me too!!


Check and check


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Check and check


What's your current weight and macros like?

Understand if keeping quiet on macro front


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice lifts there buddy...well done!

How does it feel being back to training properly and not having to bother about being taunted by @PHMG about his carb intake?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> What's your current weight and macros like?
> 
> Understand if keeping quiet on macro front


Weights changing daily as water drops . But today for example morning weight after wizz and before food in the nod was 96.4kg

Macros are around 2.7 k cals wnt go into breakdwn out of respect but under 200 g carbs

Nom training days same cals but lot lower carbs and extremely high protein. Keep that insulin sensativity up


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Weights changing daily as water drops . But today for example morning weight after wizz and before food in the nod was 96.4kg
> 
> Macros are around 2.7 k cals wnt go into breakdwn out of respect but under 200 g carbs
> 
> Nom training days same cals but lot lower carbs and extremely high protein. Keep that insulin sensativity up


All sounds good mate, should be a good off season


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

musclemate said:


> Nice lifts there buddy...well done!
> 
> How does it feel being back to training properly and not having to bother about being taunted by @PHMG about his carb intake?


Still getting bk into it paul . Im enjoying feeling more human thats for sure!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Get in there!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

In. Late but IN


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Morning ukm whores! Weight dropped a tad more this morn starting to really tighten up again. But as u can see from ydays efforts . Strength is ok. Looking forward to watch the scales go bk up in a good way and not from water bloat from eating 3 birthday cakes and numerous other crap.

Arms are getting attacked tonight muhaha . Really buzzing for it !

Have a good day peeps dnt be afraid to pop in for a chat!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Ok so chest and delts got a pasting tonight!
> 
> Routine went as follows
> 
> ...


Fook me! You strong cùnt lol

Mate that's impressive


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Fook me! You strong cùnt lol
> 
> Mate that's impressive


Just the beginning hopefully!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Fook me! You strong cùnt lol
> 
> Mate that's impressive


80kgs to come next month! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Just the beginning hopefully!


Ours only go up to 50kg 

Good place you have there mate!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ridiculous strength mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Ok so chest and delts got a pasting tonight!
> 
> Routine went as follows
> 
> ...


Oh ey, that would make quite a vid. :lol:

Awesome lifting, hope you're enjoying post-comp normality!

And dandelion root's good for water retention too.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Oh ey, that would make quite a vid. :lol:
> 
> Awesome lifting, hope you're enjoying post-comp normality!
> 
> And dandelion root's good for water retention too.


Normality... Whats that?? Im on reverse diet after birthday blowout  yeh d root done wonders drying me out . Now im a swimming pool lool


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Ok so chest and delts got a pasting tonight!
> 
> Routine went as follows
> 
> ...


 :lol: ahh that gave me a laugh, I had no idea you were doing half presses to improve your tricep mass mate??!?!?

Im more than happy to go rep for rep on any chest exercise but it has to actually be a chest press, dumbells tend to hit my chest (maybe coz its far larger than yours I don't know) so have a crack at that and in the mean time I will leave @Keeks to sit on my face


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: ahh that gave me a laugh, I had no idea you were doing half presses to improve your tricep mass mate??!?!?
> 
> Im more than happy to go rep for rep on any chest exercise but it has to actually be a chest press, dumbells tend to hit my chest (maybe coz its far larger than yours I don't know) so have a crack at that and in the mean time I will leave @Keeks to sit on my face


Yawwwn!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That's incredible strength on the press mate. Wow. Only come on here now to read yours and a couple of others journals so keep the vids coming!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> That's incredible strength on the press mate. Wow. Only come on here now to read yours and a couple of others journals so keep the vids coming!!


Was just gonna say the same! I thought I did well pressing the 62.5's on Monday for 8 reps but sean wiped the floor with me. Looks like I better up my game after my show!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Normality... Whats that?? Im on reverse diet after birthday blowout  yeh d root done wonders drying me out . Now im a swimming pool lool


Ha ha, no such thing eh?! Good to see you straight back into it and we all need a blowout every now and again, sorts those insane prep cravings out.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Was just gonna say the same! I thought I did well pressing the 62.5's on Monday for 8 reps but sean wiped the floor with me. Looks like I better up my game after my show!


Lets do this liam. Get some freaky weights moving once both in full off season swing . Early next yr for u. Ill have to time a blast at the same time u come bk on so i can compete! 62.5s less than 2 weeks out is epic!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so just smashed the old pipecleaners!

Too tired to post up full routine. Pretty basic

Tri rope ext x 4

Incline seated dbs highlight was 20 kg x 8 strict as can be nice squeeze at top.

Incline skulls . PB of 60 kg x 10 very strict elbows in!

Seated ez curls 1/2 rom . Upto 50 kg x 8 felt heavy!

Some cable work to fill with blood to finish

Nice sesh. Been a mad week rest day tomo. And back attack sat! Buzzing !

Cheers for all the positive comments apart from @Chelsea :tongue:

Lets get the rest of me shifting some nice weights and growing!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

ITS FRIDAY FU<KERS!!

Morning fasted HIIT cardio. Check!

Choc protein homemade pancakes dwn the hatch. Check

FELLING AWESOME! Check

Let friday commence!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Ok so just smashed the old pipecleaners!
> 
> Seated ez curls 1/2 rom . Upto 50 kg x 8 felt heavy!


So you did some like this???


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Similar but only half range . So forearm only goes to 90degrees when hits legs that bk up to squeeze peak.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Ok so just smashed the old pipecleaners!
> 
> Too tired to post up full routine. Pretty basic
> 
> ...


Love those seated ez curls half reps,

Proper sqeeZe the top of the bicep


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Definately feel less of a man for sitting opposite burger king eating chicken and brocoli out of tupperware


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Should have gone in and ordered a cup of tea and sat there eating your chicken and broccoli.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

These dusty 80s are still waiting for some use. There's some 75kgs as well if you wanna take it easy


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

I best get my backside in gear and get the dust off them:thumb: And let @Chelsea nitpick at the vid too ! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> I best get my backside in gear and get the dust off them:thumb: And let @Chelsea nitpick at the vid too ! :lol:


He's only jealous mate, he's king of power shrugs


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> He's only jealous mate, he's king of power shrugs


 :lol:


----------



## MrsB162 (Sep 3, 2014)

Heres your portion bubbling away :innocent:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Mmm Beef caserole..Just needs dumplings now:drool:. Thanks treacle tits x


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> He's only jealous mate, he's king of power shrugs


Remind me again? What exercise is he intending to do when he performs Power Shrugs?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MrsB162 said:


> Heres your portion bubbling away :innocent:
> View attachment 158301


Hmmmm maybe I misjudged you. I thought it was all a bit silly you joining up and talking to him on here, as my opinion is ukm is my getaway, would hate my missus to be talking to me on here. BUT, you cook his dinner for him so thumbs up to that !!!! Lucky boy Sean.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> I best get my backside in gear and get the dust off them:thumb: And let @Chelsea nitpick at the vid too ! :lol:


I'll nitpick all day long young man! You have 2 choices:

1. Do the ****ing reps properly and call me out to match/better your set.

2. Do the press as you usually do and look like a wanker.

Your choice :beer:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha . Your opinion.

Forget i mentioned anything . Your the only person to give it the half rep malarky lol. Big jim praised the lift over on T muscle and @Bad Alan said they are more than satisfactory. . Some people are hard to please. We all train dif. They hit my pecs. Thats all that matters. .

Was only having a laugh mate . :surrender:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I'll nitpick all day long young man! You have 2 choices:
> 
> 1. Do the ****ing reps properly and call me out to match/better your set.
> 
> ...


Chill Philip lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Chill Philip lol


High estrogen


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Haha . Your opinion.
> 
> Forget i mentioned anything . Your the only person to give it the half rep malarky lol. Big jim praised the lift over on T muscle and @Bad Alan said they are more than satisfactory. . Some people are hard to please. We all train dif. They hit my pecs. Thats all that matters. .
> 
> Was only having a laugh mate . :surrender:


Jealousy is a bitch sometimes mate lol

Would love to give the 70s a go at my gym but we only have 1 lol then they jump to 75 pretty sure someone just scrapped the other 70


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> Jealousy is a bitch sometimes mate lol
> 
> Would love to give the 70s a go at my gym but we only have 1 lol then they jump to 75 pretty sure someone just scrapped the other 70


You will have to get pressing the 75s then dude :thumb:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Pre bed. 40 g hot oats and 45 g choc orange whey!!! Sooo sexual.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Pre bed. 40 g hot oats and 45 g choc orange whey!!! Sooo sexual.
> 
> View attachment 158322


And there's the bastard chocolate orange again!!!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> And there's the bastard chocolate orange again!!!!


Are u jelly? Its sooooo good

Training day u bunch of Meeeeatheads! Lets get Crackin!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Are u jelly? Its sooooo good
> 
> Training day u bunch of Meeeeatheads! Lets get Crackin!


Yeah buddy!!!! Big Chest & Back session for me today what you hitting?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah buddy!!!! Big Chest & Back session for me today what you hitting?


Back Attack and hammie destruction.

Smash it out dude!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Back Attack and hammie destruction.
> 
> Smash it out dude!


Will do mate! You too. BIG BACK!!!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Are u jelly? Its sooooo good
> 
> Training day u bunch of Meeeeatheads! Lets get Crackin!


More pbs I reckon


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Legs in the am. (done)

Arms in the pm. for me.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just back from back and hammie session.

Was ok. Nothing groundbreaking . Not a fan of training alone in an empty gym. I feed off others.

*Lat pulldowns to top of head*

150 lb x 12

190 lb x 12

230 lb x 12

250 lb x 6 +2 forced

*BB row *

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 8 x 3

90 degree angle not yates rows . So lighter weight as i have gay lower bk but REALLY. Hit the spot. Great squeezes

*chest supported plat loaded row*

25 kg a side x 10

40 kg a side x 8

55 kg a side x 8 x 2

40 kg a side x 12

*DB rows *

40 kg x 12

Triple dropset

60 kg x 10

42.5 x 8

30 x 8

Onto hammies

*lying ham curl *

110 lb x 10 10 8 8 6

*D. Romanian deads *

22.5 kg x 15 x 2

Called it a day. Feel knackered . Time for a snooze!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Another week dwn another few shots. No real massive changes in 7 days

BW. Upon waking is 96 kg

Pics taken after morning fasted cardio


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Another week dwn another few shots. No real massive changes in 7 days
> 
> BW. Upon waking is 96 kg
> 
> Pics taken after morning fasted cardio


My god... wtf you've got fat! All that lurking outside Burger King inhaling those fat fumes. :lol:

Sean, You're starting to soften up a bit now - which is good - as it is going to give you the strength to smash the crap out of yourself in the gym and build some hard earned muscle.

I assume you're doing a nice little cruise now? When are you planning your next cycle bud? Tempted by 'slin yet?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

musclemate said:


> My god... wtf you've got fat! All that lurking outside Burger King inhaling those fat fumes. :lol:
> 
> Sean, You're starting to soften up a bit now - which is good - as it is going to give you the strength to smash the crap out of yourself in the gym and build some hard earned muscle.
> 
> I assume you're doing a nice little cruise now? When are you planning your next cycle bud? Tempted by 'slin yet?


Great post dude.

Yeh im happy im only this fat after the abuse i gave my bofy post show. But will is very happy with current BF and says ideal to grow..

Regarding the softer look. I shuld hope so too haha no winni no tren no mast no var . Ide expect nothing less lol.

Ive been on a tight reverse diet this week with cardio ive tightened up a bit and feel A LOT . Better .

With regards to AAS . Its simple high test rebound. Carbs have been kept around training to utilise natural insulin sensativity atm . Things will change .. And yes in future ide love to run slin but for now not needed . Im literally a sponge from the show rebound .

Ive probs said more than i shuld already . Im just too darn honest . Cruise will start in probably a month


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Enough said


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just smashed out upper. Early doors sunday.

Decent session. Started a bit slow. Training on pro / fats. Take me a bit to get going . But literally getting leaner by the day and gaining weight too.

*BB. Floor press*

60 kg x12

100 kg x 8

140 kg x 6

160 kg x 7

120 kg x 10

*PAUSED DB shoulder press *

20 kg x 8

40 kg x 8

50 kg x 6 PB

40 kg x 10

20 kg x 12

*weighted dips*

Bw x 12

Bw + 20 kg x 10

Bw + 40 kg x 10

Bw + 40 kg x 10 straight into bw + 20 kg x 10

*weighted chins + lying ez curls*

Weighted chins

Bw @97.5 kg dressed + 10 kg x 10 8 7

Lying ez curls 50 kg x 8 7 6 final set dropped to 40 kg and got another 2 so total of 8

All done.

New routine received and revised carbs.. Looking forward to smashing the Granny out of it !


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BIG shoulder pressing that mate especially paused and after floor press, top stuff 

Training on pro/fats too atm, off work so rejig in meals all carbs intra and post, like you said takes abit of getting used to tho!


----------



## MrsB162 (Sep 3, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> BIG shoulder pressing that mate especially paused and after floor press, top stuff
> 
> Training on pro/fats too atm, off work so rejig in meals all carbs intra and post, like you said takes abit of getting used to tho!


Yeh massive difference between standard presses and paused.

Re diet. Yeh i miss carbs all meals haha specially after 12 weeks of prep.

defo works tho im soaking all carbs up like a sponge strong as an ox and atm getting leaner after my splurge..

looking over new training routine. If i dont grow like a weed. Somethings up. Im well chuffed! Gna really cain this first 5 weeks bk into it

Defo just replied on the mrs account :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

MrsB162 said:


> Yeh massive difference between standard presses and paused.
> 
> Re diet. Yeh i miss carbs all meals haha specially after 12 weeks of prep.
> 
> ...


Thought Nic was gonna get bigger than you for a mo there:thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

MrsB162 said:


> Yeh massive difference between standard presses and paused.
> 
> Re diet. Yeh i miss carbs all meals haha specially after 12 weeks of prep.
> 
> ...


Be interesting to see post show how well you grow bud 

No doubt you'll nail plan!!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok all you sexy meatheads!

Just got bk from a pretty epic leg session by my standards .

New routine and was intense and massively done the job.

Enjoyed a catch up with @sxbarnes too. And pushed him along !

Lying hammie curls

10 8 8 6 great squeezes slightly held contractions controlled negatives .

Squats

60 kg x 8

100 kg x 6

140 x 5

180 x 2

Worked up to 210 single.. PB for me ! Never been massive squatter due to lower bk issues.

Followed by 160x 9 , 8

Wide stance 2 count paused hacks .

Worked upto 3 PPS 150 kg x 8

Then bk dwn to 2 pps . Will stick at 3 next week. Testing water!

Legpress

5 x 8

30 sec rest between sets.

200 kg same as @sxbarnes.

Will defo be upping this next week but as i sed testing water. Still burnt like mad last 2 sets

Culd barely walk after from the pure shaking from my legs. Doesnt look alot on paper but was best session in a long time .

Hope u all smashed your session of choice today!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Big squat!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Big squat!


Was very impressed. Big mentally and physically. 240kg by Christmas I reckon. Sean is as strong as an ox ATM


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chow time. Homemade wedges! Love em!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Rest day is over thank Crunchie!

Back to the gym tonight! Muhahaha.

New routine to run through so excited.

All food prepped and ready to rumble!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Rest day is over thank Crunchie!
> 
> Back to the gym tonight! Muhahaha.
> 
> ...


Have a good one, Zumba tonight I take it?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

You know the score. Throw a few 5 kg dbs around . Sweatband on forehead! Got me jls dancesteps and album ready on the iphone....

Fackkkk offf. U wait for the update Mr @R0BLET.

Gta love weds . Heavy press is up first woop woop

On another unrelated note. This reverse dieting is decent! Hopefully end of week pics show the change but feeling quite dry and tight again!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> You know the score. Throw a few 5 kg dbs around . Sweatband on forehead! Got me jls dancesteps and album ready on the iphone....
> 
> Fackkkk offf. U wait for the update Mr @R0BLET.
> 
> ...


I throw 5kg db's around each session 

Look forward to seeing the update 

Just test in there at the moment?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I throw 5kg db's around each session
> 
> Look forward to seeing the update
> 
> Just test in there at the moment?


Yes and plenty of it. I culd rape roadkill !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Right chaps whats the crack with this gym meet?? @Goodfella @sxbarnes @1manarmy

Not sure who else is up for it .. All welcome! @R0BLET @C.Hill


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Right chaps whats the crack with this gym meet?? @Goodfella @sxbarnes @1manarmy
> 
> Not sure who else is up for it .. All welcome! @R0BLET @C.Hill


Harlow Oct 4th. Easy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Harlow Oct 4th. Easy


http://www.rippedgym.co.uk/ Can't wait


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> http://www.rippedgym.co.uk/ Can't wait


There's a new one in Basildon too. Looks even better. Strength gym of the year. Haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> There's a new one in Basildon too. Looks even better. Strength gym of the year. Haha


UKM Tours!!! haha


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Harlow Oct 4th. Easy


Well that explains what time were meeting and if were all going to get some munch after .. Mr vague :whistling:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Well that explains what time were meeting and if were all going to get some munch after .. Mr vague :whistling:


Preferably mid morning/early afternoon if poss boys?

Got to back in home town by evening!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Preferably mid morning/early afternoon if poss boys?
> 
> Got to back in home town by evening!!


Mid morn suits me !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Well that explains what time were meeting and if were all going to get some munch after .. Mr vague :whistling:


Thanks Sean. 

Yeah mid morning sounds best about 10-11am?? Sort it out nearer the day...

Oh some 120kgs for ya!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

They can keep there dust on em for the meantime haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> They can keep there dust on em for the meantime haha


Yea I won't be touching them too. Just stick to me 110s! :whistling:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah mate I'm up for getting shown up by the bigger boys!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

More importantly boys what we going to be training!! Want to be fresh so I don't look a complete bellend haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> More importantly boys what we going to be training!! Want to be fresh so I don't look a complete bellend haha


Whatever youre due to train mate. If theres 4 or more. Probably best to split into two groups anyway


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Whatever youre due to train mate. If theres 4 or more. Probably best to split into two groups anyway


Gona want to train whole body with all that hammer equipment lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Gona want to train whole body with all that hammer equipment lol


Was thinking the same. Wuld be fun to move some heavy db presses even tho routine says its arm day lol. @C.Hill you will be one of the largest there if not the largest i shuld think


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Gona want to train whole body with all that hammer equipment lol


Yea. I get days like that too. Like being in the playground again...

Heres my gym in Stevenage, a few bits of equipment there too!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pumped-Gym/684660778228323?sk=photos_stream


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea. I get days like that too. Like being in the playground again...
> 
> Heres my gym in Stevenage, a few bits of equipment there too!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pumped-Gym/684660778228323?sk=photos_stream


Well up for session there sometime mate. Looks quality!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Was thinking the same. Wuld be fun to move some heavy db presses even tho routine says its arm day lol. @C.Hill you will be one of the largest there if not the largest i shuld think


DB presses first want to go as heavy as poss lol!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea. I get days like that too. Like being in the playground again...
> 
> Heres my gym in Stevenage, a few bits of equipment there too!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pumped-Gym/684660778228323?sk=photos_stream


Yeh that place needs a visit and some abuse!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> DB presses first want to go as heavy as poss lol!


Looks like upper workout it is. I have a routine that has db first. Sum heavy ass db rows in there too . . Think ive found my winner haha .


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Well up for session there sometime mate. Looks quality!!


Yea its really good. Only prob is that it encourages you to use a machine rather than a free weight.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm gonna have to use every piece of equipment lol fcuk the routine this gym looks sick I wanna have fun!



sean 162 said:


> @C.Hill you will be one of the largest there if not the largest i shuld think


No way I don't consider myself 'big' at all really lol

If you want big I'll be with my mate from work who trains, big black natty bastard with the sickest genetics I've ever seen, seriously your gonna be impressed lol and he's fcuking natty! Bloody African genetics! So fit cardiovascular wise aswell, can pull-up and dip all day long


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Looks like upper workout it is. I have a routine that has db first. Sum heavy ass db rows in there too . . Think ive found my winner haha .


Deads got to be in there?

With a hammer rows I hope haha.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I'm gonna have to use every piece of equipment lol fcuk the routine this gym looks sick I wanna have fun!
> 
> No way I don't consider myself 'big' at all really lol
> 
> If you want big I'll be with my mate from work who trains, big black natty bastard with the sickest genetics I've ever seen, seriously your gonna be impressed lol and he's fcuking natty! Bloody African genetics! So fit cardiovascular wise aswell, can pull-up and dip all day long


Yeh few of them float around in ours. Mainly americans. Crazy genes!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Think I'll have a week off training the week before to make sure I'm fresh!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Deads got to be in there?
> 
> With a hammer rows I hope haha.


Pahahaim a pansy . Havnt deaded since partially slipped disc. Need get bk into it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Pahahaim a pansy . Havnt deaded since partially slipped disc. Need get bk into it


Something I might to beat you on then :lol:

Week off prior to this lol.

Also food after surely??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mmm hasn't deadlifted in a while too! May have to throw 4-5 plates a side and see how many we get!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Something I might to beat you on then :lol:
> 
> Week off prior to this lol.
> 
> Also food after surely??


Yea they do food there. If its anything like Stevenage its £6-7 a meal


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Mmm hasn't deadlifted in a while too! May have to throw 4-5 plates a side and see how many we get!


Yesssss!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Mmm hasn't deadlifted in a while too! May have to throw 4-5 plates a side and see how many we get!


You never did get that vid of ya doing 260kg did ya?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Something I might to beat you on then :lol:
> 
> Week off prior to this lol.
> 
> Also food after surely??


FOOOD! Yess!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> You never did get that vid of ya doing 260kg did ya?


I never fcuking pulled it! Got it an inch of ground and that was it! Gutted! Sort of stopped deading after that fail lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> FOOOD! Yess!


Hope Will doesnt drop your carbs that day!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> I never fcuking pulled it! Got it an inch of ground and that was it! Gutted! Sort of stopped deading after that fail lol


No wonder you pulled the vid! Be happy with a 250kg though. You owe it to us! :beer:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nah only tues n fris its all gravy . Will be training on just pro/ fats tho so u guys just take note . When im weak :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> No wonder you pulled the vid! Be happy with a 250kg though. You owe it to us! :beer:


Hmmm I'll try my best, will have a little play with them tomorrow, get into the feel of them again. Bet 3 plates feels like a tonne haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Hmmm I'll try my best, will have a little play with them tomorrow, get into the feel of them again. Bet 3 plates feels like a tonne haha


It does to me! Its all practice mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Nah only tues n fris its all gravy . Will be training on just pro/ fats tho so u guys just take note . When im weak :thumb:


Like Monday?? Muhahaha


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Right chaps whats the crack with this gym meet?? @Goodfella @sxbarnes @1manarmy
> 
> Not sure who else is up for it .. All welcome! @R0BLET @C.Hill


I'm game got anything bro's as long as its not a soap in the shower moment afterwards haha


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nah sat will be hard as only 50 g carbs friday so already empty fuel tank sat morn before gym.. On monday i had carbs all sun evening so had fuel in the tank


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

1manarmy said:


> I'm game got anything bro's as long as its not a soap in the shower moment afterwards haha


Nice one!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Nah sat will be hard as only 50 g carbs friday so already empty fuel tank sat morn before gym.. On monday i had carbs all sun evening so had fuel in the tank


I get ya!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

1manarmy said:


> I'm game got anything bro's as long as its not a soap in the shower moment afterwards haha


Good man! Ill go find a nandos after and leave u with ur cereal. Nah fukc it ill have the cereal then the nandos ! :beer:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Good man! Ill go find a nandos after and leave u with ur cereal. Nah fukc it ill have the cereal then the nandos ! :beer:


Same as that pal! Text me when you no more about what's going on! I love cereal more than I love my misses hahaha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Right chaps whats the crack with this gym meet?? @Goodfella @sxbarnes @1manarmy
> 
> Not sure who else is up for it .. All welcome! @R0BLET @C.Hill


Sounds like a cock fest :lol:



C.Hill said:


> Yeah mate I'm up for getting shown up by the bigger boys!


*cough


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a cock fest :lol:
> 
> *cough


You coming or what spunkmouth?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> You coming or what spunkmouth?


Bit too far for me mate!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Bit too far for me mate!


Where you live?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Where you all meeting?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Where you all meeting?


Ripped Gym in Harlow mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Where you live?


300 mile round trip lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> 300 mile round trip lol


Over 200 for me lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> 300 mile round trip lol


Thinking of doing the temple gym in brum soon though and Stamford of course


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 300 mile round trip lol


Get the train lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Get the train lol


Lol I would drive, but I wouldn't go purely because the drive home would be "why am I so small?"


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Lol I would drive, but I wouldn't go purely because the drive home would be "why am I so small?"


Lmao I think we're all gonna be surprised lol pics are deceiving, would be good to put faces to names(avis) though!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh we can always arrange another more central !

Neway Meatheads!!

Upper 2 today!

Just get this in quick.. I msged @sxbarnes earlier so he can vouch i was feeling crap before gym..

Neway wasnt the greatest but not the worst.

After the first heavy set of incline dbs everything started to ache and my wrists felt especially fragile.

Early night with some cold n flu tabs me thinks.

Neway routine as follows peeps

*Incline dbs *

Working sets

62.5kg x 8

72.5 kg x measly 4 have a vid and u see wrist fail on rep 3 but squeezed another assisted out .

52.5kg x 8 x 2

Reason for 2.5kg is trying to increase weights incrementally. Just wasnt happening today . But the double sets on 52.5kg really were slow and focused and hit the spot

*plate loaded chest press*

Working sets

60 kg ps x 10

80 kg ps x 9

55 kg ps x 10

*press ups *

3 x 15

40 sec reat periods

*lat pulldown*

190 lb x 8

210 x 8

210 x 7

190 x 8

*Db pullovers*

3 x 15

*partial lat raises *

3 x 20 on 17.5 kg 1 min rest between sets

*rear delts flies*

3 x 30 reps

1 min between sets .

Feeling around and gauging things . First run through and since being home feel like death..

I have a vid that @sxbarnes has see showing said 72,5kg dbs were wrist goes . No point uploaded . Way off rep range and not happy with it . Next maybe reign it bk n work up gradually.

Neway. I feel like poo but defo know ive trained. Also quite excited to upload weekly pics pretty sure im hoverin if not below 10% again . But thats not fact or calipered just me judgin by comparison to prep photos. Regardless. Lot lwaner than last week!

Have a good night mofos! Im gna rest!

Jesus i ramble!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea hes a poor lamb.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Lmao I think we're all gonna be surprised lol pics are deceiving, would be good to put faces to names(avis) though!


Wait till I'm mid cycle and tanked up on mtren pre workout lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Wait till I'm mid cycle and tanked up on mtren pre workout lol


You know what I get jack sh1t from mtren! Actually apart from the m tren in torrip. I get acid burning from that!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Wait till I'm mid cycle and tanked up on mtren pre workout lol


JUNKIES! :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Feeling more human today folks. Stil not 100% but light leg session tonight with mainly ham focus so not too taxing . Then reat day tomo .try and get bk on top form by weekend! . Hope ur all good and ready to smash your set sessions!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Its official. I am a SICKNOTE.

Got worse thru the day. Stiff neck feel frail. All joints and muscles aching. Swollen glands.

So been told to get some rest by will. Instead of making things worse

Rest is best and all that jazz :surrender:

So dosed up on cold and flu tablets and gna get me some sofa time and hope for the best.

. My journal has become an empty dessert today.. Roll on update pics sat.. If im better.

Trying to avoid carbs while sitting on me backside . Although ive dropped 2 kg in 2 days . I think its summit to do with how im feeling .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Its official. I am a SICKNOTE.
> 
> Got worse thru the day. Stiff neck feel frail. All joints and muscles aching. Swollen glands.
> 
> ...


Test flu....you'll be fine tomorrow you tart lol.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Test flu....you'll be fine tomorrow you tart lol.


Ill agree on the tart front. :beer: infact i agree on all of it . I think its a mix .

Daughter mother and 3 work staff have had flu like symptons in past 10 days . Obv i know the test is just peeking too so all hits at once.

U keep killing it Marc . Ill be sure to play catch up soon enough :tongue:

Ps love the added graphics in the journal buddy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Ill agree on the tart front. infact i agree on all of it . I think its a mix .
> 
> Daughter mother and 3 work staff have had flu like symptons in past 10 days . Obv i know the test is just peeking too so all hits at once.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Bit more interesting to look at. We need to pimp up your journal too.


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh we can always arrange another more central !
> 
> Neway Meatheads!!
> 
> ...


72.5s while feelin poorly an dodgy wrists ahhh its nice to be strong lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Cheers mate. Bit more interesting to look at. We need to pimp up your journal too.


And how do i do this lol . I do everything off phone or ipad. Dnt own a lappy or real comp . Tbh i culd list meals too but its quite boring... Ahhh raisins. I love ur food!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> You know what I get jack sh1t from mtren! Actually apart from the m tren in torrip. I get acid burning from that!


I love the stuff! The NP stuff is good and the BSI mtren DS was awesome but that's gone lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok folks im back in action

Brilliant arm session this morning before a nice drive upto leeds !

Routine as follows

*close grip pasued floor press supersetted with close grip chins*

Working sets

80 kg x 5 x 2

100 kg x 5 x 2

80 kg x 5

Chins

5 x5 with bw+ 15 kg

Easy peasy. Testing water .

*GIANT SET*

Rope pushdowns 15 20 20

Seated hammer curls 15 15 14

Skulls 14 13 10

Incline dbs 12 10 10

2 mins rest between sets all sets same weights. Massive pump. Psyichally couldnt eat post workout meal for 15 mins .

Just up at leeds to watch @liam0810

And @Bad Alan.

Just had a chat with @Goodfella. Man some of these monsters make me feel small.

Need do me some growing !

Neway heres weekly pics.

Feel im now at a gd base to start adding some decent muscle gradually
































































Apologies these pics are after 2 low carb days and fasted cardio .

Lets get growing now the man flu has been beaten!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Ok folks im back in action
> 
> Brilliant arm session this morning before a nice drive upto leeds !
> 
> ...


Mate your looking huge! I feel tiny here lol. Motivation through the roof now! Great speaking to you and @sxbarnes


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Mate your looking huge! I feel tiny here lol. Motivation through the roof now! Great speaking to you and @sxbarnes


Lmfao! I feel like an anorexic kid too buddy.

Some real monsters. Just remember

90% of them will never do the diet and atep on stage!

Still impressive tho


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Lmfao! I feel like an anorexic kid too buddy.
> 
> Some real monsters. Just remember
> 
> ...


I'll be in that 10% 

May might be miles away but no chance I'm not doing it. Cannot wait!!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

If you two are feeling small what hope is there for me?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

We both need to hammer out tris Sean. Both don't have much of a hang on front DB and ruins our pose.

...either that or get the synthol out :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> We both need to hammer out tris Sean. Both don't have much of a hang on front DB and ruins our pose.
> 
> ...either that or get the synthol out :lol:


Haha ill leave the synthol under the bed.

Agreed tris . Well arms in general and hams and calves for me are priority.

Hows things with u buddy?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Haha ill leave the synthol under the bed.
> 
> Agreed tris . Well arms in general and hams and calves for me are priority.
> 
> Hows things with u buddy?


All good. Having a rest today. Was in a club until 3am and then at work at 8 :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> All good. Having a rest today. Was in a club until 3am and then at work at 8 :lol:


Haha advert for a serious BB

Currently sat at leeds watching the show.

Arms are in peices. I was doing giant sets while u were at work with f all sleep !

Jelous of the night out tbh. But im broke roll on payday

On and i know u like food! Ill be sure to show off the beef caserole and dumplings thats on the menu for tomo !

How often do u hit the pipe cleaners (arms) buddy?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Haha advert for a serious BB
> 
> Currently sat at leeds watching the show.
> 
> ...


Well, own workout, twice. Then they are hit secondary again on push and pull days.

Tape says they are growing though so I will persevere.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

I like . Similar to me . Not sure im growing yet tho haha post show bloat then man flu. Waiting for a consistant week. But 5 pbs since show so cant grumble too much.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Found some pics practically to the day 1 year apart .



















Im happy with that yrs work !

Lets see what the next yr brings!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Great transformation mate !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Heres another wile im at it. These 2 are actually 1 yr apart to the day!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Legs done.

Scrap that session.

Awfull.

Lost 3.5 kg this week and strength dwn.

Have found the problem shuld b bk on track with the following week.

Very annoyed atm. Rebound has been completely wasted.

On the plus side . All the more reason to smash off season even harder!

Ps although crap session i did set pb on hack squat with 4 plates a side


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sunday . 1 family meal this week.










Beef caserole .


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Sunday . 1 family meal this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carbtastic! :thumbup1:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh that was good!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Sunday . 1 family meal this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dumplings.....


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hell yeh


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

That looks so good mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Fresh week!

Ive just received order its time for Hulk to smash!

First run through new upper 1 day today.

Itching for 5 to come round..

Motivated is an understatement !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well . I TOLD YOU IM GONNA GET CRACKING MOFOS

. Still not feeling 100% but getting there. And stil have a flared up side delt .

Regardless here was session.

*Flat BB bench press*

Skip warm ups and BTW FIRST TIME BENCH PRESSING IN 18 weeks .

160 x 4

170 x 4

*180 x 4* relatively easy. Had to really question the spotter. But i did feel quite super human :lol:

150 x 4

150 x 3

130 x 6

*Pronated grip pull ups *

Bw x 4 to failure

12 9 8 7

*dips ( chest emphasis) supersetted with Dead stop db rows *

Dips

Bw x 8

Bw + 20 kg x 8

Bw + 40 kg x 8 very easy

Bw + 40 kg x 10 slow negatives . Was too light tbh was testing water.

Db rows

50 kg x 8

50 kg x 8

60 kg x 8

42.5 kg x 10

*Rear delt flies*

15 kg x 12 x 3 into triple drop set

Again. Testing water . Constant tension

*Rope cable pushdowns*

5 x 10

15 sec rest .

Frazzled but shellshocked at some of the weights moved.

ITS TIME TO GROW MUHAHA


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Well . I TOLD YOU IM GONNA GET CRACKING MOFOS
> 
> . Still not feeling 100% but getting there. And stil have a flared up side delt .
> 
> ...


180kg!!!

Fùck right off you strong cúnt! What's in that test ?! Lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> 180kg!!!
> 
> Fùck right off you strong cúnt! What's in that test ?! Lol


 @Chelseas spunk.

It has chest powers :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

I can't make the 4th....... Fcuk me that is strong! Awesome stuff buddy!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> @Chelseas spunk.
> 
> It has chest powers :lol:


100ml pre workout?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> I can't make the 4th....... Fcuk me that is strong! Awesome stuff buddy!!!!


Ahhhh wat. What happened bud ?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> 100ml pre workout?


Your having a laugh the bloke blasts and cruises. 1 ml is a struggle to get out of him :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Ahhhh wat. What happened bud ?


I'm taking the p1ss lol. Meant as I didn't want to get shown up haha.

Course I'm coming


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> I'm taking the p1ss lol. Meant as I didn't want to get shown up haha.
> 
> Course I'm coming


I knew that all along!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> I'm taking the p1ss lol. Meant as I didn't want to get shown up haha.
> 
> Course I'm coming


Haha cnut . Nefin can happen buddy. Your in very good hands!

Ive always been strong presser thats all


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Haha cnut . Nefin can happen buddy. Your in very good hands!
> 
> Ive always been strong presser thats all


Thought I was too haha

Just messing can't wait mate going to be quality. Never trained with like minded people!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Thought I was too haha
> 
> Just messing can't wait mate going to be quality. Never trained with like minded people!


I hadnt til i met @1manarmy. Hes coming too. Its such a boost u feed of each other .


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Thought I was too haha
> 
> Just messing can't wait mate going to be quality. Never trained with like minded people!


I think we have a joker on our hands


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> I hadnt til i met @1manarmy. Hes coming too. Its such a boost u feed of each other .


When we aren't argueing were actually quite good pals hahahaha! It is a good crack man its nice to train with other competitors. Im very offseason so be gentle lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> I hadnt til i met @1manarmy. Hes coming too. Its such a boost u feed of each other .


Expecting pbs all round


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Expecting BJ's all round


Oh really......


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Oh really......


Cnut lol.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Oh really......


 :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Oh really......


Hes a card


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

your 4 plate bench is my max squat!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

GCMAX said:


> your 4 plate bench is my max squat!


Check out the dude called @bail then. Thats guy plays with 4 plates yr round on bench.

Im blaming my impovements on @Bad Alan lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GCMAX said:


> your 4 plate bench is my max squat!


I've done 4 plates before....... Chinese buffet :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> I've done 4 plates before....... Chinese buffet :lol:


Done 50 plates at a Greek wedding


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> @Chelseas spunk.
> 
> It has chest powers :lol:


Of course it does, why do you think @Keeks now has double F's!!

In all seriousness mate that is fcking strong, what cycle you running at the moment then?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Of course it does, why do you think @Keeks now has double F's!!
> 
> In all seriousness mate that is fcking strong, what cycle you running at the moment then?


Thanks dude . Its no @bail. But ill get there.

Belive to achieve and all that cheesy jazz (jizz) wateva

Its just test with 30 mg dbol pre w training days only .

Fairly high test as its rebound from show . Only short one and onto cruise after.

I saw your new goodies.

:drool:

Hows the back?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Of course it does, why do you think @Keeks now has double F's!!
> 
> In all seriousness mate that is fcking strong, what cycle you running at the moment then?


 :lol: Definitely special stuff!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Thanks dude . Its no @bail. But ill get there.
> 
> Belive to achieve and all that cheesy jazz (jizz) wateva
> 
> ...


 @bail told me he uses all fake plates apart from one real set of 20's so he's just a massive pus$y 

How high is the Test? Rebounds are great, its ridiculous how your body responds and just hoovers up calories and gear and packs on size!

Yea my goodies went in my derriere last night and before anyone says, yes that was the only thing that went in my derriere last night! 

Back seems good mate although it tightens up in the night when ive been lying on my back for too long which is annoying and a little uncomfortable but not painful, may still need it looked at tbf.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> @bail told me he uses all fake plates apart from one real set of 20's so he's just a massive pus$y
> 
> How high is the Test? Rebounds are great, its ridiculous how your body responds and just hoovers up calories and gear and packs on size!
> 
> ...


Ye i partially slipped a disk last december and quite often have to force a good old stretch out before i can move properly first thing . Touch wood it settles . These lil niggkes can take a wile to fully settle as im sure u know .

I will pm u about dosage.

Yeh not been greatest rebound soo far i ruined first week filling up on cake . 2nd week worked me **** off getting the water off and bk into decent shape (low cals) lots cardio.

3rd week fell ill. And this is start of week 4 .

So not ideal . But with @Bad Alans help. Ill grow wateva! Muhahaha

Its all uphill now ! Ide like to reach maybe 10 kg behind you. Bw wise


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> @bail told me he uses all fake plates apart from one real set of 20's so he's just a massive pus$y
> 
> How high is the Test? Rebounds are great, its ridiculous how your body responds and just hoovers up calories and gear and packs on size!
> 
> ...


Think it's only physique warehouse that has fake plates mate think Think they keep in the "posing"section

Fx just have man's metal plates


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Ye i partially slipped a disk last december and quite often have to force a good old stretch out before i can move properly first thing . Touch wood it settles . These lil niggkes can take a wile to fully settle as im sure u know .
> 
> I will pm u about dosage.
> 
> ...


Sounds bad mate, glad its manageable. Not a good first few weeks either! At least things are on the up now. Whats your bodyweight now then? (minus the cake)



bail said:


> Think it's only physique warehouse that has fake plates mate think Think they keep in the "posing"section
> 
> Fx just have man's metal plates


Hahahahahaha! I haven't seen those fake plates but ive definitely been in the posing section, that's where I do most my workouts 

Metal plates, don't put them in the microwave mate :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Sounds bad mate, glad its manageable. Not a good first few weeks either! At least things are on the up now. Whats your bodyweight now then? (minus the cake)
> 
> Hahahahahaha! I haven't seen those fake plates but ive definitely been in the posing section, that's where I do most my workouts
> 
> Metal plates, don't put them in the microwave mate :lol:


Bw upon waking after pee

And in the nod 95.1

6 kg up from showday

And in this sort of condition


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Quads look massive mate!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Adz said:


> Quads look massive mate!


Cheers dude . :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Bw upon waking after pee
> 
> And in the nod 95.1
> 
> ...


Looking really good mate and lean too, how tall are you? Think 18st is 114kg so you're a little way off yet, plus I just started my cycle


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Looking really good mate and lean too, how tall are you? Think 18st is 114kg so you're a little way off yet, plus I just started my cycle


No u plonka i sed ide like to reach 10 kg off ur weight

104 kg is realistic.

Im 5.9

And Ur inbox is full u tart clean out @Keeks smutty msgs


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> No u plonka i sed ide like to reach 10 kg off ur weight
> 
> 104 kg is realistic.
> 
> ...


Oh yea.....haha, I think you should aim for my post cycle weight, that could be fun 

Better delete all the pics of her balloon knot


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> No u plonka i sed ide like to reach 10 kg off ur weight
> 
> 104 kg is realistic.
> 
> ...


You trying to out smut me?! :lol:



Chelsea said:


> Oh yea.....haha, I think you should aim for my post cycle weight, that could be fun
> 
> Better delete all the pics of her balloon knot


Gutted, trading mine for Seans!! :thumbdown: No worries, I'll send you more. :tongue:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Keeks said:


> You trying to out smut me?! :lol:
> 
> Gutted, trading mine for Seans!! :thumbdown: No worries, I'll send you more. :tongue:


Not humanly possibly my freind. Ill leave the smut to u


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> You trying to out smut me?! :lol:
> 
> Gutted, trading mine for Seans!! :thumbdown: * No worries, I'll send you more.* :tongue:


Im gonna need to see these asap for my daily danger wank in the work toilets to midget bikini competitors


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Im gonna need to see these asap for my daily danger wank in the work toilets to midget bikini competitors


Lmao my Mrs has an account and reads all this . U 2 make her cringe haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Lmao my Mrs has an account and reads all this . U 2 make her cringe haha


What does mrs 162 think to Ballon Knot?

:lol:

@Chelsea also likes the term Fanny batter


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Lmao my Mrs has an account and reads all this . U 2 make her cringe haha


You tell your Mrs to stop asking us 2 to join in then!



R0BLET said:


> What does mrs 162 think to Ballon Knot?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> @Chelsea also likes the term *Fanny batter *


Ahh that's my favourite spread


----------



## MrsB162 (Sep 3, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> What does mrs 162 think to Ballon Knot?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> @Chelsea also likes the term Fanny batter


I think UK muscle has opened my eyes to a whole new world

of smut and smutty terms. Not really sure what else I can say on this matter:whistling:


----------



## MrsB162 (Sep 3, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> You tell your Mrs to stop asking us 2 to join in then!
> 
> Ahh that's my favourite spread


I have witnessed soooo many forms of smut and smutty terms since I have been on uk muscle. I'm a changed woman


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

200 g mexican shake and bake chicken

250 g home made galic and herb spicy wedges


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Not humanly possibly my freind. Ill leave the smut to u


 :lol: Nah, all we really do is dicuss the weather and stuff.



Chelsea said:


> Im gonna need to see these asap for my daily danger wank in the work toilets to midget bikini competitors


Ahh don't be saying that, I might have to go for one too now! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: Nah, all we really do is dicuss the weather and stuff.
> 
> Ahh don't be saying that, I might have to go for one too now! :lol:


Today's forecast, it's pouring with @Keeks' minge mustard


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MrsB162 said:


> I have witnessed soooo many forms of smut and smutty terms since I have been on uk muscle. I'm a changed woman


For the better I hope :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> 200 g mexican shake and bake chicken
> 
> 250 g home made galic and herb spicy wedges


That chicken looks about as moist as a nuns ****!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> That chicken looks about as moist as a nuns ****!


Ur not wrong !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Rest day coming to a close . HIIT. Cardio done once i finished playing with this lil dude and put him to bed










My best mate and son.

Just knockin dwn some more food before shut eye.

Mmm carbs .

Hope everyone else had a decent day!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Rest day coming to a close . HIIT. Cardio done once i finished playing with this lil dude and put him to bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same hair cut as his dad 

Bless him, how old is he?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Rest day coming to a close . HIIT. Cardio done once i finished playing with this lil dude and put him to bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Same hair cut as his dad
> 
> Bless him, how old is he?


15 months buddy. You can tell his mums a full on jock!

He gives a great headbutt.

Hes an absoloute ledge . Clever little boistrous lad . Just how i want him to be


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> 15 months buddy. You can tell his mums a full on jock!
> 
> He gives a great headbutt.
> 
> Hes an absoloute ledge . Clever little boistrous lad . Just how i want him to be


Haha, teach em young mate! Sipping on iron bru too? 

My 2 are thick as thieves lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

That Cambridge kiss!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry guys but mrs clocked this wile i was gettin ready for bed

Had to share .


----------



## CodyMac (Jan 13, 2014)

That poor car looks traumatised...


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Wheels looking monsterous mate!!

Got to get mine up to that! Top work buddy :thumb:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so legs done

Caught up with the top man that is @1manarmy . Looking and doing bloody brilliant cosiderin 5 weeks post pct . Exception to the rule!

Ham focus today.

Feel quite run dwn and literally zombiefied after that workout . First run through this 1 so testing water . Was brutal. Gave it my all. Need sleep now lol .

Tri set consisting of

GHRs

Lying hammie curls

Romanian db deads .

Run through 4 times. Was in bits after just this !

Hack squat

100 kg

20

18

16

14

10

50 kg

10

Reverse lunges using smith

1 PPS

6 x 8 per leg

Calf raises

Setaed and standing with bw alternated 10 x 10 sets

10 seated 10 standing . 10 sets of each . Gradual weight drop on the seated . No rest from start to finish!

Jobs a gooden !

Peace out


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm half dead and feel ill already. I've caught Ebola from the squat rack! On the plus side I've just found my small intestine that popped out! Enjoyed tonight mate and I'm excited for the upcoming few months


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

1manarmy said:


> I'm half dead and feel ill already. I've caught Ebola from the squat rack! On the plus side I've just found my small intestine that popped out! Enjoyed tonight mate and I'm excited for the upcoming few months


Was gonna join Sean on Wednesdays. Now not so sure. Haha


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Was gonna join Sean on Wednesdays. Now not so sure. Haha


You should. Wednesday leg day fun days.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

1manarmy said:


> You should. Wednesday leg day fun days.


Deal :thumbup1:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

1manarmy said:


> I'm half dead and feel ill already. I've caught Ebola from the squat rack! On the plus side I've just found my small intestine that popped out! Enjoyed tonight mate and I'm excited for the upcoming few months


Spoke to the boss. Im suppose to feel like this as routine created for over reach.

I dno bout that more like i need to wretch! Haha

He said i will adjust. Only for short period. And u pushed hard to son!

Just had a mini kip . Up for last meal and a special treat in the form of hyge then bk to bed !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

I moan too much! Epic session. Update later x


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Upper 2 hit today

*incline DBS*

Working sets

52.5kg x 8

62.5kg x 8

70 kg x 8

50 kg x 12

*chest press*

60 kg ps x 10

75 kg ps x 10 9

40 kg ps x failure into drop set 20 kg ps x failure

*pressups*

20

20

18

60 secs between sets

*lat pulldown *

190 lb x 8

210 x 8 x 2

210x 6 + 2 spotted + 4 partials

*db pullovers*

17.5kg

3x12

*partial laterals*

Arms by side straight out

20 kg 3 x 20

1 min rest between sets

*rear delt flies *

7.5 kg 3 x 30reps

50 secs between sets

Done ! Decent session !


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Upper 2 hit today
> 
> *incline DBS*
> 
> ...


I like how the 70 x 8 Is just casually put in their no biggie lol

Love upper sessions best pumps from them !!

Good going mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well there becoming regular. Better each week . Just not quite ready to move up. Tonights were deeper and better executed. So step in right direction considering ive had a fairly iffy 7 days . With just 1 gd session.

Slowly gettin into the new groove .

Hows things with u buddy. I must pop in the journal @bail


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Monster weights as per usual buddy 

4th should be a top workout!!!!!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Arms this morning...

Jesus christ!

Pump!

I thought bis were gna pop . Even tho they are small the skin was stretched to max!

*Close grip floor press supersetted with weighted close grip chins*

Cgfp

All reps paused for 2 count

100 kg x 5

100 kg x 5

120 kg x 5 felt it too much on delt as too heavy

80 kg x 5 slow and paused... I dont care for weight on these muscle connection was immense. Completely isolated. Thats gna make it grow over weight anyday

80 kg x 5 again

Cgchins

Bw + 15 kgx5 Too light

Bw + 20 kg x 5

Bw + 25kg x 5 *PB*

Bw + 25 kg x 4 + partial

Bw + 20 kg x 5

*Giant set time ! *

Cable rope extensions

Seated hammers

Skulls

Incline dbs

Run thru 3 times with rep ranges of 10-15

Absoloute insane pump!

Great session . Feel ive got the close grip tri connection now and obv pb on chins.

Super tired already and its 11 am lol

Have a good sat dudes .

Heavy lower tomo!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Boom! Top stuff buddy 

Just about to go smash arms now!!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Up bright and early fasted cardio and meal 1 were sunken a wile ago.. All set for legs .

Enjoy ya sunday bitches. Update soon x

Ps pretty sure got an ear infection. Have a sore jaw ears and stinking painful headache for 2nd day on trot. never usually have ear pain so new 1 to me.

Defo been a sicknote since stepping on stage haha . Immune system must be non existant


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Legs are officially DESTROYED

LYING HAM CURLS

150 lb

10

8

8

6

SQUATS

Worked upto a nice 210 kg single

Then 2 sets at 160.

9

8

Happy with this considering past 10 days lol. And matches pbs.

Squats is never and issue with legs. More back.

PAUSED HACK SQUATS

100 kg x 8. X 2

120 kg x 8

100 kg x 8

2 count pause in the hole. Felt like summit was gna come out of MY hole!

LEGPRESS 5x8 30 sec timed rest between sets. @theyouth. Was a t0sser. Convinced me i did 250 kg last week. So i went for 300kg.

300 kg x 3x8

250 kg x 8

200 kg x 8

Wasnt until i racked at the end he was kind enough to inform me i did 200 kg last week.. Jesus christ i was in peices!

Great session! Time for fooood !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

You know you got a winner when u come home and mrs has prepped this aswell as dress and prepare 2 kids for the day.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Legs are officially DESTROYED
> 
> LYING HAM CURLS
> 
> ...


Well it least I did more on Paused Hacks than you yesterday, but for how long?? :whistling:

Bumping up those leg press to 300kg must've been torture!

Great sesh mate. Am extatic over the 210kg!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Well it least I did more on Paused Hacks than you yesterday, but for how long?? :whistling:
> 
> Bumping up those leg press to 300kg must've been torture!
> 
> Great sesh mate. Am extatic over the 210kg!


Lmfao easy now tiger . U culdnt keep up on a real mans hack squat . U even admitted that one u used yday was easier haha.

But yea hacks arnt my fave. But work well. I sacraficed a lil weight today to nail the pause.. I was given the routine for a reason so . Im gna perform then how expected 

Yes mate legpress was the hardest sets ive done in a very very long time. Wasnt a dry fibre on my t shirt lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Lmfao easy now tiger . U culdnt keep up on a real mans hack squat . U even admitted that one u used yday was easier haha.
> 
> But yea hacks arnt my fave. But work well. I sacraficed a lil weight today to nail the pause.. I was given the routine for a reason so . Im gna perform then how expected
> 
> Yes mate legpress was the hardest sets ive done in a very very long time. Wasnt a dry fibre on my t shirt lol


That legpress looks so easy on paper.


----------



## MrsB162 (Sep 3, 2014)

sean 162 said:


> You know you got a winner when u come home and mrs has prepped this aswell as dress and prepare 2 kids for the day.


Just call me superwoman.... :whistling:

Ps your forgot you came home to a tidy house too!!


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

sean 162 said:


> Legs are officially DESTROYED
> 
> LYING HAM CURLS
> 
> ...


Thats because im tye best an make u work hard  plus I spot well haha


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> You know you got a winner when u come home and mrs has prepped this aswell as dress and prepare 2 kids for the day.


Nice of the missus to oblige... But Is that all you eat Sean for the day? Looks like about 2.5 meals maybe 3 at a push?

What's your diet like at the mo bud?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks like you had a great leg session mate. :thumbup1:

Try some resistance bands on the leg press to really fvck them up. Makes trying to straighten those legs much harder with no impact at the bottom of the movement.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

musclemate said:


> Nice of the missus to oblige... But Is that all you eat Sean for the day? Looks like about 2.5 meals maybe 3 at a push?
> 
> What's your diet like at the mo bud?


3 meals there buddy . Once carbs and fats added . Already sunk meal 1 before hand and post workout, and nice roast this afternoon too.

Atm majority carbs backloaded. Slowly introducing them thruought the day. Had a bit of inconsisntancy last sort of 10 days but seem to be gettin on track now . Gna keep pics off for a month or so . But really filling out nice since carbs increased . .

Yeh i like the idea with the bands . Maybe something to toy with in near future.

How are things plodding along with you mate ? Thanks for popping in


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Top workout buddy 

Paused hacks are a b1tch.

Progress is awesome mate, really gona be a good off season for you, do some major damage next time on stage!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Top workout buddy
> 
> Paused hacks are a b1tch.
> 
> Progress is awesome mate, really gona be a good off season for you, do some major damage next time on stage!!


Pushing hard just like yourself dude.

Lets hope so!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Pushing hard just like yourself dude.
> 
> Lets hope so!


Biggg session next week buddy!!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So that lasted long. Not putting up pics



Just had to


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Muhaha. Good morning fukcers!

Woke up leannn as fooook!

Bring on another week!

Hope everyone is good!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> So that lasted long. Not putting up pics
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to


Beast of a back mate! Looks like @Bad Alan is getting you huge!

Chest tonight for me and I'm shifting those 75's!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Muhaha. Good morning fukcers!
> 
> Woke up leannn as fooook!
> 
> ...


And ice not wow up lean! Ate loads on Saturday and quite bit yesterday and I'm 5kg heavier than Friday morning haha!

Back on diet today! My body just wants to get big again! But I need to stay lean!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Beast of a back mate! Looks like @Bad Alan is getting you huge!
> 
> Chest tonight for me and I'm shifting those 75's!


Cnut. I want vids!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> And ice not wow up lean! Ate loads on Saturday and quite bit yesterday and I'm 5kg heavier than Friday morning haha!
> 
> Back on diet today! My body just wants to get big again! But I need to stay lean!


Yes mate gta get that holiday body ready!

Is that special manc chat btw?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Yes mate gta get that holiday body ready!
> 
> Is that special manc chat btw?


Haha bloody auto correct! I meant I didn't wake up lean!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Work are killing me off today. Non stop . And got a big kitchen to deliver after lunch too.

Using all my gym energy up man! :lol: not cool


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Impressive back pic there mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so upper after probably the hardest days grafting ive done this side of christmas.

Legs were in peices and had to deliver 1.2 of kitchen to a 4th floor flat by stairs this afternoon. 8 flights up 8 down. Probably 60 trips in total. Back to the session

*Flat bench*

Working sets

140 x 4

160 x 4

180x 3 + 1 assisted. Defo had a dodgey spotter last week. This week felt like real 180 lol

Little vid .






160 x 4

150 x 5

*pronated grip chins*

Bw to failure x 5

Roughly 12

9

8

7

7

5

*dips chest emphasis/ supersetted with paused DB rows*

Bw+ 20 kg . Farr to light

Bw + 40 kg x 8 too light

Had no dip belt or no more chains so just slowed reps and paused stretch on final 2 sets

8 . 12 up on last week massively

Db rows

50 kg x8

60 kg x 8 x 3 up on last week

*rear delt flies *

15 kg x 12

17.5 kg x 12 pretty sure *PB*

17.5kg x 10 into triple drop set 8 , 6 ,6

*rope pushdowns*

5 x 10 15 secs between sets

Up1 plate on last week

Post w cereal and off home!

Wasnt over moon with not matching bench but few contributing factors/ excuses . Haha . I think im heading in right direction. Leg sesh drained me yday woke up very dry and lean . And been fairly flat today. Routine is defo testing the limits. Already wanting more carbs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Ok so upper after probably the hardest days grafting ive done this side of christmas.
> 
> Legs were in peices and had to deliver 1.2 of kitchen to a 4th floor flat by stairs this afternoon. 8 flights up 8 down. Probably 60 trips in total. Back to the session
> 
> ...


Couldn't see the plates PMSL


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Watch to the end . Theres 4 on there. Sum random numpty filming it . Just collared him


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Another day another dollar. Busy work load again today. Rest today if u culd call it that.

Lots of meat . Little carbs.

Good nights sleep feeling good so far. See how i feel by half 7 tonight when the kids go to bed.

Have a good day fellow gym wh0res


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Rest day at an end.

This is my current condition after 7 meals today










Fairly happy with progress. New to me this stay lean game. But gradually packing it on ounce by ounce


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Definately just scoffed some homemade raisin flapjack.. These darn scales are going backwards lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Definately just scoffed some homemade raisin flapjack.. These darn scales are going backwards lol


More flapjack required lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Definately just scoffed some homemade raisin flapjack.. These darn scales are going backwards lol


Might have had a mid week weigh in this morning........ 200lbs 

Flapjack sounds immense!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Easy 5 reps on that 180 you lazy cvnt lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Easy 5 reps on that 180 you lazy cvnt lol


I no im letting the side dwn. Sorry Ben 

Lol fackkkoofff . Ill get there


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Might have had a mid week weigh in this morning........ 200lbs
> 
> Flapjack sounds immense!!!


Haha good work mate .

Yeh it was pretty epic . Bit naughty but tbh. Im leaner than expected and the new routine has soo much high weight volume i think putting any bad weight on is near on impossible atm. That parcelled with 5 x cardio a week... I will however be carbinnup fri night so i dont look like a skinny minny saturday lol .


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Haha good work mate .
> 
> Yeh it was pretty epic . Bit naughty but tbh. Im leaner than expected and the new routine has soo much high weight volume i think putting any bad weight on is near on impossible atm. That parcelled with 5 x cardio a week... I will however be carbinnup fri night so i dont look like a skinny minny saturday lol .


Think I'll join you on carb up friday...... and drop a sh1t load of dbols and oxys aswell :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Think I'll join you on carb up friday...... and drop a sh1t load of dbols and oxys aswell :lol:


Lmao ill leave the orals to you. . Maybe a scoop of bcaa and hmb lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Think I'll join you on carb up friday...... and drop a sh1t load of dbols and oxys aswell :lol:


Friday is now national carb up day!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Friday is now national carb up day!


I'll just backload on friday and keep carbs at set amount, saturday is the day for my cheat meal


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Lmao ill leave the orals to you. . Maybe a scoop of bcaa and hmb lol


I'll be double loading creatine, of course


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 17, 2014)

Good to see your enjoying the off season pal.

Just finished reading through your prep thread too and was very insightful and a great read. Crazy transformation.

Keep it up and when you hit the stage next time definetly be in that 1st spot!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Arms done! Switched things up this week to allow for a mega upper session with @Goodfella saturday !

*PAUSED Close grip floor press suppersetted with close grip chins*

Close grip floor press

60 kg X 5

90 kg x 5

90 kg x 5

100 kg x 5

100 kg x 5

Up a lot on last week. Really isolated tris.. Jesus they were burning . All negatives and positives were slow as to control tension on tricep only

Weighted chins

Bw+20 kg x 5

Bw +30 kg x 5 !PB!

Bw +30 kg x 4 3/4 lol

Bw +20 kg x 5 x 2

*Giant set*

3 x run through of

Cable rope pusshdowns

Seated hammers

Skulls

Incline seated dbs .

Massive pump once again.

Some pbs and generally short sharp workout that hit the spot x


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Arms done! Switched things up this week to allow for a mega upper session with @Goodfella saturday !
> 
> *PAUSED Close grip floor press suppersetted with close grip chins*
> 
> ...


Big session Saturday mate 

Big pbs for both I'm expecting haha!!!

Giant set for arms cannot be beaten for pump!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Big session Saturday mate
> 
> Big pbs for both I'm expecting haha!!!
> 
> Giant set for arms cannot be beaten for pump!!!


You're both going good. Pbs all round I reckon


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> You're both going good. Pbs all round I reckon


Got some old jacked 3d laying about... Might nail it on way down :lol: def hit some pbs then haha.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Got some old jacked 3d laying about... Might nail it on way down :lol: def hit some pbs then haha.


Make sure you don't get road rage pm the way down


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Legs with hammie focus done

Tri set to start

Glute ham raises

Lying hammie curls

Romaniandead dbs.

Run through 3 times .

Into high rep hack squats

100 kg x 20 . Too light

130 kg x 18 PB

16

14

100 kg x 12

10

4 x reverse lunges

10 x 10 seated calf raises couple with 10 x 10 standing calv raises with bw.

Doesnt look a lot on paper . But pushed 110%

Pretty much the most gruelling session ive ever put in. Mainly hacks .

In peices now. U no u worked hard when u are walking like u have literally had a barbell shoved up ur muddy nort!

Most hack squats left me on knees fighting for air . All sets performed with no pauses

Neway cheers for reading x


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Its a brilliant little routine. The hacks kill ya


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ahhhhh rest day breakie!

4 egg whites

4 whole eggs

4 reduced fat smoked bacon medallions

32g fat

61 pro.

Beans are just added . COS I CAN!

Leg doms are pretty serious today! Muhaha this is a good sign


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Ahhhhh rest day breakie!
> 
> 4 egg whites
> 
> ...


Scrap beans.. add sausages.. Then we talking


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Another week down.

Had some water issues past 24 hours . Swollen ankles and general smoothness. Was looking like this tuesday evening










And these are this morns update shots for coach.



















Hopefully its just something a few minor adjustments can sort.

Apart from that been an awesome week!

Off shortly to train with @Goodfella @sxbarnes @1manarmy

Up at ripped gym harlow.

We shall try and get some vids/pics.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Plenty of ugly vids and pics... :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Have fun guys, look forward to pics/vids


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So just smashed out upper with @Goodfella and @sxbarnes

All smashed pbs. Very intense session. Trained like BEASTS ! . Very surprised at the size strength and quality of @Goodfella

Going to be a productive 2015 for this lad!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Few snaps from today.

And a cheeky vid


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Both looking great!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

That one of good fella on the 22.5kgs is awesome


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dem lovely tren boulders 

@Goodfella has frickin hose pipe veins - what a cùnt 

Looks like you had a good one lads


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Dem lovely tren boulders
> 
> @Goodfella has frickin hose pipe veins - what a cùnt
> 
> Looks like you had a good one lads


Hes gonna be a monster mate.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Dem lovely tren boulders
> 
> @Goodfella has frickin hose pipe veins - what a cùnt
> 
> Looks like you had a good one lads


Wait until I add tren 

Always had dirty bicep veins lol love them!

Was cracking mate, you should come next time


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Hes gonna be a monster mate.


Here's hoping mate  thanks for today big time motivation :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Here's hoping mate  thanks for today big time motivation :thumb:


Both me and Sean are expecting great things from you mate. The 22.5kgs were brilliant!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> So just smashed out upper with @Goodfella and @sxbarnes
> 
> All smashed pbs. Very intense session. Trained like BEASTS ! . Very surprised at the size strength and quality of @Goodfella
> 
> Going to be a productive 2015 for this lad!


Fcuking awesome session mate, proper pushed me!!

Need to catch up to them wheels and overall thickness of yours mate! Upper chest is insane!! Gona be a full on monster come end of your off season 

Giving me serious motivation to up my game


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Both me and Sean are expecting great things from you mate. The 22.5kgs were brilliant!


Sh1t better not disappoint then :lol: hopefully can get somewhere as I'm loving BB more than ever atm 

Form wasn't that bad either


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Few more for you mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

I EARNED THIS !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> I EARNED THIS !


And you like broccoli too! Epic!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> I EARNED THIS !


Boom! Fuel for legs tomorrow


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> I EARNED THIS !


The roast parsnips look amazing! Making me hungry.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

musclemate said:


> The roast parsnips look amazing! Making me hungry.


Was the mrs first go at them . They were PERFECT!

Following it up with this.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So just a recap on today routine as havnt listed it yet.

INCLINE DBS

Working sets

50 x 8

62.5 x 8

75 x 6 PB

55 x 13 PB All in kg . Mega happy with both the 75s and the 55s

HAMMER STRENGTH CHEST PRESS.

2 plates x 10

2.5 plates x 10 big stretches. Forced negatives at end

2.5 plates x 8 same as above . Big squeezes

2 x 15-20 press ups 30 secs between .

what i beleive to be HAMMER STRENGTH LOW ROW .

Single handed

3 x 4 pps

Paused squeezes with slow negatives

12

10

8-9

HAMMER STRENGTH PULLOVER.

60 kg x 10

80 kg x 10

80 kg x 8-9

Again paused squeezes and very slow full stretch negatives.

LATERAL RAISES. @Goodfella owned this one!

17.5 kg x 8

20 kg x 8 PB

15 kg x 8-9 + 4-6 partials into 7.5 x 8-10 ? Cant remember plus 4 partials to finish

REVERSE PEC DEC

REAR DELTS.

Worked upto 130lb x 3 sets

Around 6-10 paused squeezes

Last set to failur drop 2 plates again to failur drop another plate then go to half rom while edd tried to push against me until i finally gave in.

All in all amazing session. some brilliant form with some serious weights . Always a good sign things are going the right way.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Legs just destroyed.

Seemed to have stalled on squats. Im thinking of dropping 10 kg and working back up .

Anywho. Was impressed considering heavy upper session thats out of routine yday. So few less beans in the tank today.

*lying hammie curls *

Up 1 plate on last week... progression

10

8

8

6

*squats*

180kg double very very light.

210kg just about . Culda done with another inch on depth. Oo culdnt we all lol

160 x 9

160 x 9 this set felt better . And also up on last week.

Next week 200 kg followed by 150kg 2 x failure . See how that hits the spot

*Paused Hack Squats*

100 kg x 8

150 kg x 8

100 kg x 8 x 2

Legs still like jelly from thurs hammie session

*legpress*

5 x 8. 30 sec rest between sets

320 x 8 x 3 . Progression and PB

260 x 8

200 x 8

Everything up bar hacks . Even if only a rep. So all good considering im actually in bits from yesterday lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Rest day meat and veg ready.

Just carbs and extra fats to add


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Upper 1 done today .

Wasnt expecting much after smashing upper out sat with @Goodfella and @sxbarnes. But never the less i wanted to get bk into routine.

Nothing spectacular. Cba to list full routine . Highlights were 170 x 3 + 1 assisted bench . And some heavy ass rear delt flies.

Great session. Body is begging for rest day tomo. So body shall get. 3 heavy days in a row is a killer!

Just pushed to failure tonight i knew i wasnt gna be hitting pbs wen u walk in with doms lol.

Food has been upped this week. So lets see what we can do!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Upper 1 done today .
> 
> Wasnt expecting much after smashing upper out sat with @Goodfella and @sxbarnes. But never the less i wanted to get bk into routine.
> 
> ...


Love how 170 x 3 is nothing spectacular :lol:

Just carbs upped??


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Love how 170 x 3 is nothing spectacular :lol:
> 
> Just carbs upped??


And some fats. Mainly rest day

Love how u just sent me this BEAST of a picture!










Your gna smash the granny out of first timers!

Look at that condition guys! Without all the snazzy hardening and vasc drugs!

One to watch!

Pleasure to know and train with u!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> And some fats. Mainly rest day
> 
> Love how u just sent me this BEAST of a picture!
> 
> ...


As I said mate far too kind but appreciated buddy 

Should be interesting what happens once carbs get higher..... 220g of them and pumps are already excruciating :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> As I said mate far too kind but appreciated buddy
> 
> Should be interesting what happens once carbs get higher..... 220g of them and pumps are already excruciating :lol:


All going good mate. Exciting times and freaky physiques ahead


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> All going good mate. Exciting times and freaky physiques ahead


Just got to keep that intensity from Saturday up


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Just got to keep that intensity from Saturday up


Easy mate. Think we are all fired up massively ATM.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Easy mate. Think we are all fired up massively ATM.


YEAH BUDDY!!!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Few more for you mate


Those AM1's are awesome :thumb:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Adz said:


> Those AM1's are awesome :thumb:


Why thank you buddy. Quite proud of them badboys! Great bday pressie from the Mrs!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good choice! I got some proper bright ones on weekend


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Few shots of me sitting at 98.2 kg this moning after toilet time


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ahhh rest day is upon us!. Body definately needs this one. Woke up very dry and tight which is awesome considering the upped food. Must admit yesterday was very strict and clean mind. As will the rest of the week ready for the big family meals at weekend . NOM NOM

Evidence of dryness. Considering im on 360g + carbs now










Have a good day folks !


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Ok so upper after probably the hardest days grafting ive done this side of christmas.
> 
> Legs were in peices and had to deliver 1.2 of kitchen to a 4th floor flat by stairs this afternoon. 8 flights up 8 down. Probably 60 trips in total. Back to the session
> 
> ...


Looked like 1 hard rep then 3 assisted you fat cnut.....not worried at all, you wait till this Friday when i bench 

*pre workout 10 x Anadrol :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Looked like 1 hard rep then 3 assisted you fat cnut.....not worried at all, you wait till this Friday when i bench
> 
> *pre workout 10 x Anadrol :lol:


Fackoff thats why i said 3 not 4 as 4th was assisted fat phil :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Fackoff thats why i said 3 not 4 as 4th was assisted fat phil :lol:


I dunno, looks to me like the second rep would have gone back down without your mate.....whats with your arm bands too? Going swimming after? Oh no wait......you're cheating again :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

. Ok phil

I shall loose the arm bands and still press 180 . And you will still find something to moan about . Cos no1 can be as strong as you


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@Chelsea PMSL at going swimming 

You horrible cùnt!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> . Ok phil
> 
> I shall loose the arm bands and still press 180 . And you will still find something to moan about . Cos *no1 can be as strong as you*


This is correct 



R0BLET said:


> @Chelsea PMSL at going swimming
> 
> *You horrible cùnt*!


Sadly so is this :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> This is correct
> 
> Sadly so is this :lol:


Funny though. You pair of big headed Cùnts


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Legs with hammie focus this evening

*tri set for hammies*

GHraises

Lying hammie curls

DB romanian deads

All weights up on lying hammies and dbs. Great connection with the dbs finally. Wrecked hammies. Ran thru this tri set 4 times

*Hack squats*

130 kg x 20 *PB*

18

16

14

12

9

These anialated me. Gave them everything

*Reverse lunges*

First attemp free weight as smith was busy. Found balance hard wen placing left foot back. Right was fine

60 kg 4 x 8 not really a weight excercise concentrated on activating glutes

*Mega calf destruction*

10 sets seated raises alternated with 10 sets BW no rest

20 straight sets!

Jobs a gooden, feeling full and legs are feeling massive.

Very productive rebound for them


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea its the hacks that kill ya. Love that routine


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Had a bit of peak action going on this morning lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Had a bit of peak action going on this morning lol


Not bad, although you probably wouldn't be able to see it if you were wearing one of my tops, they only come in real men sizes.... XL and beyond


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Up yours @Chelsea. Clear bk off to your superman journal


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Up yours @Chelsea. Clear bk off to your superman journal


 :lol: Does it say whether its a girls polo or not?

Uneek sounds like some sort of discreet lady towel to be worn once a month :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheeky back/trap shot.

Probably get more grief from chelsea but hopefully some decent people are following the journal too .


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Cheeky back/trap shot.
> 
> Probably get more grief from chelsea but hopefully some decent people are following the journal too .


Of course you will get more grief off me.......never mind your traps which are ok I suppose (if you're a crossfitter).....why the FCK is your mirror being hung with a bike lock :lol: pikee!

In all seriousness....I suppose you're looking good mate :rolleye:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Traps looking BIIIIIIIG buddy


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got a man dwn today. Temperature of almost 39. But hes being a soldier. Bloody lad loves his wellies ! And a pj day!


----------



## MrsB162 (Sep 3, 2014)

sean 162 said:


> Got a man dwn today. Temperature of almost 39. But hes being a soldier. Bloody lad loves his wellies ! And a pj day!


He may have a temperature and look very innocent. But as you can see he has still turned the front room upside down, been hiding in cupboards and just generally being a cheeky bugger.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Upper 2 smashed out the ballpark!

*Incline DBs *

20kg x ??? Maybe 20

Lota stretching....

40 kg x 10

55kg x 8

65 kg x 8

75 kg x 7 *BOOM PB *

60 kg x 9

50 kg x 9

*Hammer strength chest press*

40kg per side x 10

60kg per side x 10 10 9

*press ups *

45 secs between sets

20

18

16

*wide lat pulldown*

190lb x 8

210lb x 8 x 2

210lb x 7 + 3 assisted squeeze

*DB pullovers*

Still fairly knew to me . Just concentrated on isolating lats

22.5 kg 3 x 12 all slow reps .

*DB laterals *

20 kg 12 x full rom 8 partials total 20*PB*

2 x 25 kg 6-8 full rom then partials to 20 total

60 seconds between sets! *PB*

*Rear delt flies *

7.5 kg

3 x 30 was target

30

30

26 + partials to 30 .

Again. 60 secs between sets .

Job done . All weights up minus pulldowns i believe. Beat saturdays chest press aswell as dbs on incline and laterals . Heaviest pullovers to date too . Heading in the right direction folks!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Huge pb's buddy. Defo heading in the right direction mate 

I'll have you on laterals come Saturday tho.... Form will be perfect when I do too :whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Huge pb's buddy. Defo heading in the right direction mate
> 
> I'll have you on laterals come Saturday tho.... Form will be perfect when I do too :whistling:


Can see a race between you two for the biggest delts....


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Can see a race between you two for the biggest delts....


Game on  cannonball delts incoming!!!!!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Evens good fella, 9/4 Sean 162, 100s sxbarnes


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Evens good fella, 9/4 Sean 162, 100s sxbarnes


Wtf?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Wtf?


OK Sean 162 10/11 fav


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Are these odds? . Im not competeing against @Goodfella. Ill be competing alongside him . Hold on UKM. Were gna be smashing 2015 to bits !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Are these odds? . Im not competeing against @Goodfella. Ill be competing alongside him . Hold on UKM. Were gna be smashing 2015 to bits !


Yeaaaa baby!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> OK Sean 162 10/11 fav


Fcuk off :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Are these odds? . Im not competeing against @Goodfella. Ill be competing alongside him . Hold on UKM. Were gna be smashing 2015 to bits !


Too right matey  . Gona smash it!!!!!

Pose down battling me to get in the middle haha!!!!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

ITS FRIDAY!!

Ahhh rest day ! Actually looking forward to HIIT cardio later .... Weirdo!

Very productive week for me *5 PBS.*

Not sure ive put any weight on but stil holding condition and stronger! Gta be good news right?!

Have a good friday !

Whats peoples plans for the weekend??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Have a good one you strong fùcker!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hit up arms first thing this morn. Developed a bit of a flemmy chest. And generally taking longer to recover. Doms from thurs session are crazy still. Really felt like front delts were going to tear off in close grip chins at full stretch. Also got lower back playing up . Once again. Keeping an eye on it . And can work around it. Beleive it or not it went just putting a sock on lol.

1 more week of high volume and blast. Looking forward to cruise and a lil less volume. Get some recovery done.

Been a very productive rebound . I feel. As ive surpassed the physique i had before joing forces with @Bad Alan.

Arm session today. No pbs. Infact far from. But as i said . Not feeling 100% and doms were holding me back. Giant sets however! Up on weight and reps . So just the heavy basic movements of closegrip floor press and chins thats were lagging a lil today. Last week i hadnt done upper before arms as i saved that for sat.... Newho. Pump was immense. Culdnt get spoon for post workout meal to my mouth easily atall!

Pics at current weight and condition.. Im aware i will smooth out a bit . So fairly happy with progress.

Weight in am before fluids and after morning 5 minute pee!

97.8 kg I APOLOGISE IN ADVANCE FOR BAD LIGHTING. Especially lat spread. Traps and upper back are washed out by living room light !























































All pics taken upon waking as flat as i can be atm . Only had 100 g carbs yday as rest day .

Very happy with thickness growth , and although pics dnt show. Legs hammies and glutes have packed on a fair bit . . Looking forward to bringin up arms . And just generally continue smashing it..

1 more hardcore week !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So ive been moaning like a lil girl all weekend about this ciatic pain ive got !

Decided sod it . Gna attempt legs neway!

So went it with the view of just doing leg extensions and some hammie curls . Maybe some half ROM legpress.

Cracked on with hammie curls .

Only went and stacked the machine and set a pb.

110lb x 10

150 lb x 8

170 lb x 8

190lb plus a 5kg plate x 5 into 150 lb for another 2 reps

Decided to give squats a whirl.

To my surprise with form kept super tight. No pain atall from said back injury.

So up we worked

60x 20

100 x 8

140 x 5

180 x 7 *all time PB by 3 reps! *

Didnt fancy putting bigger load on shoulders. I dont get sick pay lol

120 x 15

120 x 10 paused in hole

Moved over to hacks. These were most cautious. As they were niggling at bk.

workws upto 130 kg x 8 2 count paused in the hole. . Not a pb but hit the spot .

Next was legpress. Again wasnt sure how ciatic pain wuld affect depth of reps .

It didnt atall!

New *PB*

350 kg x 8 x 2

290 kg x 8 x 1

230 kg x 8 x 2

All sets 30 secs rest on stopwatch between sets.

So turned out to be best session of the week. . 8 *pb*s in 8 days . Not too bad . Bring on the last week of this grueling routine!

Massive Congratulations @big_jim_87.

Looked super freaky today and well deserved the win u received!


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Not a single credit to me in that post neither and I brought presents to the gym lol [email protected]! 

QUOTE=sean 162;5263260]So ive been moaning like a lil girl all weekend about this ciatic pain ive got !

Decided sod it . Gna attempt legs neway!

So went it with the view of just doing leg extensions and some hammie curls . Maybe some half ROM legpress.

Cracked on with hammie curls .

Only went and stacked the machine and set a pb.

110lb x 10

150 lb x 8

170 lb x 8

190lb plus a 5kg plate x 5 into 150 lb for another 2 reps

Decided to give squats a whirl.

To my surprise with form kept super tight. No pain atall from said back injury.

So up we worked

60x 20

100 x 8

140 x 5

180 x 7 *all time PB by 3 reps! *

Didnt fancy putting bigger load on shoulders. I dont get sick pay lol

120 x 15

120 x 10 paused in hole

Moved over to hacks. These were most cautious. As they were niggling at bk.

workws upto 130 kg x 8 2 count paused in the hole. . Not a pb but hit the spot .

Next was legpress. Again wasnt sure how ciatic pain wuld affect depth of reps .

It didnt atall!

New *PB*

350 kg x 8 x 2

290 kg x 8 x 1

230 kg x 8 x 2

All sets 30 secs rest on stopwatch between sets.

So turned out to be best session of the week. . 7 *pb*s in 8 days . Not too bad . Bring on the last week of this grueling routine!

Massive Congratulations @big_jim_87.

Looked super freaky today and well deserved the win u received!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

theyouth said:


> Not a single credit to me in that post neither and I brought presents to the gym lol [email protected]!
> 
> QUOTE=sean 162;5263260]So ive been moaning like a lil girl all weekend about this ciatic pain ive got !
> 
> ...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

theyouth said:


> Not a single credit to me in that post neither and I brought presents to the gym lol [email protected]!


Gizza journal Harry. King of the hammies , I've heard...


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Gizza journal Harry. King of the hammies , I've heard...


no time for one of them not enough spare time as it is lol

king of hammies hmmmm id say calves lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

theyouth said:


> no time for one of them not enough spare time as it is lol
> 
> king of hammies hmmmm id say calves lol


 :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

And it all starts again! Have a good day brothers!

Roll on gym oclock !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok just finished the final upper 1 of this phase .

Body is really looking forward to deload. Felt alright today but those wrists elbows and tendans are all really feeling on the edge after being loaded up today.. This is good this is what @Bad Alan . Wanted Me to push it to the limit .

Ive been reassured new routine after deload will give me plenty of recovery time in good sted for the next big attack.

So anyway. Routine.

*BBflat bench*

Working sets

140x5

160x 5

180x3 +1 assisted. Reps have become so slow as always feeling for niggles. Left pec has been sore for 8 days . So ready for deload!

160x4

140 x 7

*pronated chins *

5 x failure

12

9

8

8

6

*dips(chest emphasis) supersetted with PAUSED DB rows*

Dips.

Bw x 10-12 x 3 ... Pec niggle was very tender as full stretch.

Paused db rows

60 kg x 8 too sloppy

50 kg x 8 x 2 .slight pause and controlled negatives . Felt it worked desired muscle much more effectively .

*Rear. Delt flies*

Will try and gwt a pic of these badboys when next trained. Becoming a very strong feature.

17.5kg x 12 x 2

17.5 x 7 drop set into

12.5 x 8

7.5 x 10

*cable rope extension*

5 x 10 15 secs between sets.

Immense pump. Tris were burning as i ate post workout cereal .

Great session. Just feel like an old man. Wrists and pec are very tender. After such a constant battering the past 6 weeks . Looking forward to switch up. The next attack after some recovery shuld surpass all previous barriers .


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Busted out the old posing trunks to see where its all at. Im pretty happy with these. Nothing like @Goodfella s condition. But sod if iim full swing off season baby


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Busted out the old posing trunks to see where its all at. Im pretty happy with these. Nothing like @Goodfella s condition. But sod if iim full swing off season baby


Cuts/veins all over quads, serratus still on show and you've got a stone on me :no:

Great shape mate, upper pecs real stand out!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Very impressive mate, such a well proportioned package (easy tiger) and a very nice flow. Congratulations mate it's all very inspiring.

Have you got any specific areas to target do you think? Any stand out weak points?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Very impressive mate, such a well proportioned package (easy tiger) and a very nice flow. Congratulations mate it's all very inspiring.
> 
> Have you got any specific areas to target do you think? Any stand out weak points?


Very kind words mate. I still feel im at the very begginning of the journey.

Yes hams and arms need a fair bit of work and growth IMO.

Inspiring... Haha i hope so one day

Looking tip top yourself buddy if the AVI is recent


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Legs with hammie focus done.

Strength up . Motivation n head are in the bog today. Got thru it n going to bed. Roll on routine change. I dread these workouts now


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so calling it a day with this phase . Just done upper 2 . Left wrist and pec have been playing up this week. Well today wrist was on fire and after the 50 kg incline dbs both wrist and pec were screaming. I managed to get the 60s out for 10. Which sounds gd . But far from the 75s for 7 that went up last week. Continued session. Power is really lacking everything is just run into the ground... Im not overly upset about this tho as this is what Will wanted to a degree..

As wrist is so sore/ couldnt change gear with it on way home. Im having a nice long weekend and get some rest in. I have new plans for deload / new phase all set up and ready to go. Just gta heal up a tad befoe hitting it full bore again.

Still a strong session. But definately slightly empty in the fuel tank.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Ok so calling it a day with this phase . Just done upper 2 . Left wrist and pec have been playing up this week. Well today wrist was on fire and after the 50 kg incline dbs both wrist and pec were screaming. I managed to get the 60s out for 10. Which sounds gd . But far from the 75s for 7 that went up last week. Continued session. Power is really lacking everything is just run into the ground... Im not overly upset about this tho as this is what Will wanted to a degree..
> 
> As wrist is so sore/ couldnt change gear with it on way home. Im having a nice long weekend and get some rest in. I have new plans for deload / new phase all set up and ready to go. Just gta heal up a tad befoe hitting it full bore again.
> 
> Still a strong session. But definately slightly empty in the fuel tank.


Nutrition changed at all with new phase??


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Ok so calling it a day with this phase . Just done upper 2 . Left wrist and pec have been playing up this week. Well today wrist was on fire and after the 50 kg incline dbs both wrist and pec were screaming. I managed to get the 60s out for 10. Which sounds gd . But far from the 75s for 7 that went up last week. Continued session. Power is really lacking everything is just run into the ground... Im not overly upset about this tho as this is what Will wanted to a degree..
> 
> As wrist is so sore/ couldnt change gear with it on way home. Im having a nice long weekend and get some rest in. I have new plans for deload / new phase all set up and ready to go. Just gta heal up a tad befoe hitting it full bore again.
> 
> Still a strong session. But definately slightly empty in the fuel tank.


Sounds like you're fried mate so a rest and de load will help. That's my plan for next week. Well kind of anyway, train Monday and Tuesday and then holiday Wednesday morning and back in gym Tuesday. Not sure if I'll be refreshed as it's gonna be a messy few days! But then in looking forward to starting new plans and diet that I'm working out now up start first week in November.

Has Will said what next phase will be? Will doet be changing up?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

A little . Rest days are not as drastic as they have been protein wise and more carbs . Still 130 less than training days tho mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking very good for off season mate :thumbup1:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Sounds like you're fried mate so a rest and de load will help. That's my plan for next week. Well kind of anyway, train Monday and Tuesday and then holiday Wednesday morning and back in gym Tuesday. Not sure if I'll be refreshed as it's gonna be a messy few days! But then in looking forward to starting new plans and diet that I'm working out now up start first week in November.
> 
> Has Will said what next phase will be? Will doet be changing up?


Doet? More nothern talk?

If by dose u mean then yeh im on cruise i did last shot monday and will stick to mondays at 0.75 ml of test 300 . . Yes next phase is all set out and going back to basics and form and nothing majorly heavy. Slow negs few pauses . Concentrate on isolating and working intended muscles fully. Higher rep ranges and basically priming me up slowly ready for next big push . Really happy and impressed with routines sent over. Just got to do them proud . This phase was heavy heavy oush body to limit. Which wills more than happy ive achieved. Now to clean it up and get rocking ! Some of my fav excercises in the new setup


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> Looking very good for off season mate :thumbup1:


Cheers @Dan94 its a slow process. But im giving it my all .


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Doet? More nothern talk?
> 
> If by dose u mean then yeh im on cruise i did last shot monday and will stick to mondays at 0.75 ml of test 300 . . Yes next phase is all set out and going back to basics and form and nothing majorly heavy. Slow negs few pauses . Concentrate on isolating and working intended muscles fully. Higher rep ranges and basically priming me up slowly ready for next big push . Really happy and impressed with routines sent over. Just got to do them proud . This phase was heavy heavy oush body to limit. Which wills more than happy ive achieved. Now to clean it up and get rocking ! Some of my fav excercises in the new setup


I actually meant diet haha!

I'm going other way to you. Going to go more heavy with less volume but more drops and partials and negatives just to completely go to failure.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> I actually meant diet haha!
> 
> I'm going other way to you. Going to go more heavy with less volume but more drops and partials and negatives just to completely go to failure.


Ahhh. Im not sure will find out at weekend. Nice man . Im on positive failure only when i kick this off but tbh body really does need it for a wile . I will build it all back up.then hit a nice blast and push thru any plateues reached.

Really happy with how ive grown. But definately time to let the body recoop. I think i will come back even stronger..

Not long til hols then mate!! Jelous! Hope u have a cracking time !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Wehey what a lad . Alright for sum wile im stuck at work.

Wrist is still feeling mega gay. Just my luck im using a kangol today too. Really upset it! .

Long weekend ahead.

Im cooking meatballs tomo. Ohh its gna be man portions of epicness on a plate !


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Quality mate, little man looks just like you!

You mean kango a like a breaker...? If so then ouch! I can recommend a Makita AVT


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes bud i meant kango. Im an awful typer at the best of times.

Hows everyone doing ??

Into day 3 of rest. Starting to feel human and strong again.

Check in with boss this week i was down about 3lbs but was looking pretty stirated and lean




























And the same time still fairly bulky looking



















Almost a week into cruise so im fully aware there will be a tad water drop.

Body feels like its on the mend. Looking forward to kicking off the new routine.

Feel like ive relaxed my approach and can finally enjoy training again. And plodding towards a larger me ready for the next prep..

Hope everyones had a decent weekend! And is smashing their goals right now !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well the rest has clearly helped some muscles repair .

Havnt gone overboard on food but heres a little side shot of how dense im now looking










The rape face special!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep, you look dense as fùck! Full retard 

Looking big mate


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

an u wonder why ur misses runs away wen that face appears lol



sean 162 said:


> Well the rest has clearly helped some muscles repair .
> 
> Havnt gone overboard on food but heres a little side shot of how dense im now looking
> 
> ...


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You look massive in that shirt!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

@sean 162 huge congrats on becoming rep for TPW buddy!

Going to do some great things together and will no doubt mean a bigger better Sean come stage time 

Ecstatic for you mate!!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So backside is back in gear...

Tomos food all prepped and ready to go.

Evening cardio will be envolving the mrs wen she gets in. Then oats n whey and off to bed. Feeling heeled up and a little fatter but new diet and hiit cardio set up along with the fantastic news of becoming a rep for @TheProteinWorks . Im feeling a lot more positive !

Lets get some progression and start smashing this new routine!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> So backside is back in gear...
> 
> Tomos food all prepped and ready to go.
> 
> ...


YEAH BUDDY!!! Time to Big!!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Loving that positivity! Congrats again and great to have you on board! :thumbup1:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So hump day is upon us!

Food prepped

Peri nutrition ready.. Lets get this show on the road !


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> So hump day is upon us!
> 
> Food prepped
> 
> Peri nutrition ready.. Lets get this show on the road !


Wtf is hump day??? lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Middle of week . Once past noon its over half the week. Roll on the weekend


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hows things going in here mate? Haven't checked in, in a little while. Never mind hump day, its Apprentice day!!

I feel like we should train sometime soon, especially as im massively on cycle


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> Hows things going in here mate? Haven't checked in, in a little while. Never mind hump day, its Apprentice day!!
> 
> I feel like we should train sometime soon, especially as im massively on cycle


The Battle of the Chests! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> The Battle of the Chests! :thumbup1:


I didn't realise I had any competition :whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> I didn't realise I had any competition :whistling:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Hows things going in here mate? Haven't checked in, in a little while. Never mind hump day, its Apprentice day!!
> 
> I feel like we should train sometime soon, especially as im massively on cycle


You dont have any competition.

I feel the opposite being full on cruise !

Been a pretty dark 5-6 days but ive come bk with avengance today. Will upload routine shortly.

Gta hand it to will. Its structured perfectly for what my body needs atm.

Feeling good again. And more importantly . Big !! By my standards!

How about urself big man? Need to see some vids of some serious PBS !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so were bk to the grind!

*Chest and Back*

All chest movements were performed with 3 sec negatives. BARE THAT IN MIND .

And both flies and pec dec were with paused squeezes .

*Decline smith*

Just 1 plate under the feet end of the bench.

Stretched out thoroughly . PEC NIGGLE still showing face but worked thru as only going to POSITIVE FAILURE

1 pps x 10

Stretch

2 pps x 8

2 .5 pps x 8

3 pps x 7

1.5 pps x 15

Was very chuffed with this considering the 3 sec negs .

*low incline flies*

These had a 1 count pause at full squeeze

12.5 kg x 15

20 kg x 8

15 kg x 15

*pec dec *

3 x 15 with 2 count pause at full squeeze aswell as the 3 sec nega all chest excercises have .

*Underhand pulldowns*

Worked upto 103 kg x 8 all with slightly paused squeeze

68kg x 15 paused squeezes and slow negs not timed .

*DB row*

Working sets

70 kg x 7

40 kg x 18

*rack pulls*

3 inch BELOW knee.

Havnt touched any form of deadlift since my partial disc slip in december 2013.

So bare with me

Worked upto 180 x 6. Target was 8-10 so stripped a plate off and got the 10.

Gna have to work back in gently . But im happy with that for first go. I culd feel strain on rep 6 and im not gna put myself out of work.

*straight arm pulldowns*

2 x 15

Jobs a gooden. Doesnt look a lot on paper but with warm ups its a fair bit.

Very very happy with session. The slow neg work allows me to beat up my chest without going overly heavy and irritating the pec. And the fact only using positive failure no assisted work .

Chest pump was amazing! But back pump topped it. Literally have doms already!

Feel like the light has been fired back up . Lets get growing!

I had more in the tank in regards to underhand pulldowns. But this first week is just a gauge. I WILL make sure these weights rocket up!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Boom!!! Bang with a bang buddy! 

How did you find rack deads? Pause at bottom?

Chest and Back is the best combination lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Boom!!! Bang with a bang buddy!
> 
> How did you find rack deads? Pause at bottom?
> 
> Chest and Back is the best combination lol


Deffo. But Back and Chest is also pretty good!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Boom!!! Bang with a bang buddy!
> 
> How did you find rack deads? Pause at bottom?
> 
> Chest and Back is the best combination lol


Yes buddy pause and reset like u mentioned.

Can feel i havnt really worked lower bk in a long time i culd really feel it working. Which is good! I kept form super super tight as not to risk anything. Im hoping these come up quickly and can add some more mass to me


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Yes buddy pause and reset like u mentioned.
> 
> Can feel i havnt really worked lower bk in a long time i culd really feel it working. Which is good! I kept form super super tight as not to risk anything. Im hoping these come up quickly and can add some more mass to me


Once you get into the swing of them mate numbers will soon start climbing very quickly!!!

Good how you listened to your body come rep 6... I know I dont :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> You dont have any competition.
> 
> I feel the opposite being full on cruise !
> 
> ...


Ahh man i actually feel a bit bad! Whats been up mate? Glad you're feeling better about it all and you were looking bigger in the pics mate so dont get down about it :beer:

All good with me mate, would love to have a crack at a pb for bench as im feeling super strong at the moment but my usual spotter is competing this Sunday so ive been training alone this last week so cant really have a go at decent pb's, maybe next week.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Ahh man i actually feel a bit bad! Whats been up mate? Glad you're feeling better about it all and you were looking bigger in the pics mate so dont get down about it :beer:
> 
> All good with me mate, would love to have a crack at a pb for bench as im feeling super strong at the moment but my usual spotter is competing this Sunday so ive been training alone this last week so cant really have a go at decent pb's, maybe next week.


Just personal gay crap. But bk on track!

We all have bad times . Becoming a TPW. Rep has also given me a new lease of life .

U wimp!

No fairplay. U gta have a decent spotter! Can make all the difference between u giving 90 and 100% too .

This is strange . We arnt nice to each other!

Glad ur pencil legs have started growing . Shame they wont ever look as good as mine tho


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Just personal gay crap. But bk on track!
> 
> We all have bad times . Becoming a TPW. Rep has also given me a new lease of life .
> 
> ...


Well if you need a chat about anything mate im pretty sure you have my email? Sometimes sh1t can get you down but chatting about it can help. Well done on becoming a rep, i was pretty sure you would from an outsider looking in, must be nice for them to have someone a bit different in their lineup, you know......someone nice and slim/skinny to promote supps rather than another bodybuilder 

Thats a challenge and a half son.....you wait, my wheels are up and coming, dont let my 80kg hack squats fool you :lol:

Defo true about spotters mate, even just using a random can be dodgy as you never know what they are going to be like!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Well if you need a chat about anything mate im pretty sure you have my email? Sometimes sh1t can get you down but chatting about it can help. Well done on becoming a rep, i was pretty sure you would from an outsider looking in, must be nice for them to have someone a bit different in their lineup, you know......someone nice and slim/skinny to promote supps rather than another bodybuilder
> 
> Thats a challenge and a half son.....you wait, my wheels are up and coming, dont let my 80kg hack squats fool you :lol:
> 
> Defo true about spotters mate, even just using a random can be dodgy as you never know what they are going to be like!


Cheers big man

Big up the physique crew!

Yep i had @sxbarnes spot me once on 65 kg high incline dbs. On the way dwn he reached for his fone and started scrolling through UKM.

Then another time i was squatting 210 and he stood behind me and watched me collapse to the catch bars lol.

I would say bless him. But bless me !

You are correct . That is a challenge to match these wheels . Pahaha i kid. But i do have ok quads.

Yep weight means nothing sometimes started some slow neg work. Sapps the weight but ruins the muscles . Enjoying it and touch of wood when i go bk to standard rep i will be in PB reach .

I have run the rack styke Hacks this evening. Its gna be brutal!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Cheers big man
> 
> Big up the physique crew!
> 
> ...


 :lol: whole new respect for @sxbarnes for trying to kill you, might even rep him :lol:

Slow neg work is awesome mate, run the rack hacks do not sound nice!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: whole new respect for @sxbarnes for trying to kill you, might even rep him :lol:
> 
> Slow neg work is awesome mate, run the rack hacks do not sound nice!


I try my best! :lol:


----------



## MrsB162 (Sep 3, 2014)

Il help you with cardio tonight ... :innocent:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MrsB162 said:


> Il help you with cardio tonight ... :innocent:


Chasing him around the house with a huge strap on......?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Chasing him around the house with a huge strap on......?


Action is Action! End of !


----------



## MrsB162 (Sep 3, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Chasing him around the house with a huge strap on......?


Sean's favourite type of cardio. For sure


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Evening folks!

Just got bk from smashing Wheels!

*hack squat*

Run the rack style . 6 reps load 10 kg per side 6 more reps. Continue to failure then deload 10 kg at a time and rep to failure

Worked upto 120kg Lower back wasnt a fan after rack deads yday .

Worked back dwn averageing 10-15 reps per drop. Brutal and took a good 5 mins to catch my lungs.

*Legpress*

Had a play today and wacked out a heavy"well for me" set before my slow neg working sets






500kg x7 . NO BS i felt i had 10 in me but i didnt fancy it without a spot

Working sets 400 kg x 8 3 count negs 1 count pause

300 kg x 15 same method as previous set

*Reverse lunges*

60 kg 2 x 15

*Glute ham raises*

3 x failure. Was cramping hard now !

*Standing calve raises *

3 x 15 constant tension. 15 sec between sets. No exciting weights used

Great session the legpress is actually a *PB* for me

Progresssion!!

Cheeky quad shot from last night


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Oooo its friday! U know you have the bug back when ur annoyed its a rest day !

Bring on arms and shoulders tomo !

Have a good friday u meatheads.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Dirty git... Clean up your old pants and what looks like a c.ock ring off the floor :lol:

Looks like you had a great leg session mate!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

musclemate said:


> Dirty git... Clean up your old pants and what looks like a c.ock ring off the floor :lol:
> 
> Looks like you had a great leg session mate!


Ill take that anyday mate thats actually one of the mrs bangles for her wrist. Come to think of it ... My old boy is far bigger than her wrist! That was an insult!

Yeh good leg session. Feeling it today. In a good way . Things all good with yourself ? I will pop in the journal .


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Getting back on track after a few weeks of not training. Feeling doms in my back, quads and biceps at the mo... Bit of a cripple :lol:

Looking forward to an awesome chest/abs session tonight


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

210lb weigh in this morn . Creeping bk up went as low as 208 wen my head went ..

Diets been faultless this week bar one bag of cookies. And lets be honest! Its off season!

Buzzing to anialate arms shortly!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Breakfast done !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Breakfast done !


Yours the one top left with the blue spoon? Lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Yours the one top left with the blue spoon? Lol


No but i did actually polish that off too 

Been a mad one today.

Hit up arms at midday.

Pretty epic session. Smashed arms with some old school excercises then anialated delts . ALL excercises performed with 3 sec negatives!

Still shifted some pretty freaky weights. Especially the Hammer Strength plate loaded shoulder press.

Ridiculous pump and looked by far my biggest to date regardless of BW.

Topped the afternoon off with a small party for my daughter as its her 3rd birthday midweek. And i only see her every other weekend.










She had a great time. Ive spent the last 2 hours wrestling with the pair of them lol.

Hope all is good for everyonelse.

Im up on instagram now if any1 fancys following a more visual journey aswell.

Sean _BB1988


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bless her, good you get to see her mate. I have my 2 every weekend, 5 and 7 though with attitude kicking in PMSL

What pre workout goodies are you on then?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Bless her, good you get to see her mate. I have my 2 every weekend, 5 and 7 though with attitude kicking in PMSL
> 
> What pre workout goodies are you on then?


Black coffee 10 g coconut oil and 10 g bcaa .

Nothing fancy. I have the best pre workout atm .... Motivation. To surpass my limits and become and absoloute monster. Feeding off @Goodfella hes the pre W junkie


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Black coffee 10 g coconut oil and 10 g bcaa .
> 
> Nothing fancy. I have the best pre workout atm .... Motivation. To surpass my limits and become and absoloute monster. Feeding off @Goodfella hes the pre W junkie


So absolutely no orals at all?!

Black coffee is equivalent to 100mg of dbol ?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Black coffee 10 g coconut oil and 10 g bcaa .
> 
> Nothing fancy. I have the best pre workout atm .... Motivation. To surpass my limits and become and absoloute monster. Feeding off @Goodfella hes the pre W junkie


Coconut oil in coffee is the tits 

Best pre workout is reading my log book! Oh and 50mg of Oxys :lol:

@R0BLET is the true pre workout junkie


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> So absolutely no orals at all?!
> 
> Black coffee is equivalent to 100mg of dbol ?


No mate im on cruise . 250 mg test every sort of 8 days

Really wna try anadrol pre w tho !

How u getting on with your goodies??


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> No mate im on cruise . 250 mg test every sort of 8 days
> 
> *Really wna try anadrol pre w tho ! *
> 
> How u getting on with your goodies??


You know it makes sense


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Coconut oil in coffee is the tits
> 
> Best pre workout is reading my log book! Oh and 50mg of Oxys :lol:
> 
> @R0BLET is the true pre workout junkie


I use Creatine!!



sean 162 said:


> No mate im on cruise . 250 mg test every sort of 8 days
> 
> Really wna try anadrol pre w tho !
> 
> How u getting on with your goodies??


Well Mtren went in this week lol so all good!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

I see growth!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Wakey wakey!!!

First break of the day been on the grind since 6.25 .

Weighed in this morning at 215lb (97,9kg)

I guess body has loved being bk on diet and training!

Hopefully will slow dwn a tad . But keep clocking up gradually.

Lets get hoooge! @Goodfella @sxbarnes @R0BLET. @Chelsea. Just a few of the guys off top of my head killing it atm .


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Wakey wakey!!!
> 
> First break of the day been on the grind since 6.25 .
> 
> ...


Yeah buddy!!! 

Thought I might catch you in a couple weeks :lol: your body is just soaking it all up :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Wakey wakey!!!
> 
> First break of the day been on the grind since 6.25 .
> 
> ...


Ahh thats a cute weight......i clocked in on Sat morning at 116.6kg  257lbs  only messing mate, well done, you're 3kg above my last stage weight.....congrats :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Ahh thats a cute weight......i clocked in on Sat morning at 116.6kg  257lbs  only messing mate, well done, you're 3kg above my last stage weight.....congrats :lol:


Haha some of us dont have bigorexia. I only wna compete in u90s  u can get dwarfed by the REAL monsters in the big classes


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Haha some of us dont have bigorexia. I only wna compete in u90s  u can get dwarfed by the REAL monsters in the big classes


 :lol: the only way i'll get dwarfed is if @Keeks sits on my face  once i hit the lights out lat spread they'll be shining up the trophy ready for me :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Wakey wakey!!!
> 
> First break of the day been on the grind since 6.25 .
> 
> ...


Only slightly killing it here lol



Chelsea said:


> Ahh thats a cute weight......i clocked in on Sat morning at 116.6kg  257lbs  only messing mate, well done, you're 3kg above my last stage weight.....congrats :lol:


Ffs here's me at 92kg this morning ?

One day I'll catch you..... When you die lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Pretty sure you all weigh more than me :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Ffs here's me at 92kg this morning ?
> 
> One day I'll catch you..... When you die lol


 :lol: coffin will still be heavier than you even when im expelled of all fluids (usually @Keeks job) 



Goodfella said:


> Pretty sure you all weigh more than me :lol:


You must be 4ft 11" if Rob weighs more than you


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> You must be 4ft 11" if Rob weighs more than you


Nah he's just holding the heaviest db's he can handle.... What's that @R0BLET 15kg's???


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dont forget ur the leanest out of all of us @Goodfella.

And dont forget if @Chelseas cheeks were drained hed only be 90 kg himself . Btw phil u havnt commented on the leg shot i put up yday? Im expecting something! Not sure what but something uncomplimentry


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Dont forget ur the leanest out of all of us @Goodfella.
> 
> And dont forget if @Chelseas cheeks were drained hed only be 90 kg himself . Btw phil u havnt commented on the leg shot i put up yday? Im expecting something! Not sure what but something uncomplimentry


Carbs up to 380g now mate... So won't be for long lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Christ im on 410 .


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Christ im on 410 .


Catching you up


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Dont forget ur the leanest out of all of us @Goodfella.
> 
> And dont forget if @Chelseas cheeks were drained hed only be 90 kg himself . Btw phil u havnt commented on the leg shot i put up yday? Im expecting something! Not sure what but something uncomplimentry


I best take a look at these catwalk pins of yours then.....

*secretly hopes he looks sh1t but may have to eat his words


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Pretty sure you all weigh more than me :lol:


Think I'm the lightest now. 14st 3 this morning.

Won't be for long! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> I see growth!


I dont see any growth? Is it an invisible box? Oh you mean your legs......well i doubt you're any taller so im guess that means the hair on your legs have grown? Awesome dude well done :innocent:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> I dont see any growth? Is it an invisible box? Oh you mean your legs......well i doubt you're any taller so im guess that means the hair on your legs have grown? Awesome dude well done :innocent:


Top form old chap


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: the only way i'll get dwarfed is if @Keeks sits on my face  once i hit the lights out lat spread they'll be shining up the trophy ready for me :whistling:


You get dwarfed, I get dwarfed, perfect!!! Let's get dwarfed!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> You get dwarfed, I get dwarfed, perfect!!! Let's get dwarfed!


I might have to have a danger dwarf at work now


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh dwarfin ell.

Pair of fkin rabbits u 2 .

But crack on . Keep my journal alive


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I might have to have a danger dwarf at work now


Synchronised mutual danger dwarf w4nk/w4nking dwarf w4nk?! GTG!!! 



sean 162 said:


> Oh dwarfin ell.
> 
> Pair of fkin rabbits u 2 .
> 
> But crack on . Keep my journal alive


 :lol:  Dwarf comments, rabbit comments, I'm surprised there was no dwarf rabbit comment there from Chelsea!! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Synchronised mutual danger dwarf w4nk/w4nking dwarf w4nk?! GTG!!!
> 
> :lol:  Dwarf comments, rabbit comments, I'm surprised there was no dwarf rabbit comment there from Chelsea!! :lol:


 This is basically how we look right now....


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> This is basically how we look right now....
> 
> View attachment 160701


 :lol: Size wise maybe, but there's no way you're as sweet and innocent looking as that rabbit! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: Size wise maybe, but there's no way you're as sweet and innocent looking as that rabbit! :lol:


 I'll give you that one, im about as sweet and innocent looking as this rabbit....


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> *I'll give you one*, im about as sweet and innocent looking as this rabbit....
> 
> View attachment 160702


Steady now tiger, I mean rabbit! 

Cute rabbit, can I stroke it?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Steady now tiger, I mean rabbit!
> 
> Cute rabbit, can I stroke it?


Stroke it like you get 3 wishes from it and something will definitely pop out of it and grant you you're favourite


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Stroke it like you get 3 wishes from it and something will definitely pop out of it and grant you you're favourite


Or stroke it and you get what you want after asking for it again and again. :tongue:

But being careful at the same time, you don't want it getting over-excited and making a mess everywhere!

And sorry Sean for the journal hi-jack, I blame Chelsea's high test levels.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Or stroke it and you get what you want after asking for it again and again. :tongue:
> 
> But being careful at the same time, you don't want it getting over-excited and making a mess everywhere!
> 
> And sorry Sean for the journal hi-jack, I blame Chelsea's high test levels.


I think it maybe more that one person with high test levels here @Keeks


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> I think it maybe more that one person with high test levels here @Keeks


You guys at least have excuses, I don't!! :thumbdown:

No, I do have an excuse.....Chelsea's high test levels! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Seems appropriate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so back on topic!! U dirty feckkers!

*chest and back *

*Flat DB press*

Ok . First time EVER with this excercise .

AND BARE IN MIND ALL WORKING SETS ARE PERFORMED WITH 3 SECOND NEGATIVES. Not your standard controlled neg.

Working sets

50 kg x 8 @Chelsea. Ive listened and these were performed as deep as psyichally possible.

Full rom! Especially on something like this defo seems benficial and will recruit as much chest as possible.

30 kg x 12ish.

*Chest press. (Incline) *

60 kg per side x 9

40 kg per side x 12

*cable cross overs*

3 x 15

2 sec squeeze aswell as standard 3 sec negs .

Pump was immense and chest was absoloutely anialated !

Onto back!

*wide pull ups *

Bw x 9

Bw x 6 the slow negatives really hit the spot i culd feel all back muscles working in harmony .

*low pulley v bar row *

Plate 12 no idea of weight. X 8

Plate 10 x 9 into triple drop. All with the 3 sec negs

*BB ROWS*

80 kg x 9

60 kg x 12

Ridiculous weights but back was in absoloute bits. I pshyichally culdnt hold the squeeze or control the negative . So the workout had done its job.

*wide lat pulldown*

100lb x 22 constant tension!

I dont care how low those weights are that was one of the best chest and back workouts for a long time.. I feel i have really blitzed both muscle groups. . Happy days !

Smashing gym.

Welcomed into the TPW team

And generally a happy but sore and tired boy right about now!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Ffs here's me at 92kg this morning


I dream of 92 kg :laugh:

Good to see you on Instagram Sean :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I dream of 92 kg :laugh:
> 
> Good to see you on Instagram Sean :thumbup1:


And I dream of 100kg PMSL

Next year  slowly slowly catchy monkey ?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> You guys at least have excuses, I don't!! :thumbdown:
> 
> No, I do have an excuse.....Chelsea's high test levels! :thumbup1:


My Test levels just got spiked because Keeks sent me a pic to check her posing, lovely rear glute spread


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Super quick service from @TheProteinWorks

Lets get some growing done!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Jaffa cake. nice


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

If you like Jaffa Cake whey, this is worth a try and full of TPW goodies :thumbup1:

For the base -

The Protein Works Choc Orange Twist Whey & Oat Crisp Protein Flapjack Bar

One sachet of orange sugar free jelly

For the topping -

Choice of two toppings, both work well, so either

Quark mixed with either Jaffa Cake or Chocolate whey

Or

TPW's Chocolate Silk Diet Protein Mousse Dessert

Cut the flapjack bar into pieces and place in a bowl

Mix the jelly as usual and pour over the pieces of flapjack

Leave to set for approx a day so that the bar melts into the jelly

When set, use either the mousse dessert for the topping, or mix the quark and whey and use that as a topping.

It's ace!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That sounds fantastic


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Keeks said:


> If you like Jaffa Cake whey, this is worth a try and full of TPW goodies :thumbup1:
> 
> For the base -
> 
> ...


Now we are talking!

I would like this post if i culd :s


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Now we are talking!
> 
> I would like this post if i culd :s


Was thinking the same... Where's the like button gone??


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so just got back from legs with @theyouth and @sxbarnes

Epic session, first time running through this leg routine.

LYING HAMMY CURLS

110lb

16

14

12

10

All performed with 3 sec negatives

LEGPRESS

200kg x 12

300kg x5

425kg x 3

Working sets

500kg x 10 PB there is a vid but nothing to shout about

200 kg x 15 3 sec negatives. This set only

LEG EXSTENSIONS

16

14

14

Spose to be 10 squeezed 14 out

We went up in weight through the sets as first time performing with 3 sec negs and wasnt sure how would cope

BB SQUATS

again started light as was unsure of how hard these wuld be

3 sec negs fast positive

80kg x 10

100kg x 14

Next week will adjust accordingly

SEATED CALF RAISE

2 sec negative 5 at full stretch

Weights varied but 4 x 8 . Hit the spot. Lot easier than the high volume work im use too

Strength was incredible.

And @Goodfella dont worry dude im getting those reps that count!

Muhaha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

You counting them partials on leg press :whistling: ...... Only messing buddy. Strong session there mate! Time to grow


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> You counting them partials on leg press :whistling: ...... Only messing buddy. Strong session there mate! Time to grow


Pahaha u know better... I defo went my limit on depth . Ciatica in right **** cheek now lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Pahaha u know better... I defo went my limit on depth . Ciatica in right **** cheek now lol


Yeah depth was good.... So were all them pauses you took


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah depth was good.... So were all them pauses you took


Haha its ok u keep pointing these things out and i will just get better and stronger proving i can do them .  lets get hooge!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Haha its ok u keep pointing these things out and i will just get better and stronger proving i can do them .  lets get hooge!


Let the games begin 

P.s no pressing challenges :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Let the games begin
> 
> P.s no pressing challenges :lol:


Bk at u with no delt back and soon to be arm excercises. Freak x


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Bk at u with no delt back and soon to be arm excercises. Freak x


Leg exercises only then lol!

Or let's just get hyooooooge


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Have you two had a bum in the gym showers yet or still just at the flirting stage?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Have you two had a bum in the gym showers yet or still just at the flirting stage?


Already happened mate @sxbarnes filmed it


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Have you two had a bum in the gym showers yet or still just at the flirting stage?


 I culd see this CUMMING. So i stopped posting.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Already happened mate @sxbarnes filmed it


Makes sense


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Already happened mate @sxbarnes filmed it


I get all the bum jobs:thumbdown:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Makes sense


We will let him have a turn when he earns it


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just got back from arms and delts.

You know things are going well wen 4 people thruought the day have asked either what am i on or hey ur looking by far your biggest to date .. Stroke that ego!

Routine is working a treat. Body is loving the slow neg work and extra rest day as im only doing 4 days a week atm.

Growing like a weed.... On cruise! Sod what the scales say lol

2 x supersets to kick off arm day

Hammers

Dips

Single arm preacher machine

Incline skulls

All sets with 3 sec negs. Both bicep movements with 1 count squeeze.

Massive pump!

Onto cable straight bar curls

3 x 15 constant tension. 45 secs between sets

Rope extensions. Performed the same as straight bar cable curls

DELTS!

Run the rack laterals!

10 kg x 4

12.5 kg x 4

15 k x 4

17.5 kg x 5

15 kg x 5

12.5 kg x 6

10 kg x 9

1 massive set!

DB PRESS

Slow 3 sec negs so took it gentle. Defo go up next week

30 kg x 10

20 kg x 15

REAR DELTS

Pec dec

1 x 20 reps all with 3 sec negs

Demolished.!

Just had a small chat with @Bad Alan.. Yes hes alive! And smashing his off season!

Just wna give him a BIG shout out! Such a top bloke and has gone above and beyond to help me .literally gave me a lump in my throat during reading his reply today. i do owe the guy a lot . Very proud to be coached by him and represent his work. Along with the rest of the squad he now coaches! Were on full attack mode !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

4 people, is that it..... Mines 5 :whistling:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> 4 people, is that it..... Mines 5 :whistling:


Your on a cycle!! 5 is crap!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Your on a cycle!! 5 is crap!


Sorry. 5 on the way from the car to the front door of work, about 20 yards.

Then another 46 between 8am and 9am. Lost count after that


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Sorry. 5 on the way from the car to the front door of work, about 20 yards.
> 
> Then another 46 between 8am and 9am. Lost count after that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


>


Nice session though mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Friday mofos! Dno about you lot but in feeling SWOLE! .

And i got my end away last night. GET IN!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Friday mofos! Dno about you lot but in feeling SWOLE! .
> 
> And i got my end away last night. GET IN!


Does the Mrs know?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I like the look of the hammer curls/dips superset that seems like they would work together nicely.

How long of an off season are you planning? When do you plan to get back on stage?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> I like the look of the hammer curls/dips superset that seems like they would work together nicely.
> 
> How long of an off season are you planning? When do you plan to get back on stage?


Great question .. I originally intended on having an 18 month off season. And hopefully bringin something special in 2016.But my thoughts have now changed and i would like to get bk on stage next yr in the u90s.. Then have 2-3 yrs off to concentrate on other things . While still growing and come bk and hit the over90s before im 30 .

I think post show i was super keen and culdnt see anything other than BBING. Now i can see balance is needed  . Are you planning on doing the competing thing?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Does the Mrs know?


I dont think it woke her!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Great question .. I originally intended on having an 18 month off season. And hopefully bringin something special in 2016.But my thoughts have now changed and i would like to get bk on stage next yr in the u90s.. Then have 2-3 yrs off to concentrate on other things . While still growing and come bk and hit the over90s before im 30 .
> 
> I think post show i was super keen and culdnt see anything other than BBING. Now i can see balance is needed  . Are you planning on doing the competing thing?


Yes balance is important especially with the kids, sounds like you've got your head screwed on 

Yes I'd like to and I have 2016 in mind. I'm quite tall which definitely goes against you in bbing so will have to add a lot of size before I could justify getting up on stage, also I feel the height issue would work against me in the weight classes unless there any federations that do height classes?? I won't let it stop me doing it for myself though.

In case I didn't mention, well done with your competition buddy. Looks like you brought a cracking physique, must have felt awesome being up there.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Yes balance is important especially with the kids, sounds like you've got your head screwed on
> 
> Yes I'd like to and I have 2016 in mind. I'm quite tall which definitely goes against you in bbing so will have to add a lot of size before I could justify getting up on stage, also I feel the height issue would work against me in the weight classes unless there any federations that do height classes?? I won't let it stop me doing it for myself though.
> 
> In case I didn't mention, well done with your competition buddy. Looks like you brought a cracking physique, must have felt awesome being up there.


I beleive nabba or wabba are done on height. Dont quote me tho.

You would be surprised aslong as proportions are on point with conditioning u culd place well.

Yeh i did ok. Definately know where i culd have improved. There was a few secret junk refeeds 2 and 3 weeks out. Definately feel i could have brought a better package . But this was all beacuse i was ready about 5 weeks out. We didnt know how well i wuld react to prep. And it dropped off while gaining a lil size in some areas really quickly. So dif approach next time as my head was fried after 5 weeka being almost stage ready.. Also gna take it to next level next time . Been a good rebound so i wont be happy until glutes and hammies are very detailed . Live and learn and apply new knowledge


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> I dont think it woke her!


The perfect crime


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> I beleive nabba or wabba are done on height. Dont quote me tho.
> 
> You would be surprised aslong as proportions are on point with conditioning u culd place well.
> 
> Yeh i did ok. Definately know where i culd have improved. There was a few secret junk refeeds 2 and 3 weeks out. Definately feel i could have brought a better package . But this was all beacuse i was ready about 5 weeks out. We didnt know how well i wuld react to prep. And it dropped off while gaining a lil size in some areas really quickly. So dif approach next time as my head was fried after 5 weeka being almost stage ready.. Also gna take it to next level next time . Been a good rebound so i wont be happy until glutes and hammies are very detailed . Live and learn and apply new knowledge


5 weeks in contest condition sounds bloody brutal mate!

are you sticking with @badalan for the foreseeable then? I'm seriously considering a coach when prep comes around.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> 5 weeks in contest condition sounds bloody brutal mate!
> 
> are you sticking with @badalan for the foreseeable then? I'm seriously considering a coach when prep comes around.


100% mate hes been a rock to me hes gone above and beyond many times especially atm too. And ive never grown like it. The scales may be slow but ive never carried this much muscle. And been this strong its great to have that extra input and second pair of eyes. .

I wouldnt like to prep without a coach. U wuld be surprised at how much u can eat and get shredded . Has to be structured right with foods and timings .


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ooooh yeahhh

Saturday funday chest and back dayyyy

Stranger things have happened but them gainzzzz are coming even faster now im on cruise

Hit up the old chest and back today. Glad to report pec niggle did not show its face. Gta be first time in 5 weeks.

Not gna bore you with detailed routine but highlights were

140 kg decline smith slow negatives x9 2 up on last week

30 kg slow negative incline flies. Again up on last week as pec is getting better

112kg underhand shoulder width pulldowns. Again up on last week

70 kg db rows

180 x 10 below the knee rack deads. 4 reps up on last week!

I blame @TheProteinWorks. Been hammering there creatine this week

Looking fairly full too!

View attachment 160922


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dieseldave said:


> Yes balance is important especially with the kids, sounds like you've got your head screwed on
> 
> Yes I'd like to and I have 2016 in mind. I'm quite tall which definitely goes against you in bbing so will have to add a lot of size before I could justify getting up on stage, also I feel the height issue would work against me in the weight classes unless there any federations that do height classes?? I won't let it stop me doing it for myself though.
> 
> In case I didn't mention, well done with your competition buddy. Looks like you brought a cracking physique, must have felt awesome being up there.


Yes the Nabba Mr classes go off height, split into 4 classes. NABBA - National Amateur Body-Builders' Association But unlike Ukbff, you can only do your own regional show. There are also UK and England shows though that anyone can do.

And good work Sean.


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

I take credit on the rack deads for my 160x12 first to fire u up lol rep challenge on 200k in few days time...? Lol



sean 162 said:


> Ooooh yeahhh
> 
> Saturday funday chest and back dayyyy
> 
> ...


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

theyouth said:


> I take credit on the rack deads for my 160x12 first to fire u up lol rep challenge on 200k in few days time...? Lol


12th. Its on!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Lookin wide as fook mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Yes the Nabba Mr classes go off height, split into 4 classes. NABBA - National Amateur Body-Builders' Association But unlike Ukbff, you can only do your own regional show. There are also UK and England shows though that anyone can do.
> 
> And good work Sean.


Thanks for the info @Keeks. I'm guessing you have to qualify for the uk show bu doing your regional show? And is there even a show for Oxford/Oxfordshire?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dieseldave said:


> Thanks for the info @Keeks. I'm guessing you have to qualify for the uk show bu doing your regional show? And is there even a show for Oxford/Oxfordshire?


No you don't need to qualify for the UK show, that and the England show are open to all.

You can qualify for the Brits from your regional show and from UK. England and Brit shows, I think you can qualify for the Universe.

I'm terrible at geography so I'm not sure what region Oxford comes under. Maybe the South East show but here's a list of the comps and where they are. NABBA - National Amateur Bodybuilders' Association

All the phone numbers of organisers are there so you can always call them and find exactly which region you fall under.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Keeks said:


> No you don't need to qualify for the UK show, that and the England show are open to all.
> 
> You can qualify for the Brits from your regional show and from UK. England and Brit shows, I think you can qualify for the Universe.
> 
> ...


Thanks keeks! Yes, it looks like I would fall under the south east show.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dieseldave said:


> Thanks keeks! Yes, it looks like I would fall under the south east show.


Sorry I didn't see this earlier but you'd come under Midlands, full regions listed further down this page

NABBA - National Amateur Body-Builders' Association

There's also first timers and novice classes too so for first show, that might be an idea but they aren't split into height.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

After my epic session uday had a mega relaxed sunday wirh my lil dude . And just polished off this nad boy

View attachment 160959


Bring on them gainnnzzzz


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

To bring monday to an end ive just smashed out legs.

Can barely walk so i wuld call that a mega session yet again .

Highlights.

Run the rack hack squats .

Worked up in sets of 6 reps all the way to 140 kg x 7 then back dwn dropping 20 kg per set to failure

Total of 56 reps . Only pause was to briefly chuck on and off plates.

PB on these by 20 kg .

Legpress only worked upto 400 kg but followed routine this week and performed 10 reps with 3 sec negative 1 second pause . Enough to make any weight feel heavy!

200 kg x 17 same fashion.

Reverse lunges

Glute ham raises

Calves. All got attacked to the max !

Time for some chow and to grow !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So rest day shot past thank crunchie! And today was arms and delts!!

Ohhh they got assualted

All weights up on last week. Really nailed the slow negative work.. The scary thinng is ... Im pretty much matching my standard rep weights now with 3 second negatives . Muhaha .

Looking a bit softer as we hit mid cruise but still full and most definately growing! Not going to report weights as kinds of irrelevant atm. Hitting each excercise with a maximum of 2 working sets. This is allowing for higher frequency training which ive never done much of before but the body is loving it... And beleive me i make those working sets count ..

Hope everyones all good! Dnt be afraid to drop in..


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> So rest day shot past thank crunchie! And today was arms and delts!!
> 
> Ohhh they got assualted
> 
> ...


Higher frequency is the way forward!! Id never done it before but with nailed nutrition recovery isn't a issue it just means more growth opportunities. And as bodybuilders Id rather weight train more, than less and have to do more cardio to stay lean!!

Time to grow buddy


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Higher frequency is the way forward!! Id never done it before but with nailed nutrition recovery isn't a issue it just means more growth opportunities. And as bodybuilders Id rather weight train more, than less and have to do more cardio to stay lean!!
> 
> Time to grow buddy


Totally agree. Youve seen the secret scale photo lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Totally agree. Youve seen the secret scale photo lol


Didn't see them dumbbells you must have been holding though


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Didn't see them dumbbells you must have been holding though


Or my mrs on my back . Massive congrats in the squat! Looks like everyone on ukm has bigger and stronger legs than @Chelsea


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> So rest day shot past thank crunchie! And today was arms and delts!!
> 
> Ohhh they got assualted
> 
> ...


Its a awesome way to build up strength mate low vol high freq done it on a ppl split before and think I hit 190 on incline Smith for a fair few reps lol rest pause

You running any Gh/peps on cruise or just taking it easy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Or my mrs on my back . Massive congrats in the squat! Looks like everyone on ukm has bigger and stronger legs than @Chelsea


What even @R0BLET ??


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> Its a awesome way to build up strength mate low vol high freq done it on a ppl split before and think I hit 190 on incline Smith for a fair few reps lol rest pause
> 
> You running any Gh/peps on cruise or just taking it easy


Just test dude . Finances made that decision lol . Hows things ticking over with you?

New job going well?

Yeh looking forward to testing the water next time we do a change up with blast. See what the score is. Although mirror already says . Im getting there


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> What even @R0BLET ??


Yeh @R0BLET has far more quadage going on . U not seen the pic of them badboys!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh @R0BLET has far more quadage going on . U not seen the pic of them badboys!


I did.... Not seen any of @Chelsea 's though.... Saying that I've not really posted any of mine :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> I did.... Not seen any of @Chelsea 's though.... Saying that I've not really posted any of mine :lol:


Haha this is true !. All under wraps growing


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Haha this is true !. All under wraps growing


Yeah buddy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh @R0BLET has far more quadage going on . U not seen the pic of them badboys!


I just have fat thighs mate lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Just test dude . Finances made that decision lol . Hows things ticking over with you?
> 
> New job going well?
> 
> Yeh looking forward to testing the water next time we do a change up with blast. See what the score is. Although mirror already says . Im getting there


Job was sh!t mate lol well a weren't to bad just dont like the 4:30am wake up to get to the yard for 6

New job on Monday starting If I like that got another the next Monday,

That's awesome mate hard work and a bit of test can go a long fvckin way mate

Keep it up what's happening show wise??


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> Job was sh!t mate lol well a weren't to bad just dont like the 4:30am wake up to get to the yard for 6
> 
> New job on Monday starting If I like that got another the next Monday,
> 
> ...


Ahh that a bit crap. Be nice to get something more permanent and better hours . Im sure ull find something you defo never atruggle to find work lol.

Yeh just grafting away. Slowly repairing all the niggles after the over reaching period.

Show wise . Is up in the air . I dont think i can wait til 2016 . I wuld like to strike wile the iron is hot mid yr next yr . Inter u90s . Then take a few yrs out with fam and plug away and hit the o90s before im 30 . Nothing in stone yet

Yourself?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Ahh that a bit crap. Be nice to get something more permanent and better hours . Im sure ull find something you defo never atruggle to find work lol.
> 
> Yeh just grafting away. Slowly repairing all the niggles after the over reaching period.
> 
> ...


haha are you getting the itch to compete mate?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> haha are you getting the itch to compete mate?


Yeh purely cos 2 close freinds are . And im eager to prep alongside someone . Aswell as what i said about striking wile iron hot and im on top form.. I may loose focus or interest if i wait around too long. Not by choice but my family stuff and commitments. With kids etc. wuld be nice to dip toe in u90s then have a few yrs to enjoy the kids growing up etc. and plod along then return. I wuld take a few yrs out now but i had a few things go wrong on the day i feel i need to show what im capable of before i dissapear for a wile .


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh purely cos 2 close freinds are . And im eager to prep alongside someone . Aswell as what i said about striking wile iron hot and im on top form.. I may loose focus or interest if i wait around too long. Not by choice but my family stuff and commitments. With kids etc. wuld be nice to dip toe in u90s then have a few yrs to enjoy the kids growing up etc. and plod along then return. I wuld take a few yrs out now but i had a *few things go wrong on the day* i feel i need to show what im capable of before i dissapear for a wile .


What things buddy??

Yes show 2015  your going to smash it mate!!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Tan pump up. Felt a lil smooth on the day. All things im hoping to correct aswell as being poo at holding my poses


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Tan pump up. Felt a lil smooth on the day. All things im hoping to correct aswell as *being poo at holding my poses*


Just contacted someone about helping me with posing as I can guarantee I'll fcuk that up lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Just contacted someone about helping me with posing as I can guarantee I'll fcuk that up lol


Yeh i remember big jim saying that when james tweeked his posing it really transformed his psyhique . And made him look tons better. So wuld be good to get that nailed this time .

In no way comparing myself ro the ppl above lol . Just pointing out posing can make or break a psyhique come showday


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh i remember big jim saying that when james tweeked his posing it really transformed his psyhique . And made him look tons better. So wuld be good to get that nailed this time .
> 
> In no way comparing myself ro the ppl above lol . Just pointing out posing can make or break a psyhique come showday


il find someone local mate who does the ukbff posing classes. theres one in Essex I think wel take a trip down one day and have a session at the same time


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh i remember big jim saying that when james tweeked his posing it really transformed his psyhique . And made him look tons better. So wuld be good to get that nailed this time .
> 
> In no way comparing myself ro the ppl above lol . Just pointing out posing can make or break a psyhique come showday


Yeah saw that post myself, said made him look even leaner and highlighted strong points!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

1manarmy said:


> il find someone local mate who does the ukbff posing classes. theres one in Essex I think wel take a trip down one day and have a session at the same time


Gameplan!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Gameplan!


gotta be worth the dollar just for the extra input and advice. plus il tell the other competing the exact opposite things to do and charge em for the advice hahaha


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

1manarmy said:


> gotta be worth the dollar just for the extra input and advice. plus il tell the other competing the exact opposite things to do and charge em for the advice hahaha


Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Or my mrs on my back . Massive congrats in the squat! Looks like everyone on ukm has bigger and stronger legs than @Chelsea


We shall see son, we shall see


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> We shall see son, we shall see


Keeping them underwraps  ??


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Keeping them underwraps  ??


They might be on show tonight as its the first opportunity ive had to take pics as my training partner has been off and i dont like other people in the gym seeing me, like to keep my gains under wraps in the gym but im happy to exploit my body on here and @Keeks body too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> They might be on show tonight as its the first opportunity ive had to take pics as my training partner has been off and i dont like other people in the gym seeing me, like to keep my gains under wraps in the gym but im happy to exploit my body on here and @Keeks body too


Haha I'm a hoody and joggers man in the gym now!! No heating in my gym lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Haha I'm a hoody and joggers man in the gym now!! No heating in my gym lol


Haha no heating in mine either mate so i may have to invest in a hoody, always wear baggy t-shirts though, although the ones that were baggy arent so much anymore.....apart from round the abs obviously


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Haha no heating in mine either mate so i may have to invest in a hoody, always wear baggy t-shirts though, although the ones that were baggy arent so much anymore.....apart from round the abs obviously


OBVIOUSLY .

Serious stop being a ************ and get ur head set on a show this yr. sod all the stag doos n crap.

Secretly i wna see u squeeze under 100 kg . As that is where will reckons he culd get u . I would say it wuld be glutes out shredded . But youve yet to grow some x


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha no heating in mine either mate so i may have to invest in a hoody, always wear baggy t-shirts though, although the ones that were baggy arent so much anymore.....apart from round the abs obviously


My "baggy" XL t shirts are starting to feel proper tight around the chest & shoulders.. feels good


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

in4chelseamayshow


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

nor the flower show


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> They might be on show tonight as its the first opportunity ive had to take pics as my training partner has been off and i dont like other people in the gym seeing me, like to keep my gains under wraps in the gym but im happy to exploit my body on here and @Keeks body too


Exploit me?! You won't, but crack on exploiting yourself.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> OBVIOUSLY .
> 
> Serious stop being a ************ and get ur head set on a show this yr. sod all the stag doos n crap.
> 
> Secretly i wna see u squeeze under 100 kg . As that is where will reckons he culd get u . I would say it wuld be glutes out shredded . But youve yet to grow some x


That would be a proper squeeze haha, then again id rather go in u100kg than compete with the monsters above that haha! I have a very peachy gluteus actually, could win bikini shows with it :lol:



Goodfella said:


> My "baggy" XL t shirts are starting to feel proper tight around the chest & shoulders.. feels good


Wicked feeling isnt it! Although mine is because of new muscle not a hot wash 



sxbarnes said:


> in4chelseamayshow





sxbarnes said:


> nor the flower show


 :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Punished some chest and back this evening !

Seem to have a quite angry and infected right sinus out of the blue. Face is starting to swell hope it isnt and a n e jobby.

Anyway routine wasnt affected.

Got a lot to do tonight so brief update.

Flat dbs 2nd time ive ever done these. 60 kg x 7 with 3 sec negs. Up 10 kg!

Up on everything chest related.

Wide pull ups and low pulley row both up too.

Bor and lat pulldowns . Up a rep on bor and 4 on pulldown.

Productive session. Really wore me out was all over the place by the end tired and just covered in doms .

Pec is healing up really nice . And weight stable too. Hoping to push on a bit in rest of cruise to put me in a brilliant place ready for next real push.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Right homies and homos! (@chelsea @Goodfella )

Just smashed out legs once again!!

And im pleased to say all you b1tches need to up your games !

Lying hammie curls

4 sets

110lb

16

14

12

10

All with 1 count squeeze and 3 count negative

Leg press

Warm ups

200x12

400x 5

450 x 5

525 x 11 all constabt tension no rest pause NEVER ATTEMPTED THIS WEIGHT BEFORE LET ALONE 11 REPS .PB

200kg x 16 reps constant tension 3 sec negative and 1 sec pause on the hole .

Leg exstenions

4 sets @ 110lb

16

14

12

12

1 count squeeze 3 count negative per rep. LOVE THESE.

3 count negative squats

100 kg x 8

120 kg x 8 constant tension no lockout.

All sets weights and reps up on previous weeks. Can psyichally see the growth daily atm.

Up another 2 lbs this week giving me a empty stomache morning weight of just over 97 kg . Saw a cheeky 100 kg on the scales last night after full days eating and cardio .

have an update shot but i need to update fone and tapatalk before i can post. Not that anyone wants to see me in me boxers.

Genuinley surpised at how well cruise is going . Im now heavier then before will took me under his wing. Far far stronger than ever before and at by far my biggest while holding semi decent condition.

Happy days. Have a good weekend folksss get upping your game !

I HAVE !


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Right homies and homos! (@chelsea @Goodfella )
> 
> Just smashed out legs once again!!
> 
> ...


Definitely getting you spell check for Christmas :lol:

Not bad workout I suppose :whistling: jk mate you smashed it buddy. Legs will be growing big time. Bring on blast if your growing and getting stronger like this on a cruise!!

Squats to finish is brutal


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha im a dislexic ****. But a big muscley one!

I forgot calves were added at end . 3 x 8 with 5 second hold at full stretch per rep


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great leg pressing mate!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Great leg pressing mate!!


Cheers dude not half reps either. Body is feeling a lot better on cruise. Wasnt a fan of high just felt bp was thru roof and body was struggling. Have heard some just dnt get on with high doses . I may be in this group

Good weekend so far?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Cheers dude not half reps either. Body is feeling a lot better on cruise. Wasnt a fan of high just felt bp was thru roof and body was struggling. Have heard some just dnt get on with high doses . I may be in this group
> 
> Good weekend so far?


Even partials would have impressed me mate tbh lol

I'm feeling high BP at the moment, I get it naturally anyway but some days it's just horrible on cycle - aspirin helps lol

Good thanks mate. Just waiting for Mrs to get ready then off out for some grub!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Even partials would have impressed me mate tbh lol
> 
> I'm feeling high BP at the moment, I get it naturally anyway but some days it's just horrible on cycle - aspirin helps lol
> 
> Good thanks mate. Just waiting for Mrs to get ready then off out for some grub!!


Yeh last blast i was on asprin upon waking and before bed. Did help but still felt rather sluggish . Hard to explain but i can tell straight away if im on too much . I ran it and stuck with it as i have faith in will and his methods. The results speak volumes to me. Just wasnt a pleasant experience . Will be trying to find a happy medium.

Have a good evening bud ive just polished off beef caserole with homemade roasties and dumplings! Jesus it was lush!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Celery and Hawthorne berry extract sorts all my BP issues whilst on orals


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh last blast i was on asprin upon waking and before bed. Did help but still felt rather sluggish . Hard to explain but i can tell straight away if im on too much . I ran it and stuck with it as i have faith in will and his methods. The results speak volumes to me. Just wasnt a pleasant experience . Will be trying to find a happy medium.
> 
> Have a good evening bud ive just polished off beef caserole with homemade roasties and dumplings! Jesus it was lush!


Not nice is it!

Dumplings are a winner 



Goodfella said:


> Celery and Hawthorne berry extract sorts all my BP issues whilst on orals


Beetroot juice/extract is great too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Beetroot juice/extract is great too


Been under130/80 for weeks now


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so as previously mentioned a coupke of update shots.

Had a free meal last night and woke up at 100 kg on the dot . Oops

View attachment 161165


View attachment 161166
black boxers is an am pic the other is fri night.

And just a little snap of my little lat spread in me fav cableknit winter jumper

View attachment 161167


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Evening meatheads!

Hit up arms and delts today. Had @sxbarnes accompany me .

Again. Weights and reps up. Trending pattern here .

Im looking a fair bit smoother but also my biggest to date. Poor t shirt has certainly been outgrown.

Routine was as follows

Hammers suppersetted with weighted dips

Working sets

20 kg x 9 PB

15kg x 9 12.5 kg x 6

Second set was a mid set drop

Dips

Bw + 10 kg 2 x failure ???

Superset 2

Single arm cable preacher

Plate 2 x 8

Plate 1 x 16

Incline skulls

30 kg x 14

30 kg x 16

Just like to point out ALL of the above excercises were performed with 3 second negatives and 1 second stretches / squeezes

Straight bar cable curls

3 x 15 with 45 secs between sets. Think steve will agree i pushed myself to limit on these and the pump is kickass .

Rope extensions

3 x 15 45 secs between sets. Constant tension

Into delts

Run the rack laterals starting with 10 kg for myself . Work up in sets of 4 until failure then bk dwn hitting failure each each set

Worked upto 20 kg x 4 PB.

Pump was immense straight 41 reps without rest

DB PRESS.

Working set of 32.5 kg x 9 PB

25 kg x 11

Again quick explosion. 3 second negative. I dont lockout. Constant tension. May seen a baby weight . But its how its performed. I can rep 50/55s. But i feel this sooooo much more .

Rear delts

1 working set

15-20 reps 1 sec squeeze 3 sec negative per rep.

17 reps on plate 5 ridiculous pump

Jobs done. Steve was surprised at the lack of working sets but if performed correctly . Its more than enough! I was in bits. And more importantly im growing. Cant wait for a lil more volume in regard to bf levels tho lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

yea the run the rack was brilliant and can't believe I actually enjoyed the straight bar cable curls. the pump and intensity makes it interesting.

and yea, no more medium/large t shirts for you down the gym ffs. 

growing good dude


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep i hadnt worn todays tee shirt since prep so wen i popped it on at 5 i instantly thought . Oops! Its not like its a flatering tight fit either. And i checked . It was defo a large lol. Xl is the way forward


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Yep i hadnt worn todays tee shirt since prep so wen i popped it on at 5 i instantly thought . Oops! Its not like its a flatering tight fit either. And i checked . It was defo a large lol. Xl is the way forward


thought it was some hideous new fashion the oldies hadn't been told about at one point. how did I keep my sanity?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How's the training mate? Looking really good pal! Think it's down to becoming a @TheProteinWorks rep haha!

Oh and seen about the posing making a big difference. A mate of mine did WBFF this weekend and looked awesome and came 7th outta 37. He got marked down for his tan being sh1t and posing. So it goes to show posing is a massive thing. My posing let me down at my show.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> How's the training mate? Looking really good pal! Think it's down to becoming a @TheProteinWorks rep haha!
> 
> Oh and seen about the posing making a big difference. A mate of mine did WBFF this weekend and looked awesome and came 7th outta 37. He got marked down for his tan being sh1t and posing. So it goes to show posing is a massive thing. My posing let me down at my show.


Training is spot on mate actually seeing my muscles thicken up and grow in general at a fair rate. Well either that or the blub pileing on.

I completely agree . Im now using all @TheProteinWorks range for my supps and peri nutrition. And no BS. I think its made a fair difference. And the quality is far far greater than what i used previously.

Amazing what better quality supps can do .

Yes mate really keen to get posing absoloutely nailed next time out. No point building your own masterpeice if u dont know how to show it off .

Been silently following your journal. See your trying a few new things. Im keeping tabs and taking notes. Think its great how your now testing methods and coaching more too. Will be a very very hand man in the game for newcomers


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Training is spot on mate actually seeing my muscles thicken up and grow in general at a fair rate. Well either that or the blub pileing on.
> 
> I completely agree . Im now using all @TheProteinWorks range for my supps and peri nutrition. And no BS. I think its made a fair difference. And the quality is far far greater than what i used previously.
> 
> ...


Mate I agree about TPW. Even if wasn't a rep Id use them for all my stuff. Only thing I buy that's not TPW is myofusion PB cookie dough which I have for my PWO shake.

Everything else is TPW.

I think I might try WBFF in 2016 mate. I know it's not proper bidybuiiding but have a look at some of the physiques in the muscle model. Some look awesome! Check out jaco du Bruyne. Love his physique.

And cheers mate, in trying to try loads of ideas out on myself and certain clients as I think the more I can learn the more I can offer clients. I still go to will for advice though as he's like my yoga where as im like Luke skywalker. Actually I'm more like Ja ja Binks haha


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Mate I agree about TPW. Even if wasn't a rep Id use them for all my stuff. Only thing I buy that's not TPW is myofusion PB cookie dough which I have for my PWO shake.
> 
> Everything else is TPW.
> 
> ...


 jaja binks he certainly is an oracle for his age. Ive yet to ask him a question he hasnt been able to solve .

And yes mate completely admire what your doing. I will be doing similar once next show out the way . Atm i have my heart set on next yr so just sticking to plans as they work. Will save the trying new stuff for afterwards

Will have a look at some of the wbff psyhiques bud


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so a little update .

Been run down since last thurs with sinusitus. Finally went to docs tuesday and got prescribed anti bs . Started tues eve. Things were hell weds morn actually took day off work. Attempted to train late afternoon and after first excercise. Which was a pb . Strength rapidly disapeared and i felt worse so called it a day.

Rested up from 4 pm until this morn.

Woke up feeling a new man. Still not 100% but defo on the mend. Hope for a productive session this eve. If not i will make up for it with training sat and sun this weekend.

Btw the pb was just decline smith. 3 count negatives 137.5 kg x 10 only had 9 last time


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just got back from legs.

I would say im running at about 80% so was very happy with the session.

Up 1 rep on run the rack hack squats

525 kg x 8 on legpress

Followed by 250 x 18 constant tension.

Reverse lunges on smith. 2 x 15 reps

3 x glute ham raises to failure . Around 11 ,8,6 i really focused on using hams and glutes and refraining from putting weight on the bar i stabilize myself with.

3 x 15 reps constant tension calve raises. . Brutal pump.

Run the rack hacks really took wind out of me. Very happy with session . Legs are sore as hell. Time to chow down and grow! Rest day tomo. So hopefully fully recover for weekend


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

just read the whole thread, in!

looking good mate carry on doing what your doing :thumb:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> just read the whole thread, in!
> 
> looking good mate carry on doing what your doing :thumb:


Much appreciatted bud. Had a few hurdles recently and plodding along but all heading in the right direction. Things are going to explode soon. I appreciatte you dropping in.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Much appreciatted bud. Had a few hurdles recently and plodding along but all heading in the right direction. Things are going to explode soon. I appreciatte you dropping in.


explode is THE word


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

MASSIVE SHOUT OUT TO @TheProteinWorks. Winning New business of the year award this week!

Top work guys. Proud to be part of the team!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> MASSIVE SHOUT OUT TO @TheProteinWorks. Winning New business of the year award this week!
> 
> Top work guys. Proud to be part of the team!


Any freebies though..... Lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Late update bur update none the less.

Checked in with the Boss today. Weight bang on same as last week. Im happy with that considering its been an off week. What with being on antibiotics and run down etc.

Set about a saturday arm and delt session.

Yet again improvements on all excercises and sets . Small weight and rep increases on almost every excercise

Incline dbs

20 kg x 8 up 2.5kg

17.5 kg x 8

Ez curls

45kg x 6 up 5 kg

25 kg x 15

V bar pushdowns

Plate 10 x 11 up 3 reps

Plate 6 x 16

Overhead dumbell extensions (single armed today)

17.5 kg x 9

17.5 kg x 7

10 kg x 15

Smith shoulder press

2 pps x 10

1 and half pps x 12

All above with 3 second negs and squeezes were needed

Rear delts

17.5 kg x 12

12.5kg x 18

Cable laterals

3 x 15 super slow negs.

Great workout . Felt really good and looky fairly large

View attachment 161610


Took the boy to watch the xmas lights turned on after and then freinds treated us to a nice curry. Roll on tomo. Training again !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Had me a lay in today. Havnt slept in past 8 am for about 3 yrs.

First meal dwn and off to gym again soon. See if we cant destroy chest and back . Have a gd sunday guys ans girls


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Certainly looking big in that side pic mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers @Adz

So just went and blasted out chest and back.

Still having an issue with left pec which hindered flat DB press today. Really gna get to work stretching and working on getting it bk to normal. Still a brilliant session and stil trained to the max . Very happy with look and size atm. And im only gna get bigger

View attachment 161639


Flate DB press

Working sets

50kg x 8. Wasnt failure but pec wasnt happy.

30 x 12 constant tension. Jesus christ with all this slow negative work the burn was unreall!

Hammer strength chest press

3 pps x 8

2 pps x 11

Cable crossovers

Plate 1 3 x 15

2 count squeeze 5 count neg. ouch. Super pump

Onto Back

Wide grip chins

3 x failure

7

6

5

The mind muscle connection is spot on now things are slowed down .

Low pullley V bar rows

Plate 10 x 8 x 2

Plate 6 x 14 culdnt control the negative anymore.

BOR

90 kg x 10

50 kg x 14

By this point back was completely fried.

Wide grip pulldown

150 lb x 16

Was nothing left in the tank. The negative work on the back excercises is sooo brilliant for mind muscle and beacuse weights are lighter the squeeze is much improved. Definately improved hos i connect and hit all muscles

Im literally shattered already lol

Have a good subday afternoon guys. Looking forward to meatballs later


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking well mate


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> View attachment 161639


Chest looks huge there Sean... A right big mofo! :thumb:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

musclemate said:


> Chest looks huge there Sean... A right big mofo! :thumb:


Cheers dude im trying. Looking very soft and smooth tho. The joys of almost being natty lol . Hope your all good


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking big mate. Was gonna go smash legs today for 2nd time of the week but had a lie in and then took my nephew and niece out for a long walk and I'm sh4gged! So I'm lying on the couch instead!

I just can never bring myself to do a Sunday weights session.

Cardio fine but weights are a no go haha!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Looking big mate. Was gonna go smash legs today for 2nd time of the week but had a lie in and then took my nephew and niece out for a long walk and I'm sh4gged! So I'm lying on the couch instead!
> 
> I just can never bring myself to do a Sunday weights session.
> 
> Cardio fine but weights are a no go haha!


Haha sat n sun are the only days im not majorly rushed. So weights are enjoyable. Mon - fri i have to pick lil man up at 7 from childcare so sessions are rushed . Mrs workwd from 6-10pm i work from 6-5pm . Only way we can do things without forking out shed loads for childcare . Least u done ya days cardio dude. Cant beat a bit of sofa time ! Just about to get on mine once dinner is in the belly meatballs. Yum!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yo homies! Had a lovely weekend and smashed gym smashed food smashed in some quality time with the family, and smashed in the MRS

So legs just got ruined tonight!

Had my brother from another mother @1manarmy come join me at gym tonighT, reslly miss this man and definately pushed me hard.

This guy is growin stupidly quick and natty too!

Neway bk to legs

LYING HAMMIE CURLS

90lbx 16

14

12

10

So brutal holding them negs

LEGPRESS

200kgx 10

350kg x 6

450 kg x 9 first time in a few weeks ive stuck to the 3110 tempo PB by 50 kg!

275 kg x 15 constantion tention with 3110 tempo again. BURN BABY BURN. PB by 25 kg

LEG EXSTENSIONS

130lb up 20lb on last week

16

14

12

11

Tempo 3110

Really struggling to walknby this point.

SQUATS

again yes 3010 tempo.

130kg x 8 x2 another PB up 10 kg

Calves raises tempo 2510

5 sec fulll stretch is a killer

4 x 8

In absoloute peices. Over the moon at weights moved and form. And great to see my pal. Really fired me up.

Hope everyonelse had a gd monday and a good session


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Yo homies! Had a lovely weekend and smashed gym smashed food smashed in some quality time with the family, and smashed in the MRS
> 
> So legs just got ruined tonight!
> 
> ...


Your a freak bro under that xtra large baggy t shirt is a frame that will see off a few monsters next year man! Great session this evening


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Huge weights on squats considering prior work before them. Top work as always buddy


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers lads . All 3 of us are making MASSIVE IMPROVEMENTS and growing like weeds. Were all gna bring something decent to the stage in 2015. Really motivated after this evening . So proud of @1manarmy. He doesnt have a journal but that dude is on top form! Hes really pushing boundaries . Just gta keep chugging away.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Huge weights on squats considering prior work before them. Top work as always buddy


Theres more in the tank. Defo moving to 140 next week fireing through heels too dude


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Cheers lads . All 3 of us are making MASSIVE IMPROVEMENTS and growing like weeds. Were all gna bring something decent to the stage in 2015. Really motivated after this evening . So proud of @1manarmy. He doesnt have a journal but that dude is on top form! Hes really pushing boundaries . Just gta keep chugging away.


great to see everyone doing so well. you boys are gonna smash it next year.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Theres more in the tank. Defo moving to 140 next week fireing through heels too dude


Quadzilla time :thumb:

Makes a huge difference such a small cue like that can make the quad fire!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Jesus christ DOMS of death! Just been told im delivering kitchens to 1st floor flats today to. Via stairs... Doh!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Jesus christ DOMS of death! Just been told im delivering kitchens to 1st floor flats today to. Via stairs... Doh!


where's Sean n Dom's in da bungalow....?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well rest day was rather stressfull. Littleman had a fall and spent 5 hours in a n e last night. Thankfully they think its just bruising. They refused to xray him. But hes spent most of the night up in agony so mrs is gna take him bk dwn there today. As they did say if it persists they will investigate further . This was his arm btw he fell and landed dodgy. Then had my 3 yr old land on top of him as she was chasing him to tiggle him..

So a few more grey hairs. Apart from that . Everythings as gravy as can be. Arms and delts tonight.... Ohhhh Yeaahhh


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Had me a pretty decent arm and delt session last night . Slightly up on most arm weights also really focusing on shortening the muscle during contractions and getting full stretches on the negatives.

Delts were brutal. Run the rack laterals almost left me in a ashmatic coma lol. And set a pb with seated db press with 40 x 9 . The slow negs batter ur achievable weight but god damn they hit the muscle gooood .

All in all great session. Pump felt insane... Didnt look it now im mr smoooooth. Not for long tho 

Chest and back tonight. I hate it wen this falls day after arms and delts but non the less . All about using the intended muscle atm so weight is not the gauge .

Hope everyones good


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hope your little lad is ok!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Had me a pretty decent arm and delt session last night . Slightly up on most arm weights also really focusing on shortening the muscle during contractions and getting full stretches on the negatives.
> 
> Delts were brutal. Run the rack laterals almost left me in a ashmatic coma lol. And set a pb with seated db press with 40 x 9 . The slow negs batter ur achievable weight but god damn they hit the muscle gooood .
> 
> ...


Sounds a good one mate. Nice pressing on the 40's


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Adz said:


> Hope your little lad is ok!


Yes bud cheers. Was just soft tissue sprain and hes up to mischief again already



R0BLET said:


> Sounds a good one mate. Nice pressing on the 40's


Cheers but nothing like what i have pressed before . 55s x 7 is pb but standard probably messy reps not slow constant tension no lockout malarky.

Saw the pic in the journal. Filling out nicely dude!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Yes bud cheers. Was just soft tissue sprain and hes up to mischief again already
> 
> Cheers but nothing like what i have pressed before . 55s x 7 is pb but standard probably measy reps not slow constant tension no lockout malarky.
> 
> Saw the pic in the journal. Filling out nicely dude!


Fùuuuuuck! That's impressive mate!!

Thanks mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So just finished chest and back this evening

This pec is really starting to irritate me . Ive decided im gna have to completely skip chest for a good 7-10 days . Cant afford to get it looked at atm. But as soon as i can i will.

Decline smith seems to be the only press that doesnt agrevate it. Its certainly pec and no pain atall on any shoulder or any other excercise tbh . Anywho!

Session was good.

Decline smith 3 pps x 10

Pec dec 3 x. 15 3210 tempo

Incline flies 25 kg x 10

Underhand pulldowns 230lb x 8

DB Rows 60kg x 8

30 kg x 18

Rack pulls 190kg x 8

Straight arm pulldowns 2 x 12 3110 tempo

Thos are all heavy working sets. Which were all followed by 10-15 rep secondary working sets .

Rack pulls was a PB . Some stuff slightly down and a lot of stuff matched. The pec kind of killed the motivation. So im happy with what i out together. Really need to up my game on form . Especially db rows. Gna start from scratch. Had a chat with the boss today and once this pec is behaving its time to up the game and throw in a little 6 week blast .


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> So just finished chest and back this evening
> 
> This pec is really starting to irritate me . Ive decided im gna have to completely skip chest for a good 7-10 days . Cant afford to get it looked at atm. But as soon as i can i will.
> 
> ...


Cracking Rack Deads mate considering you really struggled with them the other week?

Thought of foam roller for pec or some light stretching??

Blast gone be funnnnnnn


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Cracking Rack Deads mate considering you really struggled with them the other week?
> 
> Thought of foam roller for pec or some light stretching??
> 
> Blast gone be funnnnnnn


Its right in the arm pit . I culd try. Ive been doing a lot of stretching but i think the fact i hit chest twice every 9 days it just needs some time to recover. I will defo try a foam roller tho . Yes mate i now have the list of what its gna be . Just awaiting dosages


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Its right in the arm pit . I culd try. Ive been doing a lot of stretching but i think the fact i hit chest twice every 9 days it just needs some time to recover. I will defo try a foam roller tho . Yes mate i now have the list of what its gna be . Just awaiting dosages


Give foam roller ago matey. Really very underrated tool for bodybuilders. But yeah your right rest def needed.

Me thinks tren is involved


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

yea sure its the foam rolling that got my shoulder nearly back


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Give foam roller ago matey. Really very underrated tool for bodybuilders. But yeah your right rest def needed.
> 
> Me thinks tren is involved


Maybe Muhaha



sxbarnes said:


> yea sure its the foam rolling that got my shoulder nearly back


I need to google and find out how to use it on my pec . Its a awful burn wen i contract pec and when at full stretch. Feels like its literally tearing


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Maybe Muhaha
> 
> I need to google and find out how to use it on my pec . Its a awful burn wen i contract pec and when at full stretch. Feels like its literally tearing


I just squirmed away on the floor till it hit the point. was more knackering than the workout


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

If you can't do the job with a foam roller then try a tennis ball. I've used one on my pecs successfully before. It gets in there a lot better but warn the mrs first or she might think your having some sort of seizure


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

For things like the pec, shoulder blade etc.. Use a ball. The rollers struggle to get into it deep enough IMO.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> If you can't do the job with a foam roller then try a tennis ball. I've used one on my pecs successfully before. It gets in there a lot better but warn the mrs first or she might think your having some sort of seizure





ah24 said:


> For things like the pec, shoulder blade etc.. Use a ball. The rollers struggle to get into it deep enough IMO.


Thank you very much guys i will give this a whirl tonight .


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok meatheads!

First off. Foam rolled the pec this morn... Jesus it made me eyes water and i explained to the guy cleaning the gym i wasnt making love to the floor.

Anywho it was mega painfull but hopefully will start helping things. Gna hit it regular.

Checked in with boss this morning and very happy with condition and weight gain. Quite a jump this week 1.2 kg but bf still way in check so all is good . Really feel all the supplements and timings ive been running have made a great difference. Definately noticing the quality @TheProteinWorks in there range.

View attachment 161881


View attachment 161882


View attachment 161883


So legs was on the agenda today. No pbs . But alot better focus on intended muscles. Everything felt heavier but hit the intended muscle harder. So all good

Routine went as follows

Run the rack hacks . Worked upto 120 and back dwn with failure at all back dwn sets.

Reverse lunges in smith machine 2 x 15 . These are awesome when u get them dialled in. Glutes were on fire .

Legpress wide foot and top of plate tempo 3110

These were bloody heavy today as lunges were done beforehand . Working set on 450 secondary set 200 x 19 but with no lockouts. BURN BABY BURN.

Glute ham raises .

3 x failure. Oh jesus these made me wna cry. I slowed positive and negative dwn to really connect with hams and glutes

Standing calve raises

3 x 15 with 15 sec intervals . Job done

Mrs ia cooking a roast so gna get me some growing grub today .

Have a good weekend lads and ladies .


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

View attachment 161924


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good mate and dinner looks spot on!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So back to it today. Just bk from training arms and delts. . Really gave it full beans today after a nice rest at the weekend. Pushed to my limits and a bit beyond on a few things. No point listing weights as tempo with 3 sec negs kills the weight off. Great mind muscle connection with all muscles . And semi decent pump. Cruise pumps are nothing like on cycle or wen using pre w . .

I have either a pec strain or a partial pec tear. Atm i actually have visible differences in pecs. All be it minor. Gna have to see how things go . . Neway. Theres my little update. Happy with how session went considering i have done hell of a lot of grafting today. Got a member of staff off for 2 weeka so i have double workload .

Food time


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Is SWOLE and in CONTROL.

Pahahaha. Rest day coming to a close . Ohhh yeah . Gna smash me some back tomo. Scared the old dear earlier . She didnt realise it was me. Apparently im a lot bigger these days. Ill take that .

How are u all u ignorant chaps ? I really do need to liven things up in here. I have just the thing. And it starts next week muhaha .


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha great compliment there!! You are looking big though to be fair, you are doing well


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers @Adz. Just seen the pic of your gym on IG. That place looks awesome... Nd quiet.

So just been to gym. Was suppose to be chest and back. This pec is really just not feeling good . Started with bk with no intention of chest.

Wide grip pull ups.

These hurt my pec at full stretch. So really didnt enjoy these

Working sets bodyweight

9 and 6 with tempo 3010

V bar low pulley cable rows. Now these were spot on today. Not sure if a PB but certainly great mind muscle connection and the drop set really hit the spot

This is were i deviated slightly . I tried hammer strength chest press to see how it felt Nd were is most painfull in my range of motion.

This excercise was pain free aslong as i didnt let handle past my chest eg elbows and forerms parrelel. So pain is isolated to only at full strytch under load .! I squeezed out 5 sets of 15-10 with 25 kg per side only allowing 15 secs between sets. I had to get some blood in there .

Back to back training

BOR . I did these on smith today as no bb available. Prefer bb . Workwd upto 2 pps x 9 tempo 3010 then a back off set of 15

Last excercise was 1 set of constant tension wide lat pulldowns i supersetted these with press up with 3010 tempo. So 20 press ups 18 lat pulldowns 18 press ups.

Hit a few straight arm rope pulldowns just cos i can .they were mega.

Really not feeling to motivated atm. Im a great presser and love training hard. I feel so britol and weak atm carrying this injury .

Was due to start blat next monday and have already put things back a week due to this pec.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

It is a great gym, usually a lot busier at night but was quiet tonight for some reason.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Cheers @Adz. Just seen the pic of your gym on IG. That place looks awesome... Nd quiet.
> 
> So just been to gym. Was suppose to be chest and back. This pec is really just not feeling good . Started with bk with no intention of chest.
> 
> ...


Let's get a heavy back/pump chest session in buddy.

Light weights on chest and go hard n heavy on back!

I'll catch ya if you don't get motivated you Cnut


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh u caught and overtaking me lol . Im feeling old and broke


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Oh u caught and overtaking me lol . Im feeling old and broke


You've changed man 

Seriously need to get a training session in .... If only to give you that malto lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Let's get a heavy back/pump chest session in buddy.
> 
> Light weights on chest and go hard n heavy on back!
> 
> I'll catch ya if you don't get motivated you Cnut


Yea sort it out you two!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Its mainly the finances that are demolishing my motivation. Cant afford to fart atm!

Pecs minor issue


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

sean 162 said:


> Its mainly the finances that are demolishing my motivation. Cant afford to fart atm!
> 
> Pecs minor issue


Lol cant afford to fart atm I like it ud empty the house if u did


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So im off to the doctors at 4 .. This pec/ delt has really flared up today. I have quite a psyichal job and its taken a battering today to the point i cant raise my arm without disconfort or put pressure against my palm without pain and burning around my delt/ pec area . Lucky enough to have private health cover at work so i will be asking for any work . If any is needed to but reffered through these guys to avoid long wait .. It wasnt such a big thing before. Now im worried about my daily job. I dont get sick pay and dont have the most sympathetic boss . So i gta keep working and get this fixed asap .


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So doc thinks its a strained/sprained pec major. That isnt getting time to recover. Lucky enough to have bupa healthcare cover so will be phoning the number and arranging psyhio first thing in the morning . I feel releif i have some solid idea of whats wrong and came work towards resolving the issue. Meantime ice and ibuprofen gel....

Bust most importantly.. ITS LEG DAY!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> So doc thinks its a strained/sprained pec major. That isnt getting time to recover. Lucky enough to have bupa healthcare cover so will be phoning the number and arranging psyhio first thing in the morning . I feel releif i have some solid idea of whats wrong and came work towards resolving the issue. Meantime ice and ibuprofen gel....
> 
> Bust most importantly.. ITS LEG DAY!


Yeah good stuff mate. Hopefully be recovered before you know it back to them 75's


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah good stuff mate. Hopefully be recovered before you know it back to them 75's


Im lookin after those for sean keepin the dust off em lmao


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah good stuff mate. Hopefully be recovered before you know it back to them 75's


Im lookin after those for sean keepin the dust off em lmao


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> So im off to the doctors at 4 .. This pec/ delt has really flared up today. I have quite a psyichal job and its taken a battering today to the point i cant raise my arm without disconfort or put pressure against my palm without pain and burning around my delt/ pec area . Lucky enough to have private health cover at work so i will be asking for any work . If any is needed to but reffered through these guys to avoid long wait .. It wasnt such a big thing before. Now im worried about my daily job. I dont get sick pay and dont have the most sympathetic boss . So i gta keep working and get this fixed asap .


Feel for you mate the amount of injuries Ive had that effect work or other way round injuries from work that effect training just let it rest as much as poss and let everyone at work know so hopefully they can cover ya workload a little


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

theyouth said:


> Im lookin after those for sean keepin the dust off em lmao


Pahaha dream on my friend..

Sooo just had the best leg session ever!

Lying leg curls .

90 lb x

16

14

12

10

Pb as i usually have to drop to 70 for last set

3011 tempo so 3 count neg no pause at bottom fast positive 1 count squeeze before negative

Legpress tempo the same

200 kg x 20

300 kg x 6

400 kg x 9 @Goodfella has seen the vid and given it approval. No lockout and some nasty slow reps

200 kg x 18 same style .

Leg extension 110lb same tempo

16

14

14

13

BB squats again 3011

60 kg x 8

100 kg x 8

140 kg x 8 x 2 MASSIVE PB. These use to be working set weight first excercise .let alone slow negs and pauses .... And at end of session. Really got in the groove this evening

Started using my knee wraps less and when i do i have adopted the way @Chelsea uses them. Tight below and above knee i just use the loose remainder around the knee but not tight and grinding away my knee.

That mixed with no lockout on legpress literally no knee pain . And my knees have really been getting tender as of late ..

Finished off with 2510 calve raises

Productive session . Motivated to get pec sorted and get upper body back on par


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats bad news about the injury, what do you do to fix that? Just rest it?

Great leg sesh :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Top session mate as I've already told you 

Reps got even slower as the set went on on leg press.... Some proper brutal sh1t


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Adz said:


> Thats bad news about the injury, what do you do to fix that? Just rest it?
> 
> Great leg sesh :thumbup1:


Gna get a psyhio to look it over bud and hopefully like you say. Just rest it. Coach has changed all next weeks training . Doing everything in my power to make is as easy as possible for it to heal and quickly


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Top session mate as I've already told you
> 
> Reps got even slower as the set went on on leg press.... Some proper brutal sh1t


Yeh i wasnt quite expecting it to be so light at the start. And then by the middle i thought i need to feel the pain. I only have 1 heavy working set gta go all out . ... What would edd do . Moment hahaha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh i wasnt quite expecting it to be so light at the start. And then by the middle i thought i need to feel the pain. I only have 1 heavy working set gta go all out . ... What would edd do . Moment hahaha


Love them type of sets where you make it even harder just because it feels lighter than you thought 

Edd would have done 50 reps of course


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Love them type of sets where you make it even harder just because it feels lighter than you thought
> 
> Edd would have done 50 reps of course


Edd would have probably dropped a side chest pose or a dodgey front lat spread to finish the vid tbh


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Edd would have probably dropped a side chest pose or a dodgey front lat spread to finish the vid tbh


You think my fls is dodgey you want to see my side tricep


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Pahaha dream on my friend..
> 
> Sooo just had the best leg session ever!
> 
> ...


Whats up with the pec mate? All those half reps finally caught up with you? Or did you do a full rep and tear it 

Defo the best way to use the knee wraps mate although luckily i dont need to use them anymore thank god.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Whats up with the pec mate? All those half reps finally caught up with you? Or did you do a full rep and tear it
> 
> Defo the best way to use the knee wraps mate although luckily i dont need to use them anymore thank god.


Pec major is strained mate. I did it pressig the 75s way back at ripped gym . Its slowly got worse. Finally got psyhio booked in for tuesday morning . . And yeh i did some full rom flat db presses and it really made things worse lool .

Yeh hoping to sack off thw knee straps aswell soon. Gradually working that way


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Pec major is strained mate. I did it pressig the 75s way back at ripped gym . Its slowly got worse. Finally got psyhio booked in for tuesday morning . . And yeh i did some full rom flat db presses and it really made things worse lool .
> 
> Yeh hoping to sack off thw knee straps aswell soon. Gradually working that way


Ahh bad times dude! Jokes aside lets hope it gets better, you able to train on it or is any chest work a complete no no?

You use any joint supplements mate, mine have improved massively since i regularly get these in.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes mate i use joint supps . My knees where only sore because like a norman i spent yrs doing straps too tight and grinding away my patela .

No chest training and most back training is a no no too. Its all gravy tho as will has me on a de load and weights have been halved for the next 10 days . Priming me for blast. Hopefully i finally heal up now i am resting it and getting psyhio. Bit ambitous but he beleives we will be g2g. Its being iced and ibuprofen gelled consistantly and not agrevating it much as possible


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey Sean, you managed to try those new nitro pre workout shots from TPW? Got some today


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> Hey Sean, you managed to try those new nitro pre workout shots from TPW? Got some today


I havnt mate i will be reordering in december so i may have to gove these a go when i start my blast. Atm im just having black coffee wirh a spoon of coconut oil. Just coaches orders.

Ive no doubt they will blow your socks off and do exactly what it says on the tin just like the rest of their range!

Let me know how you get on buddy. All feedback is good


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> I havnt mate i will be reordering in december so i may have to gove these a go when i start my blast. Atm im just having black coffee wirh a spoon of coconut oil. Just coaches orders.
> 
> Ive no doubt they will blow your socks off and do exactly what it says on the tin just like the rest of their range!
> 
> Let me know how you get on buddy. All feedback is good


Will do mate, probably use one tomorrow. Only ever used one pre workout in my life and that was from a different company and did nothing for me, major disappointed. Hoping I feel this one.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So i plodded along and trained light arms and delts with @sxbarnes this afternoon.

Great session. Got great pump.. I now feel im at a new levwl and size. And cannot wait for what the next months brings to the table.. As for steve. Credit were credit is due.. I cant big the guy up enough! He looks amazing! None of his dosgey pics do him justice. The blokes in lot better nick than myself . Very solid dense lumpy psyhique. Really nailed hia training today too.

Keep doing what your doing pal.

So great session great pump great company.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> So i plodded along and trained light arms and delts with @sxbarnes this afternoon.
> 
> Great session. Got great pump.. I now feel im at a new levwl and size. And cannot wait for what the next months brings to the table.. As for steve. Credit were credit is due.. I cant big the guy up enough! He looks amazing! None of his dosgey pics do him justice. The blokes in lot better nick than myself . Very solid dense lumpy psyhique. Really nailed hia training today too.
> 
> ...


Cheers dude, much appreciated. Great arms pump today!

Can't wait for your next blast . Muhahaha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

How is the pec today? Did doing Delts not bother it much?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Adz said:


> How is the pec today? Did doing Delts not bother it much?


No front delt trained bud and only very light side laterals and rear delts just lots of sets and reps to fill with blood .


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just left the gymnasium . Sunday session .

Would be chest and back today. Obviously cant train chest . Some back excercises are a no no too.

Under orders to go light and nothing strenuous. This hard to do when u love training hard and heavy.

Was a few things i culdnt get full stretch on but i made up with paused squeezes . And only 20-30 secs between sets.

The result was one of my best back sessions ever. I was able to literally isolate and hit every back muscle . With lighter weights and super strict slow reps. . Pump was absoloutely undescribable . Back was defo in shock at a dif approach and is battered .

Beef caserole for dins. ITS GROWING SEASON FOLKS!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Just left the gymnasium . Sunday session .
> 
> Would be chest and back today. Obviously cant train chest . Some back excercises are a no no too.
> 
> ...


well done matey. what would we do without 3 sec negs


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Legs done. Yet again brilliant light session and great connection. . Pec has been fine all day. I have been fairly careful with it too. Just looking forward to getting a little more info on whats the crack and how to move forward without going backwards again. Roll on tomo.

Weights now at an all time high . And things are still plodding along on cruise. Into new terriritory now. Cant wait to fill back out. I probably dont look as bad as i feel . Hope everyone is all good .


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

What waste of time that was


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

sean 162 said:


> What waste of time that was


What went wrong?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Adz said:


> What went wrong?


The old bint had no clue about what i had done and fobbed me off with a bicep injury. I felts my pec go wile doing incline db press and its progressively got worse . I only get the pain from a lat hang and when pressing at the bottom part of the motion. ( off the chest). I get a hot sting and pain in my armpit.

The old bint managed to find some pain in my shoulder so told me its a bicep strain.. Then just as i left i explained with a demonstration how i did the injury. She then sed ohh it culd be pec then as pec tendan attaches right next to bicep... I dont know anything about weight lifting and excercises . I wuld have thought the pec was safe under most loads i only usually deal with tennis injuries...... She was advertised as specialising in sport ?

Ok maybe venting a bit its just very frustrating. Her only advice was to just not use that side as much as possible.. I have a highly psyichal job and dont receive sick pay. I came to get help not to have to teach her and then get no help. Anybody culd say. O rest it . ... I just feel a bit at a stalemate. Its hindering work and the training part is playing mega mind games too.

I have another sports psyhio booked for tomo. Im not holding much hope but this woman actually runs out of a sports centre with a gym and ive explained the situation so touch wood she can help.

Glad i have healthcare with work. And they really push me to use it cos its paid for so use it for wateva is there attitude .

Massive essay . But venting ... Something isnt right it feels weird and different both pec and inside armpit.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ps she also blamed my muscle bulk for making her job harder as she couldnt feel through it .  Ill take that one


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That's a poor do, you would hope that someone like that would know an injury, it doesn't matter how it's caused!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Sorry about your injury I know how frustrating it can be.

Speaking from my own experience I saw some crap massage therapists until I found a bloke who knew his stuff, it took a while for him to convince me though since I'd lost faith in them due to previous disappointments. It was a rotator cuff issue and the problem was actually a combination of my pec minor and biceps tendon. It might take a while but find someone you can trust and then just put your trust in them. Last time I saw him the guy was working on my teres minor and trap and I was lying there thinking what is he doing? Next day I wake up and shoulder pain is completely gone. It comes and goes still and I have to play my part ie. regular stretching and rotator cuff strengthening work.

Other than that you can't go wrong with RICE.

Anyway I hope this helps mate, I feel your pain.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Sorry about your injury I know how frustrating it can be.
> 
> Speaking from my own experience I saw some crap massage therapists until I found a bloke who knew his stuff, it took a while for him to convince me though since I'd lost faith in them due to previous disappointments. It was a rotator cuff issue and the problem was actually a combination of my pec minor and biceps tendon. It might take a while but find someone you can trust and then just put your trust in them. Last time I saw him the guy was working on my teres minor and trap and I was lying there thinking what is he doing? Next day I wake up and shoulder pain is completely gone. It comes and goes still and I have to play my part ie. regular stretching and rotator cuff strengthening work.
> 
> ...


Cheers dude . Yeh im aware that if its a previous untreated pec injury it could also be affecting bicep attachement aswell as pec because according to the lady i saw they overlap just at the point of attachement. And any scar tissue maybe causing issues for both. That being sed the pain is isolated to in the armpit and lower into pec. I think its a simple sprain or a very partial tear. Ide just like some constructive advice on how to go about helping it recover/ stretching . As in the early stage u can help the scar tissue align properly with the fibres and become elastic unlike most scar tissue which is a knot of fibres very un elastic. And also some advice on what i CAN get away with and train. Not someone to tell me i need 6 weeks off. Wen i told my coach that . He hit the roof as he has a top notch psyhio who always helps him work around things. Shame hes a few hundred mile away tho . Hard to find psyhios sympathetic to sports especially bodybuilding as they seem to tarn me with a meathead brush. No matter how much knowledge u appear to have about joints stretching and training for longevity


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Tehehe. Watch this space

[ ]


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Tehehe. Watch this space
> 
> [ ]



View attachment 162689




What's cracking then?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 162689
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just found my Mojo @R0BLET.

Gna be a few changes in here. Just gta wait for chemicals to catch up with my enthusiasm


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Just found my Mojo @R0BLET.
> 
> Gna be a few changes in here. Just gta wait for chemicals to catch up with my enthusiasm


That's good to hear mate 

What's in? Don't have to disclose doses etc


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Creatine. Glutamine. Lots of bcaa . Hmb fish oils multi vits .  and maybe a few black coffees


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Creatine. Glutamine. Lots of bcaa . Hmb fish oils multi vits .  and maybe a few black coffees


Junkie


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Todays arm and delt blast with @sxbarnes

Rope extensions

4 x 15 get blood flowing

Invcline Seated db curls 2 x 8-10 with drop set last set. 20kg dbs

Low incline skulls

2 x 8-10 50 kg with drop set last set

Standing ez curls 2 x 8-10 drop set last set 40 kg

Neutral grip cable pushdowns 5 x 10 switching from arm to arm

Cable rope hammers

5 x 10 15 secs between sets

Seated hammer strength shoulder press

3 pps x 10 felt a little niggle So backed off . Not a weak bodypart

Db laterals worked up to 20 kg x 8 . Need to get back into the swing of things . Then 15 x 10 into triple drop failure each set

Rear pec dec .

3 x 12 with triple drop last set

Upright ez rows 40 kg 4 x 10

Job done. Feeling a little for some reason. But anywho great session. Arm pump was ridiculous. Was fooked by the end .


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Wehey @TheProteinWorks. Powered by the best over the festive period


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Like a kid in a sweet shop lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

go easy on that creatine. heard its deadly


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice delivery!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Gta love being up since midnight vomiting and the squits. Oh the joys!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Gta love being up since midnight vomiting and the squits. Oh the joys!


Sorry too hear it but there's loads off that about at the minute I am surprised I haven't had it yet!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Gta love being up since midnight vomiting and the squits. Oh the joys!


Lovely.

Bet it's Ebola mate.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Gta love being up since midnight vomiting and the squits. Oh the joys!


I heard thats a symptom of doing half reps :whistling:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Lovely.
> 
> Bet it's Ebola mate.


Without a doubt!

Atleast it isnt aids ... Again


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> I heard thats a symptom of doing half reps :whistling:


Haha . Well everyone on ukm wuld be struck down if @Chelsea was the judge lol.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Haha . Well everyone on ukm wuld be struck down if @Chelsea was the judge lol.


Id be dead :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> I heard thats a symptom of doing half reps :whistling:


Pmsl I heard that's going around at the moment, Dr @Chelsea diagnoses you 



sean 162 said:


> Without a doubt!
> 
> Atleast it isnt aids ... Again


Possibly gay AIDS.....?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl I heard that's going around at the moment, Dr @Chelsea diagnoses you
> 
> Possibly gay AIDS.....?


Possibly. I did train with @sxbarnes monday.. I didnt feel him slide in tho :s


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Haha . Well everyone on ukm wuld be struck down if @Chelsea was the judge lol.


 :lol: Judge, Jury and Executioner!



Goodfella said:


> Id be dead :lol:


Correct, you would have met with the executioner already, as well as Sean actually 



R0BLET said:


> Pmsl I heard that's going around at the moment, Dr @Chelsea diagnoses you
> 
> Possibly gay AIDS.....?


I diagnosed you with 'Acute Small Cock Syndrome', the cure was to take 1 Phil and apply him to sensitive areas on your girlfriend 

Worked a treat!


----------



## MrsB162 (Sep 3, 2014)

View attachment 162757
:innocent:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Possibly. I did train with @sxbarnes monday.. I didnt feel him slide in tho :s


Chloroform can do that mate lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: Judge, Jury and Executioner!
> 
> Correct, you would have met with the executioner already, as well as Sean actually
> 
> ...


Pmsl, her whole body is sensitive mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, her whole body is sensitive mate


That's what she told me the filthy minx!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> That's what she told me the filthy minx!





R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, her whole body is sensitive mate


Right im finding the positives out of this..

I know have alteast 2 free passes to break us even ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> That's what she told me the filthy minx!


Lol, not filth! She had an op on her lady garden 3 weeks ago mate  That's why she's sensitive PMSL

She doesn't like people called Phil anyway


----------



## MrsB162 (Sep 3, 2014)

sean 162 said:


> Right im finding the positives out of this..
> 
> I know have alteast 2 free passes to break us even ?


Fcuk offfffff


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Right im finding the positives out of this..
> 
> I know have alteast 2 free passes to break us even ?


No you don't lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, not filth! She had an op on her lady garden 3 weeks ago mate  That's why she's sensitive PMSL
> 
> She doesn't like people called Phil anyway


She had that op because i did such damage with my beast! 

*hope she's ok......

*because i was pretty rough with her 

*no seriously i hope she's better....

*coz i wanna have another go


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> She had that op because i did such damage with my beast!
> 
> *hope she's ok......
> 
> ...


Did you plant a tennis ball sized cist in her ovary, if you did I'm coming to bum you dry!! Twice.

Recovering fine anyway lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Did you plant a tennis ball sized *fist* in her ovary, if you did I'm coming to bum you dry!! Twice.
> 
> Recovering fine anyway lol


Yes........yes i did :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Yes........yes i did :whistling:


Super jizz?!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So as per most weeks since the show . Its been another crap one. Caught gastro bug monday and have probably had about 8 meals all week. No training either. Mrs is now run dwn with it too. Funtimes. Time off work unpaid on top of xmas. Ohh the joys..


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So after most of the week going down the pan... Literally!

I refilled the calorie tank today 





































Oosh. F you gastro bug!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So bish bosh bash destroyed legs today

Hammie curls

Sets of 8 upto 170 lb x 8 into triple drop

2 x leg extension 110lb x 15 warm knees

Bb squats

Worked upto

180 x 6 3 mins rest

100 x 18

60 x 15

Legpress

Worked upto 400 kg x 15

Gh raises 3 x 8

Leg extensions 190 lb 3 x 12 sepersetted these with ghraises

My own calve excercise that envolves hammer strength pulldown machine x 5 sets

Felt sick at end . Goodtimes


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

nice work Mr brown!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Good to see you back to your old self mate and keeping your food where it is suppose to be.

Has your training suffered much?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

musclemate said:


> Good to see you back to your old self mate and keeping your food where it is suppose to be.
> 
> Has your training suffered much?


Not atall mate ive matched almost everything this past 3 days to previous pbs. Today squats were 1 rep off pb. Bodyweight hasnt taken much of a dip either .

Been having some serious thoughts and chats about how seriously i take this as a hobby tho . While ive had a fairly crap few months health and injury wise.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Not atall mate ive matched almost everything this past 3 days to previous pbs. Today squats were 1 rep off pb. Bodyweight hasnt taken much of a dip either .
> 
> Been having some serious thoughts and chats about how seriously i take this as a hobby tho . While ive had a fairly crap few months health and injury wise.


So you are going to stop fvcking about and seriously start bodybuilding then? :lol:

I think you are doing an awesome job there Sean. Can't wait to see what you bring to the table in say 2 years time.

I've been training with Big Jim as my coach for about a year and a half. The best decision I made. As I've got older my attitude has changed. Now I'm really into my BB and want to take it as far as I can go as a 45 year old.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

musclemate said:


> So you are going to stop fvcking about and seriously start bodybuilding then? :lol:
> 
> I think you are doing an awesome job there Sean. Can't wait to see what you bring to the table in say 2 years time.
> 
> I've been training with Big Jim as my coach for about a year and a half. The best decision I made. As I've got older my attitude has changed. Now I'm really into my BB and want to take it as far as I can go as a 45 year old.


Lol more the opposite mate i been flatout working 4 jobs and dedicating all spare dosh and time to bbing for the past 14 months.

Started to lift the foot. Money needs to go into house and other things and i need a break too. Got to the point i dreaded my supp protocol or certain routines. Injurys creeping in. I also suffer on an off regularly with gyno. Regardless of ai . And trust me ive played about with ais . Think of coming off in the new yr for a period . Im now being less tight on food but still eating certain foods at certain times or in certain windows. .

Just need to stop being quite so selfish. And think about health too . Dnt get me wrong im still training like a beast. I just have too much going on with a partner and 2 kids to continuesly go full bore supp and gear wise .

I always train 100% although i think the fact im so gyno prone shows i have normal genes and nout superior to the average joe. Im never gna be a top 6 at the brits. And i struggle to put in 100% if i dont beleive i can win at wateva im doing.. Always been like that. Dnt do participating.

Was so fired up for first show . Coach and surrounding people really beleived i culd win and in turn i did. I came very close and got the brit invite but first timers dif kettle of fish.

Anywho! I will still be aiming to grow . Just gna take my time and develop over time rather than try and rush the progress and force what isnt achievable for me .

For me enjoying bbing is key. Im now loving training as i have gone alone. I know my body and have learned tons the last yr. so just gna plod by and see what i can make. . Will is bloody awesome . But im not willing to do and take the things and amounts necessary atm. And im mainly taking supps like i was on glutamine hmb bcaa creatine out of my ears. And its isnt pheasable with income and outgoings . This stuff still gets used . But just at the most essential time eg post workout etc etc..

Newho a massive essay me justifying things to myself mainly and for whoever cares really and fancys reading some tosh!

Dont worry in still growing and getting stronger . Just being a realist


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Great attitude to have mate. You're in it for the long haul... you're young have had the time to do that. The kids and wifey will appreciate the additional attention, especially while they are young. Kudos.

:beer:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

musclemate said:


> Great attitude to have mate. You're in it for the long haul... you're young have had the time to do that. The kids and wifey will appreciate the additional attention, especially while they are young. Kudos.
> 
> :beer:


Wise words my freind!

Had a peek at ur blast. Ive heard alot about long ester on short blasts recently. Knowing who your coach is i already know its gna be ace aslong as diet and training get nailed. It seems some ppl are so blinded by bro science and think we all mad doing these weird cycles. But its just a case of the coaches being ahead of the masses


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Wise words my freind!
> 
> Had a peek at ur blast. Ive heard alot about long ester on short blasts recently. Knowing who your coach is i already know its gna be ace aslong as diet and training get nailed. It seems some ppl are so blinded by bro science and think we all mad doing these weird cycles. But its just a case of the coaches being ahead of the masses


Yeah... diet is the key. Without going into details (with respect to Jim) we are focusing on Pro/Fats most of the time with Pro/carbs before and after training... with good intra-training nutrition too.

With training, I'm currently doing an awesome 5 day split that is really knackering.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

musclemate said:


> Yeah... diet is the key. Without going into details (with respect to Jim) we are focusing on Pro/Fats most of the time with Pro/carbs before and after training... with good intra-training nutrition too.
> 
> With training, I'm currently doing an awesome 5 day split that is really knackering.


Awesome and yes this is going to be my plan of action once i have a chance to write a few things up. Defo a bit too fat for my likeing atm . . Will keep an eye on the journal bud all sounds great


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Certainly understand your point on taking a little more of a relaxed view on BB.

Without you realising things quickly change with it taking up alot of time, money and effort and neglecting and missing out on other things. That's why now if I want to stray away from the diet at times or go out on occasion I will do instead of being super strict like before as enjoying life is much more important then hammering yourself.

With the diet, memberships, AAS this really does become one hell of an expensive hobby.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> Certainly understand your point on taking a little more of a relaxed view on BB.
> 
> Without you realising things quickly change with it taking up alot of time, money and effort and neglecting and missing out on other things. That's why now if I want to stray away from the diet at times or go out on occasion I will do instead of being super strict like before as enjoying life is much more important then hammering yourself.
> 
> With the diet, memberships, AAS this really does become one hell of an expensive hobby.


Glad to hear im not the only one. 

And also heres a up to date photo with the budgie smuglers on. Last progress pics before i pct .










All feedback welcome. I know im a tubster but feel ive made solid progress


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Can also relate to what you're saying. It's not a cheap sport and can be quite a selfish one too, good to be able to step back from it a little and see that. And I found once I did, I did enjoy it more as last year it really did get to me with the pressure and just becoming so obsessed with things. Now I do find it a hobby again, still put the effort in, but can enjoy it as opposed to feeling like a chore.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Glad to hear im not the only one.
> 
> And also heres a up to date photo with the budgie smuglers on. Last progress pics before i pct .
> 
> ...


Looking big mate! Defo added some quality muscle especially to legs. And you're not that tubby at all!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers guys and glad theres a few of us in the same boat. Defo back enjoying things!

Chest and back today

First real chest session since the lay off. Psyhio gave me the all clear last thursday and told me to work bk in and listen to my body. I had a partial pec tear and i had stretched and weakened stabilizing muscles in my shoulder. Thus causing overload on pec as no support . Especially on free weight movements. I have some nifty excercises and really done the job.

So

HAMMER STRENGTH CHEAT PRESS

2 pps x 10

3 pps x 6

4 pps x 6

5 pps thats 200 kg x 9

Alltime PB

3 pps x 10 triple drop set

DECLINE BARBELL.

Bar x 15

60 kg x 15

100 kg x 12

140 kg x 7

1 min rest

100 x 18 into 60x 9

Slow negs on the 60s

Cables in use so did some pec dec. Reintroduce flies next session

4 x 10 with triple drop last set

On and also 3 x failure on bodyweight dips chest emphasis . Really stretches at the bottom so will add weight very slowly on these.

BACK

V BAR PULLDOWNS

worked upto 190 lb x 10 then drop setted this on final set . 3 working sets total

V BAR LOW PULLEY ROWS

no idea of weight just worked upto plate 12 and again triple drop 3 rd working set

UNDERHAND HAMMER STRENGTH PULLDOWN

Nothing silly worked upto 55 per side x 10 then played around with 40 kg changing tempo paused squeeze slow negs.

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS.

Nice n simple 3 x 12

Backs having war declared on it next time round. Very very happy with chest strength and after that refeed of junk at the weekend im looking big and full. And feeling strong.

Food time!

Hope u all smashed the granny out of your intended area today! Im gna be smashing the granny out of another intended area in a few hours.... Damn. Im gna miss test lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Certainly not a tubster mate, legs look great


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Lol more the opposite mate i been flatout working 4 jobs and dedicating all spare dosh and time to bbing for the past 14 months.
> 
> Started to lift the foot. Money needs to go into house and other things and i need a break too. Got to the point i dreaded my supp protocol or certain routines. Injurys creeping in. I also suffer on an off regularly with gyno. Regardless of ai . And trust me ive played about with ais . Think of coming off in the new yr for a period . Im now being less tight on food but still eating certain foods at certain times or in certain windows. .
> 
> ...


No point having big arms and no money bro

I now make a point of making work no.1

Have to miss Gym session cut it short or train in the morning due to overtime Sat/Sun work do what's gotta be done to provide a good life


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> No point having big arms and no money bro
> 
> I now make a point of making work no.1
> 
> Have to miss Gym session cut it short or train in the morning due to overtime Sat/Sun work do what's gotta be done to provide a good life


I have small arms and no money


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry slags i didnt update!

Top notch delt and arm session last night. Literally couldnt get the spoon to my mouth for post workout food lol. Oops.

Did me some @Chelsea style seated db presses. On the proper 90degree bench . 45s x 9 not too bad considering im still rebuilding the dodgy shoulder. Defo wna get bk to 55s .

Arms are now hovering around the 18 inch mark a tad under . Very happy with this. Oh and i still have obliques at 102 kg 










Legs tonight with @sxbarnes.. Ohh your in for a world of pain my freind


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sensible outlook big sean! bail couldnt have said it better man! youl appreciaite the extra money and be able to live alot happier day to day!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bish bosh bash. Smashed out some heavy legs this eve with the sicknote @sxbarnes.

Lying hammies

180 kg squats x ?? Steve may know

Followed by 100 kg x 20

400 kg legpress x 15-16 ?? First 10 no lockout

Leg extensions. Havnt gone heavy in a wile. Ouch. And ghr raises and calves. Solid workout. Left a little too much in the tank. Had a fair bit on me mind. Non the less . Good session. Consistancy is key. Im gna keep smashing it.. Feeling full and strong


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> 180 kg squats x ?? Steve may know


Easy six. Loads left in ya! Even whooped me on the 100kg dropset x 20.

Leg Press was 400kg x 15

Growing a great pair of wheels Sean! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Sorry slags i didnt update!
> 
> Top notch delt and arm session last night. Literally couldnt get the spoon to my mouth for post workout food lol. Oops.
> 
> ...


Good to hear mate, form is everything! If you do it properly then you will grow and show up all the other muppets that do it with poor form :thumbup1:

Hope everything is good though mate, pain free now or you taking it easy still?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Good to hear mate, form is everything! If you do it properly then you will grow and show up all the other muppets that do it with poor form :thumbup1:
> 
> Hope everything is good though mate, pain free now or you taking it easy still?


Cheers dude. Pain free . I havnt overloaded it yet to find the limits just trained in a way that muscle fatigue kicks in before the injury gives way if that makes sense. Eg short rest and burn and pump the muscle rather than longer rest heavier weight and risk causing some more damage i will work my way back up. The board but 140 x 7 decline as second exvercise isnt too shabby. Not great but it was pain free and i havnt trainer pain free since october the 2nd so happy days...

How are things ur end big man? What was the highest bw of the blast?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hit up chest and back this afternoon. Great session. Starting to really get bk into the groove .

Decline smith.

1 pps x 20

2 pps x 10

3 pps x 8

4 pps x 4

Drop set 2. 5 pps x 16 into 1.5 pps x 8 into 1 pps x 8

Incline db press. These were the things that put me out of business. I just eased in with a 50 kg x 9 then did 35 kg x 14 .

Cable flies 4 x 12 triple drop last set

Underhand pulldowns. Worked upto 2 working sets on 210lb x 7 second set into triple drop.

Rack deads. A pin hole higher than usual i tried it after seeing @1manarmy do these

Worked upto 220 x 10

Cable lat stretch / rows. Great finisher. 3 x 12. Was rushed last half of session had to loose db rows. But happy with what i put together . Decline smith and rack deads both pbs . Another good day

Heres some post workout food porn










And another toilet selfie. I have no shame


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I saw the video, impressive!


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

All these toilet selfies im sure u spend more time lurkin in there then in the gym lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Once again a productive delt and arm session yday. Upto 5 plates per side on the hammer strength shoulder press. Which isnt anything mind blowing but a pb for me and considering im only back pressing the last 10 days im happy with 4 plate decline for reps and 5 plate shoulder press.

Heres a vid of the 4 plate warm up.. Rest of session followed suit. Exceptional pump on arms . Did miss a meal or 2 yday tho because of family plans so will be chucking in plenty clean food today.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Last leg session notched up before xmas.

180kg working sets for squats.

Followed by 450 kg x 16 legpress

Also really hammered the hams with lying curls and gh raises. Before killing off the skinny baby cows. Nice little workout Very comfortable under 180 for squating now just need to push a little harder i think i have 8-9 in the tank. Time for some down time. Pct will be soon upon me


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Merry Christmas matey. I hope you and your family have a smashing time.

P


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yo christmas fatties!!!

Everyone have a good one?

I stuffed myself silly kids got spoiled rotten and i let my hair down.

Still smashed out some nasty sessions tho dont you worry .. Christmas food makes you strong!

Had a tip top session with @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/sxbarnes/" target="_blank">sxbarnes</a> today. And heres a few vids and pics of progress over the festive period


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Never seen that type of resistance band you are using on the hammer press Sean. Is it just to stop you stretching too much at the bottom of the movement? I've used normal bands on the upwards movement for that bit of extra stress near the lockout.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

musclemate said:


> Never seen that type of resistance band you are using on the hammer press Sean. Is it just to stop you stretching too much at the bottom of the movement? I've used normal bands on the upwards movement for that bit of extra stress near the lockout.


Its a slingshot mate . Yeh basically it takes some of the stress at the bottom of the movement . Im not sure on exactly how much . Was just playing around tbh. It belings to @sxbarnes who has a shoulder injury and uses it for chest movements . And gave it a go as ive recently damaged shoulder and pec. So this allowed me to go heavy and not painfull or stressful on the injuries . Hope u also had a good christmas buddy


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

sean 162 said:


> Its a slingshot mate . Yeh basically it takes some of the stress at the bottom of the movement . Im not sure on exactly how much . Was just playing around tbh. It belings to @sxbarnes who has a shoulder injury and uses it for chest movements . And gave it a go as ive recently damaged shoulder and pec. So this allowed me to go heavy and not painfull or stressful on the injuries . Hope u also had a good christmas buddy


Not to mention a right nipple tickler lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Happy new year you iron slags.

First leg session of 2015.

Pb time !!

180 kg x 10 on squats. All parelell or below @theyouth was there and on point with the spotting. Was 12 possibly in the tank but 10 gassed me lol.

Massive milestone ive been trying to achieve for years. And 1 days before pct.

Prior to squats i also maxxed out the lying hammie machine . Feel the extra rest over xmas has done me some good . Productive day and now to make sure food is clean and lots of it !

Lets smash 2015


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Evening folks.

3 days into pct and that little hcg boost has done the trick mood and strength wise . Have me a nice bit of manflu atm. But nevertheless i still smashed out an epic session this evening . I matched if not beat almost every excercise in my little delt and arm routine.

20 kg x 12 strict standing laterals. I mean strict!

Lost track on reverse pec dec but pb anywho

Weighted chins with 15 kg so 117 kg x 8 x 3

50 kg + bw x 12 dips

52kg from the floor skulls x 14!!! Never had more than 8

17.5 kg incline dbs super strict 2 x 10

One hand behind head db extensions 17.5 kg x somewhere in the teens lol

Cable work 10 reps 10 sec rest repeat to failure ez for bi rope for tri

20 kg strict hammers possibly 20 reps per hand... I wasnt expecting to be so energetic. Hence not picking such heavy weights. But strength was just insane . The excercises arnt all in order but an insight. May be girl weights to some of you but im well chuffed . See how things go wen pct really hits home its only day 3 atm


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry to bore you all again but another update .

Legs hit this evening.

Still feeling good even with a head cold. Hit a new pb of 220 kg single squat this evening before proceeding to dial in squat form and anialate legs with 400 kg x 16 legpress afterwards . Pct plodding along fine but i still have gear floating around so to be expected . Last 4 sessions have produced in the region of 8 pbs. So things have certainly appreciated the xmas break. Just gta keep trucking on. Hope everyone is well and smashing it. Not much time on my hands to keep up to date with the site atm

Neway chow.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Let me grab you attention guys! Massive sale going down at @TheProteinWorks

This sale has been turned up a notch today and theres some unmissable offers and discount going on..

Dont miss out. These kind of deals dont come around often










The Big Sale


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Doing very nicely in here buddy!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

RowRow said:


> Doing very nicely in here buddy!


Thank you for popping in buddy!

So hit up chest and delts today.

DECLINE BB

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 10

140 kg x 10

180 kg x 5 i used @sxbarnes slingshot for these . 1 i wanted to try it 2 i wanted a little support as im working my way back after partial pec tear.

1 min rest

100 x 19 into 60 kg x 8

INCLINE DBS

25 kg x 12

45 kg x 10

55 kg x 7 into 25 kg x 8

PEC DEC

3 x 12

Last set into triple drop. All with big squeezes

CABLES CROSSOVERS

2 x 12

1 x 20

CABLE LATERALS

3 x 12

Last set had drop set to failure

REAR DELT CABLE X OVERS

3 x 10 and drop set last set to failure

Upright rows

2 x 10 wide grip

1 x 10 close grip

1 x 14 close grip

Great workout. Almost 1 week into pct and so far im just growing . 5 plate squat 6 plate chest press and 4 plate decline all in 7 days .

Oh the hard times are yet to come. Lets relish in the good times while there here


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Its only gonna get better mate. Just you watch! :thumbup1:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Had me. Nice back and hamstring session yesterday. Despite having sinusitus once again. No pbs weights dropped a tiny bit i expected this 8 days into pct now and over 3 weeks since half a ml was put in .but @sxbarnes will confirm im looking bigish and vascular..

Its all a mental game for me i have to beat my own demons of coming off. But ive upped my carbs lowered fat and going to train my dam hardest. Little less volume and a few more compound movements. Keep the stimulus going and force the body to adapt and grow

Workout consisted of

Pulldowns 3 x 8 with partials and drop last set

Worked upto 250lb

Db rows 50 kg 3 x 8 last set got 10 really slow and concentrating on good form

Rack deads worked upto 180 x 8 then 220 for a triple. All below knee. Never been great where lower back envolved

Cable rope lat stretch/row. 3 x 15

Glute ham raises supersetted with db romanian deads with 5 kg plates under toes.

Jobs a gooden. 

Hope everyonelse is gd i ent a fan of the new tapatalk so havnt been bang upto date


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Had me. Nice back and hamstring session yesterday. Despite having sinusitus once again. No pbs weights dropped a tiny bit i expected this 8 days into pct now and over 3 weeks since half a ml was put in .but @sxbarnes will confirm im looking bigish and vascular..
> 
> Its all a mental game for me i have to beat my own demons of coming off. But ive upped my carbs lowered fat and going to train my dam hardest. Little less volume and a few more compound movements. Keep the stimulus going and force the body to adapt and grow
> 
> ...


yea you're a tank at the Mo mate. shredded arms and legs


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still going strong mate

How come you came off instead of B&C?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> Still going strong mate
> 
> How come you came off instead of B&C?


Good question mate. Something im actually kind of kicking myself about. It was mainly a gyno issue. Which got me very down. Which i managed to sort before starting pct but continued anyway. In the ideal plan it isnt going to help as its going to slow down the process of gradually adding lbm. The whole pct phase into natty isnt the way i had planned as obviously u can create more muscle using synthetic test. However ive chosen this path so for the moment i will continue. Im feeling good. Last jab was nearly 4 weeks ago . Im aware there may be a tad bit of that last cruise shot in me . But feeling relatively good quite tired tho and the balls have come back. Although this will be down to the hcg protocol . Never the less still holding size and strength but unsure what future plans are . I have already said to the mrs i want 1 more show then we will focus on the wider picture.

Anywho im pushing hard and trying to move forward. How are things your end Dan


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Upto date wheels and leg condition @sxbarnes @Goodfella @1manarmy


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Upto date wheels and leg condition @sxbarnes @Goodfella @1manarmy


that's crazy! your legs are a major strong point in your physique and that's not a bad thing at all man! good work! I hope mine grow half as much as yours have after this prep


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Good question mate. Something im actually kind of kicking myself about. It was mainly a gyno issue. Which got me very down. Which i managed to sort before starting pct but continued anyway. In the ideal plan it isnt going to help as its going to slow down the process of gradually adding lbm. The whole pct phase into natty isnt the way i had planned as obviously u can create more muscle using synthetic test. However ive chosen this path so for the moment i will continue. Im feeling good. Last jab was nearly 4 weeks ago . Im aware there may be a tad bit of that last cruise shot in me . But feeling relatively good quite tired tho and the balls have come back. Although this will be down to the hcg protocol . Never the less still holding size and strength but unsure what future plans are . I have already said to the mrs i want 1 more show then we will focus on the wider picture.
> 
> Anywho im pushing hard and trying to move forward. How are things your end Dan


Going good thanks mate probably gunna start cutting in a few weeks for summer and also booked hotel and flights and got confirmation of booking for gyno surgery so excited for that, will be like a new body


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Upto date wheels and leg condition @sxbarnes @Goodfella @1manarmy


Crazy legs mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

A little soft flat shot from today. Still been hitting it hard and enjoying life too. Will up my game with updates. And possibly a new journal. Im aiming to compete in the inter u90s at the ukbff east of england show on 13th september. So will soon be upping the gears and really getting things moving


----------

